# Meta TR 29 2021



## Ben-HD (15. Juni 2020)

Da ist das Ding:









			META TR - Warenkorb
		


Das Ding hat nun vorne 150 mm oder 160 mm, hinten 140 mm, die RACE Version kommt mit Coil. Gewicht in L mit dickbackigen 15,9 kg.
Der Knick im Oberrohr ist weg.

Einzelne Rahmen konnte ich jetzt nicht erspähen. Leider kein Rotes dabei.

Der Reach ist in L 15mm gewachsen auf 490mm von 475.

Hmmm hmmm hmmm...


----------



## moust (15. Juni 2020)

hmm des gerade oberrohr schaut schon gut aus auch. Die Geo beim M wär mir aber fast zu groß jetzt, vor allem ist der Radstand auch gewachsen, könnte dem Rad seinen verspielten Charakter etwas nehmen.

Aber optisch nicht verkehrt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclonaut (15. Juni 2020)

das gerade oberrohr schaut gar nicht mal schlecht aus, auch wenn die markante META-optik dadurch verloren geht... farblich ist für mich nicht wirklich etwas dabei, nur das RACE-modell gefällt!

weiß jemand auf die schnelle, was sich preislich zum vorjahr getan hat?


----------



## Ben-HD (15. Juni 2020)

Falls jemand seinen alten Rahmen abgeben will, ich hätte Interesse.


----------



## Cyclonaut (15. Juni 2020)

powerwheelie schrieb:


> Falls jemand seinen alten Rahmen abgeben will, ich hätte Interesse.



hast du dir nicht erst dieses jahr ein META TR aufgebaut?


----------



## Ben-HD (15. Juni 2020)

Ich sehe zwischen diesen beiden Dingen keinen logischen Zusammenhang ?


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (15. Juni 2020)

5.000 für das Top Model ist auch nicht gerade günstig!


----------



## Psionic (15. Juni 2020)

Und 1399€ für den Rahmen ohne alles ist auch nicht wenig.
Hatte eigentlich überlegt mir ein 29er Am oder Tr zu holen wenn die Preisgestaltung beim Am ähnlich ist evtl. doch lieber Propain.


----------



## Fluhbike (15. Juni 2020)

Hmmm hab überlegt als ersatz für mein capra, da mir das in L etwas zu träge ist. Aber die geo ist fast gleich (reach und chainstays genau gleich). Obs wirklich lebendiger wäre nur mit weniger federweg?


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (15. Juni 2020)

Ich bin froh das ich ein 2019 habe!


----------



## Cyclonaut (16. Juni 2020)

Psionic schrieb:


> Und 1399€ für den Rahmen ohne alles ist auch nicht wenig.
> Hatte eigentlich überlegt mir ein 29er Am oder Tr zu holen wenn die Preisgestaltung beim Am ähnlich ist evtl. doch lieber Propain.



das stimmt allerdings! v.a. gibt es den 2020er rahmen für 1099€, der 2021er kostet 300 bzw. 400€ mehr, ist schon eine ordentliche steigerung... ich schwanke selber zwischen META AM und Tyee, commencal muss in dem fall ein attraktives gesamtpaket schnüren, damit es mit uns noch etwas wird... aber die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onlyforchicks (16. Juni 2020)

Cyclonaut schrieb:


> das stimmt allerdings! v.a. gibt es den 2020er rahmen für 1099€, der 2021er kostet 300 bzw. 400€ mehr, ist schon eine ordentliche steigerung... ich schwanke selber zwischen META AM und Tyee, commencal muss in dem fall ein attraktives gesamtpaket schnüren, damit es mit uns noch etwas wird... aber die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!?



Da schließe ich mich mal an. Leider sind die Lieferzeiten bei Propain aktuell jenseits von gut und Böse..... Glaube auch, dass das Meta sowohl in der alten wie  wahrscheinlich auch neuen Variante noch eher Bikepark lastiger und stabiler ist. Der Rahmen macht schon den Eindruck, als könnte man mit nem Panzer drüberrollen..... Was in dem Fall für mich durchaus ein Pluspunkt wäre bzw. ist. Die ganze Hebelei beim Propain Tyee ist wohl sicherlich anfälliger


----------



## Fluhbike (16. Juni 2020)

Ich warte sowieso erstmal auf das privateer 141...


----------



## onlyforchicks (18. Juni 2020)

Das neue Last Glen oder Coal ist wohl auch ziemlich gut geworden.... bin jetzt echt mal auf das Meta AM gespant


----------



## Cyclonaut (21. Juni 2020)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Leider sind die Lieferzeiten bei Propain aktuell jenseits von gut und Böse.....


das stimmt leider, aber ich  kann verletzungsbedingt eh erst wieder ab herbst biken, deshalb fällt das bei mir nicht so ins gewicht.?


onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Glaube auch, dass das Meta sowohl in der alten wie wahrscheinlich auch neuen Variante noch eher Bikepark lastiger und stabiler ist. Der Rahmen macht schon den Eindruck, als könnte man mit nem Panzer drüberrollen.....


Ich denke beide bikes können artgerecht bewegt werden, das meta hat vielleicht etwas mehr potential um schneller im harten gelände bewegt zu werden, dafür bringt das tyee auch auf gemütlicheren trails noch etwas spaß, wo vielleicht das meta schon vieles wegbügelt...  je nach bikepark ist es auch sinnvoll sich einen reinen downhiller zu borgen, daher glaube ich, dass für mich das tyee stimmiger wäre. die hebelei beim tyee ist tatsächlich etwas aufwendig gebaut und soll auch nicht immer ganz geräuschlos arbeiten.?

bin auf jeden fall auf die preise des neuen META AM gespannt!



Fluhbike schrieb:


> Ich warte sowieso erstmal auf das privateer 141...


das 161 war einige zeit lang auf meiner liste, die geo war mir dann doch etwas zu heftig! ein 141 könnte aber auch ein nettes bike werden...


----------



## onlyforchicks (22. Juni 2020)

Warten wir mal den Tag ab, was Commencal heute raushaut.... Bin gespannt


----------



## Psionic (22. Juni 2020)

Sind oben die neuen Am Modelle wie zu erwarten sehr lang und sehr flach.
Für mich wohl eher nichts so wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (23. Juni 2020)

gstue schrieb:


> hmm des gerade oberrohr schaut schon gut aus auch. Die Geo beim M wär mir aber fast zu groß jetzt, vor allem ist der Radstand auch gewachsen, könnte dem Rad seinen verspielten Charakter etwas nehmen.
> 
> Aber optisch nicht verkehrt..


Wie groß bist du?


----------



## Ben-HD (25. Juni 2020)

Hat sich schon jemand zu einer Bestellung eines Rahmens oder eines Komplettbikes hinreißen lassen?


----------



## paulderpete (21. November 2020)

Suche ein 140 trail bike (150front)
Hat jemand schon welche der folgenden fahren können und welches Ist punkto virtrieb, verspieltheit und kletterfähigkeit besser? 

Meta Tr, privateer 141, Last Glen?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Februar 2021)

Ich hänge mich mit meinem Aufbau bzw. meinen Fragen zur Planung mal in diesen Thread rein, um keinen neuen aufmachen zu müssen. 

Ich hoffe für den Ersteller ist das OK. 

Habe mir den grünen Rahmen in L bestellt und plane, eher ein Rad für länger Touren aufzubauen - d. h. mit Abstrichen in der bedingungslosen, letzten Bergabstabilität zugunsten des oben genannten Verwendungszwecks. 

Dafür habe ich mir aber keinen Carbon-Allmountain Rahmen/Bike eines der üblich-verdächtigen Versender kaufen wollen da:


das jeder kann  
mir Stabilität wichtig ist, wenn ich das Rad mal wegwerfen muss
ich Lust auf diese Art der Geo hatte
Da ich noch  Zeit habe, bis alle Teile da sein müssen, habe ich mit der Teileauswahl keinen Stress. Das Rad soll erst im September nach dem Sommerurlaub fahrfertig sein, da ich vorher noch andere Projekte habe. 

Einige Parameter für das Rad sind auch schon gesetzt. So werde ich auf jeden Fall ein RS-Fahrwerk verbauen und einen Shimano-Antrieb. Nur bei der Kassette bin ich unsicher. Garbaruk auf XD habe ich mal angedacht, da vermutlich in 10-50 leichter wie die vergleichbare Kombi in Shimano. Bremse wird vorerst eine M8000, da ich die noch habe. 

Jetzt mein erster offener Punkt, zu dem ich gerne Feedback entgegennehm. Ich bin mir unsicher, ob ich das Rad mit einer 150er Gabel aufbauen soll und ob mir Pike/Revelation ausreicht, oder ob es Yari/Lyrik sein muss. Das eine ist leichter, das andere ist vermutlich für einen 95 Kilo Linienlegastheniker besser geeignet. Gibt es dazu Erfahrungen oder Meinungen? 

Danke und Gruß Dirk


----------



## moust (5. Februar 2021)

chorge schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du?


180 cm, und fahr aktuell dass Meta Tr SX 2020 in M.


----------



## prof.66 (6. März 2021)

Heute angekommen, jetzt fehlt noch Dämpfer und Gabel und dann kann ich es aufbauen.

Bin echt mal gespannt auf das Ding wenn es fertig ist.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. März 2021)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Heute angekommen, jetzt fehlt noch Dämpfer und Gabel und dann kann ich es aufbauen.
> 
> Bin echt mal gespannt auf das Ding wenn es fertig ist.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1222176


Was willst Du denn alles dran bauen?


----------



## prof.66 (7. März 2021)

Dämpfer und Gabel weis ich noch nicht so genau, aktuell ist es recht schwer was zu bekommen.

DÄmpfer ggf. einen DVO Topaz oder einen RS Super Deluxe mal sehen, Gabel auch entweder ne RS oder Fox 36

Ansonsten habe ich noch alles hier von meinem alten Bike liegen, 

Antrieb XTR 1x12
Newmen SL A.30 Laufräder
Magura MT5 Bremse
Sixpack Lenker und Vorbau

Das wars so im groben, wenn ich soweit bin mach ich noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## JanDe84 (8. März 2021)

JanDe84 schrieb:


> Hab es jetzt getan - gestern nen Meta Tr Rahmen in XL bestellt.
> Mir fehlen dann noch die passende Dämpferbuchse, Shim für die Sattelstütze, Sattelklemme, PF Innenlager und ne Bremsscheibe für hinten.
> Kann jemand ein PF Innenlager für 30mm Welle empfehlen?


Vielleicht hat hier jemand ne Ahnung oder kann ein Innenlager empfehlen?


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (8. März 2021)

Ich hab eventuell einen Meta TR Rahmen in M aus 2019 zu verkaufen. Britisch Racing Green mit DPX2 Dämpfer falls jemand Interesse hat einfach melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prof.66 (8. März 2021)

Falls du den Dämpfer einzeln abgeben willst, kannst dich ja melden ich hätte ggf. Interesse wenn der Preis passen würde


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. März 2021)

Es gibt ja nun ein paar Meta TR29-Threads mittlerweile.

Ich werfe es mal hier rein. Das wird nach jetzigem Stand der Aufbau meines Metas. Bestellt in der Farbe grün und in Rahmengröße L.

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2548297]
	
[/URL]

Das Rad soll dieses Jahr noch mit mir über die Alpen fahren, wenn es sich Corona-bedingt realisieren läßt. Dahingehend ist die Ausstattung auch ein wenig ausgerichtet.

Die meisten Teile sind neu. Lenker, Pedale, Sattel, Sattelstütze, Kurbel+Kettenblatt, Bremsen+Scheiben und Griffe sind von meinem alten Rad.


----------



## bubble blower (12. März 2021)

Weiß denn jemand hier- oder kann es einschätzen- inwieweit sich 175er Kurbeln am TR noch gut verwenden lassen? Das Tretlager ist ja schon eher tief positioniert. Ich finde es schon schade, daß die Rahmen von Commencal dermaßen schwergewichtig ausfallen.


----------



## JanDe84 (12. März 2021)

Da würde ich eher auf kürzere Kurbeln setzen. Glaub pedalieren im technischen Gelände wird mit den 175ern schwierig.


----------



## prof.66 (12. März 2021)

bubble blower schrieb:


> Weiß denn jemand hier- oder kann es einschätzen- inwieweit sich 175er Kurbeln am TR noch gut verwenden lassen? Das Tretlager ist ja schon eher tief positioniert. Ich finde es schon schade, daß die Rahmen von Commencal dermaßen schwergewichtig ausfallen.



Ich bin grade dabei mein TR aufzubauen und werde auch ne 175mm Kurbel verwenden. Allerdings nur weil ich sie schon hier liegen habe und mir keine andere kaufen möchte.


----------



## JanDe84 (12. März 2021)

Kommt ja auch auf die Gabellänge, Sag, Pedale, Gelände etc an, ob da ausreichend Platz ist.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. März 2021)

Ich werde es mit einer 175er Kurbel versuchen. Damit bekomme ich mehr Kraft aufs Pedal und hoffe, dass das passt.


----------



## derAndre (13. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit gestern auch hier




Leider verhindert der Sturm gerade die erste Testfahrt...


----------



## prof.66 (17. März 2021)

So meins ist auch fast fertig, eine OneUp Stütze mit 210mm Hub ist noch unterwegs ansonsten soweit erstmal fetig.

Gewicht liegt bei 14,8Kg was ich absolut ok finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanDe84 (17. März 2021)

Das ist aber leicht. Was hast du denn für Reifen verbaut?
Werde bei mir wohl auch ne 34.9er Oneup einbauen und die 31.6er verkaufen - funktioniert mit Hülse nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## prof.66 (17. März 2021)

Ich hab auch aktuell ne 31,6 Stütze mit Hülse und die OneUp ist auch ne 31,6 da ich sie günstig gebraucht bekommen habe. Ich konnte bis jetzt allerdings keine Probleme feststellen in Verbindung mit der Hülse, werd ich dann sehen wenn ich mal richtig gefahren bin damit.

Reifen sind Kenda Hellcat und Nevegal ATC , also Trail Variante mit ca 900 - 1000g pro Reifen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. März 2021)

JanDe84 schrieb:


> Werde bei mir wohl auch ne 34.9er Oneup einbauen und die 31.6er verkaufen - funktioniert mit Hülse nicht wirklich gut.



Was genau funktioniert denn nicht im Betrieb mit einer Hülse?


----------



## JanDe84 (18. März 2021)

Funktioniert schon im Stand nicht so toll. Oberflächen sind zu glatt - entweder rutscht dir Stütze oder blockiert bei höherem Drehmoment. Mit viel Montagepaste geht es.


----------



## prof.66 (18. März 2021)

Bin grade von der ersten Tour mit dem Rad zurück, zur größe muss ich sagen das ein XL wohl auch gegangen wäre. Im sitzen fühlt es sich schon recht kompakt an finde ich, wenn man dann aber im stehen fährt ist das vom Gefühl her schon wieder ne ganz andere Sache.

Aber ich bin mit dem Rad absolut zufrieden, Berg ab fühlt es sich super an und das ist die Hauptsache 

Zwecks Hülse hab ich jetzt keine Probleme gehabt. Heute morgen habe ich noch die OneUp verbaut und die
hält ohne Probleme und rutscht nicht. Vielleicht kommt es auf die Hülse an !?

Gewicht muss ich korrigieren, es sind 15,1kg.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. März 2021)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Gewicht muss ich korrigieren, es sind 15,1kg.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1230458


 Schickes Rad. 

Das auf dem Bild ist schon mit der 210er Stütze und der Rahmen ist L - was hast du für eine Schrittlänge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prof.66 (19. März 2021)

Genau ist die 210er und der Rahmen ist L

Meine Schrittlänge ist ca. 91cm


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. März 2021)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Genau ist die 210er und der Rahmen ist L
> 
> Meine Schrittlänge ist ca. 91cm


OK, danke für die Info.

Ich habe auch einen L-Rahmen bestellt, habe ein SL von 87 bei 182 cm Körpergröße und will eine 170er Stütze fahren.

Mal schauen, wie das klappt. Mein Rahmen soll bis zum 16. April in Andorra ankommen und laut Commencal eine Woche später bei mir sein.


----------



## JanDe84 (19. März 2021)

XL schaut dann mit 180mm so aus: 


210mm geht bei mir nicht aus, aber hab auch ne kleinere Schrittlänge


----------



## derAndre (19. März 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> OK, danke für die Info.
> 
> Ich habe auch einen L-Rahmen bestellt, habe ein SL von 87 bei 182 cm Körpergröße und will eine 170er Stütze fahren.
> 
> Mal schauen, wie das klappt. Mein Rahmen soll bis zum 16. April in Andorra ankommen und laut Commencal eine Woche später bei mir sein.


Ich habe nur ne 84 Schrittlänge und offen gestanden könnte ich bei dem Rahmen gut eine mit 180 oder 200 mm Hub vorstellen. Hab mir am Mittwoch Abend einmal die Kronjuwelen angehauen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. März 2021)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich habe nur ne 84 Schrittlänge und offen gestanden könnte ich bei dem Rahmen gut eine mit 180 oder 200 mm Hub vorstellen. Hab mir am Mittwoch Abend einmal die Kronjuwelen angehauen.


Hm. Dann muss ich mal abwarten, wie das bei mir wird.

Ich habe aus meinem alten Rad noch eine Moveloc Vecnum hier, die ich aus Investitionsschutz-Gründen erstmal weiterfahren wollte.


----------



## prof.66 (19. März 2021)

Ich denke mit ner 170er wirst du zu Anfang aufjedefall auch klar kommen.


----------



## JanDe84 (19. März 2021)

Habt ihr eure Räder mit Lackschutzfolie abgeklebt?


----------



## prof.66 (19. März 2021)

Also ich nicht, ich hab zwar überlegt es zu machen aber irgendwie hatte ich dann doch keine Lust dazu.

Optisch finde ich die Folien auch nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## Fluhbike (19. März 2021)

Für so einen alu rahmen kriegt man doch sowieso kein geld mehr...🤌


----------



## JanDe84 (19. März 2021)

Momentan bekommt man alles teuer verkauft 😉
Ich werde wohl heute Abend mal Ober- und Unterrohr abkleben. Die Zugführung ist ja so gut gelöst, dass man keine Angst wegen scheuern den Zügen haben muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (19. März 2021)

JanDe84 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eure Räder mit Lackschutzfolie abgeklebt?


Ja, ich habe großflächig 3m Folie verklebt. Das muss ich noch mal neu machen. Beim zweiten mal wird es sicher noch besser. Ganz schöne Fummellei. LEider gibt es 3m nicht in matt...


----------



## anderson (20. März 2021)

JanDe84 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eure Räder mit Lackschutzfolie abgeklebt?



Ich habe den Rahmen abgeklebt. Irgendwas muss man ja tun, in Zeiten wo Teile schonmal 18 Wochen Lieferzeit haben...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. März 2021)

anderson schrieb:


> Ich habe den Rahmen abgeklebt. Irgendwas muss man ja tun, in Zeiten wo Teile schonmal 18 Wochen Lieferzeit haben...



Mit welcher Folie hast Du abgeklebt? Ich bin am Überlegen, das Set von easy-frame zu kaufen. Aber 65 bzw. 90 EUR ist schon eine Ansage.


----------



## anderson (21. März 2021)

Ich habe 3M Folie genommen und zurechtgeschnitten für alle Stellen, die erfahrungsgemäß Steine u.ä. abbekommen. Eigentlich habe ich nur im Rahmendreieck nicht foliert.


----------



## prof.66 (21. März 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mit welcher Folie hast Du abgeklebt? Ich bin am Überlegen, das Set von easy-frame zu kaufen. Aber 65 bzw. 90 EUR ist schon eine Ansage.



Genau das hatte ich mir auch überlegt, wenn ich Folieren würde dann mit der zugeschnitten von Easy-Frame. Allerdings hält mich aktuell eben der Preis auch noch etwas ab ...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. März 2021)

Habe bei R2 Bike mal die Lieferzeit meiner bestellten Schaltkomponenten recherchiert. Der XT-Kram ist komplett erst ab Mai lieferbar, das SLX-Schaltwerk ab April und das Innenlager und der Dropper Remote Hebel sofort.

Werde jetzt mal versuche dort anzurufen um zu erfahren, was ab Mai heißt. Am Anfang oder am Ende?

Hoffentlich erfolgt die Lieferung des Rahmens von Asien nach Andorra nicht über den Suezkanal.


----------



## prof.66 (25. März 2021)

JA aktuell ist es echt ne Katastrophe irgendwelche Teile zu bekommen, deswegen hatte ich recht schnell den Rahmen bei BC bestellt als ich gesehen habe das er dort Lieferbar ist.

Zwischenzeitlich ist der Rahmen auch bei BC wieder ausverkauft, aber zwecks Komponenten würde ich mich
immer mal wieder auf Kleinanzeigen oder hier im Bikemarkt umschauen. Da bekommste ab und an auch Neuteile zu einem recht guten Preis.


----------



## JanDe84 (26. März 2021)

Wie viele Volumenspacer fahrt ihr im Dämpfer? Ohne nutze ich relativ viel Federweg und werde erstmal ein paar reinpacken. Am Wochenende mach ich dann mal ne längere Ausfahrt.


----------



## anderson (28. März 2021)

Nachdem gestern endlich noch die Bremsen angekommen sind bin ich fertig 🥳

Unspektakulärer Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. März 2021)

anderson schrieb:


> Nachdem gestern endlich noch die Bremsen angekommen sind bin ich fertig 🥳
> 
> Unspektakulärer Aufbau.
> Anhang anzeigen 1237776



Top.  

Wie war die erste Tour damit?


----------



## prof.66 (28. März 2021)

Ich find die Farbe sehr Geil ! 

Ansonsten passt das doch mitem Aufbau.


----------



## anderson (28. März 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Top.
> 
> Wie war die erste Tour damit?



Sehr gut. Waren aber erstmal nur 550 Höhenmeter. Dämpfer und Gabel muss ich noch rumprobieren und ich muss noch meinen Platz auf dem Rad finden, heute stand ich tendenziell zu weit hinten und hatte meistens zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Trotzdem konnte ich das Potenzial bergab schon erahnen.


----------



## JanDe84 (28. März 2021)

Also ich fühl mich schon wohl auf dem Meta. Tendenziell muss man schon sein Gewicht nach vorne verlagern um nicht den Grip am Vorderrad zu verlieren. 
Enge Trails gingen auch gut, komm auch gut um Spitzkehren Rum.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. März 2021)

anderson schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Waren aber erstmal nur 550 Höhenmeter. Dämpfer und Gabel muss ich noch rumprobieren und ich muss noch meinen Platz auf dem Rad finden, heute stand ich tendenziell zu weit hinten und hatte meistens zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Trotzdem konnte ich das Potenzial bergab schon erahnen.





JanDe84 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1237965
> 
> Also ich fühl mich schon wohl auf dem Meta. Tendenziell muss man schon sein Gewicht nach vorne verlagern um nicht den Grip am Vorderrad zu verlieren.
> Enge Trails gingen auch gut, komm auch gut um Spitzkehren Rum.



Danke für euere Erfahrungen. Kann es daran liegen, dass ein 40er Vorbau ggf. zu kurz ist, für die Geo oder ist es einfach die Umgewöhnung wegen der extremen Geo?

Den kurzen Vorbau wollte ich fahren, weil ich mich damit im Steilen sicherer gefühlt habe, bei meinen bisherigen Rädern.


----------



## anderson (29. März 2021)

Die Gewöhnung an ein neues Fahrrad dauert einfach ein paar Ausfahrten. Es gibt ja Enduro-Racer, die im Downhill-Rennen ihr Enduro-Bike nutzen, weil die Umstellung auf ein Dowhnhill-Bike zu groß wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanDe84 (29. März 2021)

Bremshebelstellung hilft auch mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bringen. 
Je flacher, desto tiefer muss man gehen und desto mehr Druck bringt man auf Vorderrad. 





 😉


----------



## derAndre (30. März 2021)

Wenn man zum ersten mal auf ein Bike mit sooo langem Reach steigt, muss man sich einfach umgewöhnen. Mein Specialized Enduro von 2011 hatte zwar schon einen "langen" Reach für das Baujahr mit 457 mm aber das Meta hat 33 mm mehr Reach. Wenn ich irgendwas gelernt habe im Laufe der Jahre, dann das schon 5 mm oder ein Grad anderer Winkel ein Bike erheblich verändern können (wenn es an der richtigen Stelle geschiet). Diese "langen" Bikes fordern einfach deutlich mehr aber vor allem aktiven Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Das kostet mich, vor allem wenn es wirklich steil wird, viel Überwindung. Ich habe gelernt, das egal wie steil es wird, man kann immer den Apachen machen und über das Heck aussteigen kann. Mit dem Bike bewegt man sich aber davon weg, macht die Arme kurz, lehnt sich vorne rein und damit weit weg vom Heck. Das ist krass ungewohnt und im Panikmode noch nicht automatisiert.

Wenn man es hinbekommt, dankt einem das Bike mit totaler Kontrolle. Macht man es aber falsch und lehnt sich auch nur ein bisschen zu weit nach hinten, ist der Kontrollverlust um ein vielfaches krasser als bei einem Bike mit moderatem Reach. Das Vorrad verliert sofort sämtliche Traktion. Das liegt auch an dem relativ kurzen Hinterbau. Ist der Hinterbau etwas längerwie zum Beispiel beim Last Coal ist der Effekt nicht so groß bzw. ist es leichter den Druck auf dem Vorderrad zu halten.


----------



## gorn (4. April 2021)

hat schon jemand eine Ahnung wie sich das sueskanal-drama auf die Lieferzeit ausgewirkt haben könnte?
speziell @DIRK SAYS hatte doch sehr konkrete ansagen zum Liefertermin von commencal erhalten.

ich warte selbst auch noch auf einen grünen Rahmen in L. bestellt noch mit Liefertermin April. großes Problem für mich wird wohl der Dämpfer. weil ich gut im Futter stehe, soll es ein coil werden.  aber da sind die Lieferzeiten ja jenseits von Gut und böse.

umso mehr hat mich natürlich das Foto von @anderson gefreut - seeeehr chic!


----------



## JanDe84 (4. April 2021)

derAndre schrieb:


> Wenn man zum ersten mal auf ein Bike mit sooo langem Reach steigt, muss man sich einfach umgewöhnen. Mein Specialized Enduro von 2011 hatte zwar schon einen "langen" Reach für das Baujahr mit 457 mm aber das Meta hat 33 mm mehr Reach. Wenn ich irgendwas gelernt habe im Laufe der Jahre, dann das schon 5 mm oder ein Grad anderer Winkel ein Bike erheblich verändern können (wenn es an der richtigen Stelle geschiet). Diese "langen" Bikes fordern einfach deutlich mehr aber vor allem aktiven Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Das kostet mich, vor allem wenn es wirklich steil wird, viel Überwindung. Ich habe gelernt, das egal wie steil es wird, man kann immer den Apachen machen und über das Heck aussteigen kann. Mit dem Bike bewegt man sich aber davon weg, macht die Arme kurz, lehnt sich vorne rein und damit weit weg vom Heck. Das ist krass ungewohnt und im Panikmode noch nicht automatisiert.
> 
> Wenn man es hinbekommt, dankt einem das Bike mit totaler Kontrolle. Macht man es aber falsch und lehnt sich auch nur ein bisschen zu weit nach hinten, ist der Kontrollverlust um ein vielfaches krasser als bei einem Bike mit moderatem Reach. Das Vorrad verliert sofort sämtliche Traktion. Das liegt auch an dem relativ kurzen Hinterbau. Ist der Hinterbau etwas längerwie zum Beispiel beim Last Coal ist der Effekt nicht so groß bzw. ist es leichter den Druck auf dem Vorderrad zu halten.



Sehr gut beschrieben! Aktive Fahrweise wird da sehr wichtig, aber man gewöhnt sich relativ schnell daran.

Momentan bin ich mit meiner Fahrwerkseinstellung noch nicht zufrieden. Muss die Tage mal bei uns in den Bikepark und ein paar Runden drehen. Glücklicherweise hat dieser wieder mit Terminbuchung aufgemacht.


----------



## prof.66 (4. April 2021)

Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad, muss allerdings auch bissel was am Fahrwerk machen bzw. einstellen. Insbesondere mit dem Dämpfer, da werd ich wohl noch ein bis zwei ri Tokens ausprobieren. 

Ansonsten ist jetzt ne Saint dran und die Magura ist verkauft.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. April 2021)

gorn schrieb:


> hat schon jemand eine Ahnung wie sich das sueskanal-drama auf die Lieferzeit ausgewirkt haben könnte?
> speziell @DIRK SAYS hatte doch sehr konkrete ansagen zum Liefertermin von commencal erhalten.
> 
> ich warte selbst auch noch auf einen grünen Rahmen in L. bestellt noch mit Liefertermin April. großes Problem für mich wird wohl der Dämpfer. weil ich gut im Futter stehe, soll es ein coil werden.  aber da sind die Lieferzeiten ja jenseits von Gut und böse.
> ...



Was war bei Dir Liefertermin im Shop, als Du bestellt hast?


----------



## gorn (4. April 2021)

im Shop Stand April

edit: und dann in der Mail "
Besondere Anweisungen:

PreOrder: 21CMETATR29GNL-APRIL2021|“

seitdem nichts mehr gehört


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. April 2021)

Wie bei mir. Ich drücke uns die Daumen.


----------



## derAndre (5. April 2021)

Habe meins mal in der Heimat steil und technisch ausgeführt. Das Bike gibt einem ordentlich Zuversicht wenn es zur Sache geht. Auch in wirklich engen technischen Passagen keine Spur von Trägheit. Hinterrad versetzen funktioniert genauso wie durchsurfen. Klar der Bock ist deutlich länger als mein altes Bike. In engen Spitzkehren muss man bei Umsetzen möglich weit innen anfahren, damit das Heck nicht anstößt.

Aber wenn man die Bremse aufmacht, wird es erst richtig lustig. Dann macht der Bock richtig bock!

Ich weiß auf dem Bild sieht es nahezu eben aus aber es ist wirklich steil. 🤪


----------



## elkitzi (6. April 2021)

Ich bin auch fertig mit dem Aufbau. Verzweifelt aufs Stumpy EVO gewartet...leider nix gekommen und dann etzt den XL Rahmen von BC bestellt und aufgebaut....Geht nach der ersten Ausfahrt wie Hölle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fluhbike (6. April 2021)

oh man, der rahmen ist einfach sexygeil. eigentlich wollte ich doch sparen


----------



## prof.66 (6. April 2021)

Gefällt mir bis auf die Reifen richtig gut, bin nich so der Fan von den Skinwall Reifen, aber wenn ich das so sehe hätte ich mir wohl doch den Polierten Rahmen bestellen sollen 

... aber mal was anderes, ich hab jetzt doch festgestellt das meine 31,6 Stütze in Verbindung mit einer Reduzierhülse anfängt während der fahrt abzusacken. Diejenigen die auch ne Hülse fahren, habt ihr da mit Montagepaste oder ähnlichem gearbeitet ?


----------



## JanDe84 (6. April 2021)

Ohne Montagepaste ging bei mir gar nix. Hab jeweils Stütze und Hülse mit Paste eingeschmiert und verbaut. Ohne musste ich die Klemme so stark anziehen, dass die Stütze klemmte.


----------



## prof.66 (6. April 2021)

Muss ich mal schauen wie ich das am besten mache, ich überlege ob ich mir direkt ne OneUp in 34,9 bestellen soll.


----------



## elkitzi (6. April 2021)

ich hab direkt die stütze in 34,9 von commencal bestellt..sitzt und passt


----------



## prof.66 (6. April 2021)

Ich hab mir eben auch die OneUp in 34,9 bestellt. Damit sollte dann ruhe sein.


----------



## JanDe84 (6. April 2021)

Wo habt ihr noch eine gefunden?


----------



## prof.66 (6. April 2021)

War direkt bei OneUp lieferbar, Versand kommt aus NL, mal sehen wie lange es dauert.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. April 2021)

Ihr macht mir Angst mit diesem Thema. Ich habe zuhause einen Moveloc-Adapter 30,9 - > 34,9 liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prof.66 (7. April 2021)

Naja mit der Hülse funktioniert das sicherlich auch, aber ich hab keine Lust immer wieder irgendwas
nach zu ziehen oder neue Paste anzubringen. Deswegen habe ich mir die 34,9 OneUp bestellt, die war vor kurzem auch nicht Lieferbar, ansonsten hätte ich mir nämlich gleiche eine mit 34,9 besorgt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. April 2021)

Hm. Ich werde berichten.

Hat sich von euch jemand mit dem Artikel von letztem Jahr mit der halben Doppelbrückengabel von Intend im Clash beschäftigt? Da wurde am Rande auch erwähnt, dass in dem Rad eine Eightpins mit einem Adapter verbaut sei. Leider habe ich seither nichts mehr davon gelesen. Zur Eightpins-Montage muss man normalerweise scheinbar ein Loch irgendwo im Rahmen haben, was mit diesem Adapter wohl entfallen soll. Aber ich finde dazu nirgends Infos.


----------



## JanDe84 (8. April 2021)

So anfällig wir die Dinger sind, möchte ich mir so ne Stütze nicht auch noch mit nem Adapter ins Rad bauen. 

Wenn die 210mm Oneup wieder bei BC lieferbar ist, werde ich meine 180mm raushauen.


----------



## Unbegabt (8. April 2021)

Ich will auch eins. Boah ärger mich so daß ich bei BC vor nem Moment nicht das Essential gekauft habe


----------



## Unbegabt (8. April 2021)

Gibt's net noch paar Händler die eins haben 🤣


----------



## prof.66 (8. April 2021)

JanDe84 schrieb:


> So anfällig wir die Dinger sind, möchte ich mir so ne Stütze nicht auch noch mit nem Adapter ins Rad bauen.
> 
> Wenn die 210mm Oneup wieder bei BC lieferbar ist, werde ich meine 180mm raushauen.



Bei OneUp ist die immer noch Lieferbar kostet es gleiche wie bei BC und ich hab heute die Versandbestätigung bekommen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. April 2021)

In 6 Tagen soll die April-Lieferung in Andorra sein. Von Verzögerungen habe ich bisher noch nichts gelesen. Daumen drücken.


----------



## prof.66 (11. April 2021)

Dann drücke ich mal die Daumen das die Rahmen ankommen und dann auch zügig Ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## derAndre (12. April 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> In 6 Tagen soll die April-Lieferung in Andorra sein. Von Verzögerungen habe ich bisher noch nichts gelesen. Daumen drücken.


Hehe, ich stelle mir so eine Wartezeit schrecklich vor und sehr gut nachfühlen wie nervig jede Sekunde verzögerung dann ist!🤞🤌 Hab kein Icon für DAumen drücken gefunden.


----------



## nick2201 (12. April 2021)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Dann drücke ich mal die Daumen das die Rahmen ankommen und dann auch zügig Ausgeliefert werden.


yes!  hoffe schnell meine TR zu fahren


----------



## Newbiee (12. April 2021)

Hi in die Runde, hab auch das TR bestellt und es sollte noch im April geliefert werden. Mein Frage: Weiß jemand, ob bei den DT Felgen Tubeless-Ventile und Felgenband dabei sind? Ich kenn von anderen Herstellern beide Varianten, also alles dabei und nichts dabei.


----------



## prof.66 (12. April 2021)

Dazu kann ich nichts sagen, am besten beim dem Händler anfragen wo du es bestellt hast. 

Die können dir vielleicht sagen ob die Sachen dabei sind.


----------



## [email protected] (12. April 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin seit heute auch dabei! Da mein Capra gerissen ist und ich schnell Ersatz brauchte - hab ich spontan zugeschlagen. Leider schneit es aktuell wieder und der Umbau / Ausfahrt muss noch ein bisschen warten.



Newbiee schrieb:


> Hi in die Runde, hab auch das TR bestellt und es sollte noch im April geliefert werden. Mein Frage: Weiß jemand, ob bei den DT Felgen Tubeless-Ventile und Felgenband dabei sind? Ich kenn von anderen Herstellern beide Varianten, also alles dabei und nichts dabei.


Bei mir sind in der Box zwei Ventile dabei.


----------



## prof.66 (13. April 2021)

Ich hatte mir auch lange überlegt ob ich mein Rad optisch so aufbaue, mit der roten Gabel und dem passenden Dämpfer mit der roten Feder. Gefällt mir immer wieder wenn ich das so sehe !


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. April 2021)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> bin seit heute auch dabei! Da mein Capra gerissen ist und ich schnell Ersatz brauchte - hab ich spontan zugeschlagen. Leider schneit es aktuell wieder und der Umbau / Ausfahrt muss noch ein bisschen warten.
> 
> ...


Ich denke mal, dein Fernseh ist nicht klein, aber hinter dem Meta wirkt er ziemlich klein.


----------



## JanDe84 (13. April 2021)

Sieht gut aus! Wirkt mit dem rot ziemlich schnell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unbegabt (13. April 2021)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> bin seit heute auch dabei! Da mein Capra gerissen ist und ich schnell Ersatz brauchte - hab ich spontan zugeschlagen. Leider schneit es aktuell wieder und der Umbau / Ausfahrt muss noch ein bisschen warten.
> 
> ...


Sieht schon geil aus ab 28.Mai lieferbar laut Homepage. Wenn nur das Gewicht net wäre das schreckt mich bisschen ab


----------



## [email protected] (13. April 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dein Fernseh ist nicht klein, aber hinter dem Meta wirkt er ziemlich klein.



Ja ... das Ist selbst in M schon echt groß. Bin froh, dass ich mich nicht für das L entschieden habe.

Und für alle die überlegen zu bestellen .... passt bitte auf. Commencal hat eine Strafgebühr von 5% bei Stornierung ohne Lieferverzug. 
Ich musste es schmerzhaft erfahren - da ein Shop in meiner direkten Umgebung eins auf Lager hatte.


----------



## Unbegabt (13. April 2021)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ja ... das Ist selbst in M schon echt groß. Bin froh, dass ich mich nicht für das L entschieden habe.
> 
> Und für alle die überlegen zu bestellen .... passt bitte auf. Commencal hat eine Strafgebühr von 5% bei Stornierung ohne Lieferverzug.
> Ich musste es schmerzhaft erfahren - da ein Shop in meiner direkten Umgebung eins auf Lager hatte.


Lass ruhig Mal 1-2 Leute stonieren 🤣


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. April 2021)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Commencal hat eine Strafgebühr von 5% bei Stornierung ohne Lieferverzug.



Wie kann man Commencal einen Lieferverzug nachweisen, wenn es noch keine Liefertermine gibt? Meine Bestellung steht im Shop immer noch auf "in Bearbeitung".


----------



## Unbegabt (13. April 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wie kann man Commencal einen Lieferverzug nachweisen, wenn es noch keine Liefertermine gibt? Meine Bestellung steht im Shop immer noch auf "in Bearbeitung".


Das ist der Trick 🤣


----------



## [email protected] (13. April 2021)

Inzwischen habe ich die Bestätigung bekommen, dass ich den Vollen Kaufpreis zurück bekomme.

Meine Email hat wohl Wirkung gezeigt .... 
Seitdem gibt's beim TR auch Online fixe Termine. Anstatt Lieferbar ab Mai steht da jetzt Lieferbar ab 28.05. bei meinem Race "M"


----------



## prof.66 (13. April 2021)

Heute konnte ich die OneUp in 34,9 verbauen, nun ist es Fertig und ich hab hoffentlich für die nächste Zeit ruhe und kann fahren.

 Morgen geht es mitem Junior nach Stromberg, mal sehen wie sich das TR dort so macht.


----------



## Unbegabt (14. April 2021)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Heute konnte ich die OneUp in 34,9 verbauen, nun ist es Fertig und ich hab hoffentlich für die nächste Zeit ruhe und kann fahren.
> 
> Morgen geht es mitem Junior nach Stromberg, mal sehen wie sich das TR dort so macht.


Berichte Mal


----------



## gorn (14. April 2021)

mit Fotos, damit wir hier was zum anschmachten haben 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanDe84 (14. April 2021)

Watch this story by jan de on Instagram before it disappears.
					

515 Followers, 1,387 Following, 299 Posts




					instagram.com
				




Das Meta macht auf jeden Fall Spaß!


----------



## prof.66 (14. April 2021)

Gibt leider nicht viel zu Berichten, Junior wollte nur aufem Übungspacour fahren. Ich bin nur einmal den oberen Teil des Wildhog gefahren.

Das es Spaß macht damit zu fahren, kann ich aber bestätigen


----------



## [email protected] (16. April 2021)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Aaaalso es war gewünscht - nun mein vorläufiger Vergleich vom Meta TR29 zum Capra.
> 
> Ausgangslage:
> Capra Al Base "L" umgebaut auf 180/170 mm ~15,8 kg
> ...


----------



## Unbegabt (16. April 2021)

Hört sich schon Mal net schlecht an


----------



## derAndre (17. April 2021)

Heyho,

wie habt Ihr bei Euren TRs die Kabel im Rahmen zum schweigen gebracht? Das sanfte gerattelt geht mir offen gestanden ein bisschen auf die nerven.

Bis später
der André


----------



## prof.66 (17. April 2021)

Bei mir waren solche Schaumstoff Teile dabei, da wurden die Hüllen und Leitungen durch geschoben und dann komplett in den Rahmen gelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanDe84 (17. April 2021)

Bei mir klapperte es trotzdem noch unten an der Öffnung (Unterrohrschutz), hab dann nochmal ein wenig Schaumstoff reingestopft und jetzt ist das Teil leise.


----------



## gorn (17. April 2021)

JanDe84 schrieb:


> Bei mir klapperte es trotzdem noch unten an der Öffnung (Unterrohrschutz), hab dann nochmal ein wenig Schaumstoff reingestopft und jetzt ist das Teil leise.


könntest du von der Lösung ein Foto machen?
dann würde ich mir für meinen aufbau gleich was entsprechendes bereit legen


----------



## JanDe84 (17. April 2021)

Folie geht besser. Den Schaum hab ich relativ schlecht wieder rausbekommen.

Hatte ja überlegt dort Werkzeug zu verstauen, aber das Loch ist einfach zu klein.


----------



## prof.66 (17. April 2021)

Hat jemand eigentlich ne passende Kefü inc. Bash am Meta TR verbaut, ich habe hier noch ne e.13 liegen.
Die passt allerdings aufgrund der größe wohl nicht mehr dran.

Mal abgesehen von der Kefü die Commencal selbst verbaut


----------



## JanDe84 (17. April 2021)

@prof.66 77Designz ist schön leicht und schick! Den Bashguard hab ich bei mir weggelassen, da ich noch nie Probleme mit Aufsetzen hatte.


----------



## prof.66 (17. April 2021)

Hmm ok, muss ich mal schauen. Ich wollte schon eine mit Bashguard haben,


----------



## anderson (17. April 2021)

Unbegabt schrieb:


> Sieht schon geil aus ab 28.Mai lieferbar laut Homepage. Wenn nur das Gewicht net wäre das schreckt mich bisschen ab



Ich würde mich da nicht verrückt machen, Gewicht am Bike ist wirklich relativ. Ich bin mittlerweile paar tausend Meter bergauf mit dem Bike gefahren und finde das völlig unproblematisch. Ich fahren mit meinem Carbon-Hardtail natürlich deutlich effektiver bergauf, werde aber auch mit dem Meta TR eigentlich nur von cc-lern und E-Bikern überholt. Ich habe auch noch ein leichteres Trail-Fully, zu dem Macht das Meta TR wenig Unterschied. Ich habe mich die ersten 2-3 Ausfahrten bergab schwerer getan, man muss schon Gewicht aufs Vorderrad bringen. Mittlerweile weiß ich aber, wo ich über dem Rad stehen muss und dann geht es schon richtig geil. Und im Gegensatz zum prof.66 konnte ich schon ein paar lässige Abfahrten in Stromberg machen  

Bei mir klappert übrigens nix, vielleicht liegt es daran, wie/wo man die Schaumstoffhüllen einsetzt?


----------



## prof.66 (17. April 2021)

Das mitem Gewicht sehe ich ähnlich, ich bin jetzt Final bei ca. 15,5kg. Allerdings lässt es sich viel besser Berg auf treten wie zb. das Trek Slash das ich zuvor hatte. 

@anderson wo kommst du den her bzw. bist du öfters in Stromberg?


----------



## Unbegabt (17. April 2021)

Das ist interessant danke für die Einschätzung.
Ich habe mir letztes Jahr schon ein Slash reserviert ist aber bis jetzt noch net gekommen. Mein Händler vertröstet mich immer wieder, deswegen habe ich mich umgesehen nach anderen Enduros und bin auf das Meta TR als "Mini Enduro" gestoßen


----------



## prof.66 (17. April 2021)

Ich hatte aber eins aus 2019, das Neue wurde ja überarbeitet bzw. hat ne neue Geo bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unbegabt (18. April 2021)

Joa aber Geo ist kack egal so lang das Ding net kommt 😋


----------



## derAndre (19. April 2021)

JanDe84 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1252073
> 
> Folie geht besser. Den Schaum hab ich relativ schlecht wieder rausbekommen.
> 
> Hatte ja überlegt dort Werkzeug zu verstauen, aber das Loch ist einfach zu klein.


Genauso hab ich es auch gemacht. Bin gespannt auf die nächste Ausfahrt.


----------



## [email protected] (19. April 2021)

Inzwischen ist mein Meta umgebaut.






DT Laufräder (350+511) mit DHR 2
Nukeproof Carbon Lenker + Nukeproof Vorbau
Descendant Carbon Kurbel
X01 Kassette
450 er Feder (noch nicht auf dem Bild)
Lyrik hat gleich einen Service bekommen + meine Push getunte Charger Kartusche
Galfer Bremsscheiben (223 / 203)
Shigura Bremsen (MT7 Sättel + Deore XT Hebel)

Gesamtgewicht: 15,6 kg mit Pedale (gestartet bei 16,2 ohne Pedale)

Dann habe ich dem Rahmen einen 3D gedruckten Adapter verpasst, um eine 600ml Fidlockflasche rein zu bekommen. 



Auch keine Kollision beim vollständigen Einfedern!


----------



## prof.66 (19. April 2021)

Sieht gut aus 

Gewicht ist auch gut dafür das noch ein Coil Dämpfer drine ist, ich bin bei ca. 15,5kg allerdings mit einem Luft Dämpfer.


----------



## elkitzi (19. April 2021)

Eine ganz andere FRage: Wie transportiert ihr Schlauch, CO2? Reifenheber am META TR?
Gibts da irgendwelche 3D-Druck Halterungen? oder einfach mit Strap am rahmen?

Danke für einige Ideen!


----------



## prof.66 (19. April 2021)

Rucksack 😁


----------



## [email protected] (20. April 2021)

elkitzi schrieb:


> Eine ganz andere FRage: Wie transportiert ihr Schlauch, CO2? Reifenheber am META TR?
> Gibts da irgendwelche 3D-Druck Halterungen? oder einfach mit Strap am rahmen?
> 
> Danke für einige Ideen!



Ich habe hier dieses Strap:
Backcountry Research Mütherload Strap Befestigungsband - bike-components (bike-components.de)

bin aber schon am Nachdenken, wie ich so viele (Ersatz)Teile wie möglich ans Rad bekomme.


----------



## Unbegabt (20. April 2021)

Uh ich gucke mir heut ein anderes Rad an was dem Meta sehr ähnlich ist bin's gespannt


----------



## JanDe84 (20. April 2021)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich habe hier dieses Strap:
> Backcountry Research Mütherload Strap Befestigungsband - bike-components (bike-components.de)
> 
> bin aber schon am Nachdenken, wie ich so viele (Ersatz)Teile wie möglich ans Rad bekomme.



Den hab ich auch noch, aber irgendwie passt der schlecht vor das Sitzrohr. 
Hab ein EDC Lite Tool und werde wohl die Pumpe an den Flaschenhalter machen und Maxalami irgendwie unten im Steuerrohr verstauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. April 2021)

elkitzi schrieb:


> Eine ganz andere FRage: Wie transportiert ihr Schlauch, CO2? Reifenheber am META TR?
> Gibts da irgendwelche 3D-Druck Halterungen? oder einfach mit Strap am rahmen?
> 
> Danke für einige Ideen!



Ich will das nutzen und die Pumpe am Flaschenhalten befestigen.









						LIZARD SKINS Utility Strap Schlauch- und Werkzeug Befestigungsband, 17,50 €
					

LIZARD SKINS Utility Strap Schlauch- und Werkzeug Befestigungsband Mit dem Lizard Skins Tube Strap kannst Du auf einfache Weise Werkzeuge und einen Ersatzsc




					r2-bike.com


----------



## [email protected] (20. April 2021)

JanDe84 schrieb:


> Den hab ich auch noch, aber irgendwie passt der schlecht vor das Sitzrohr.
> Hab ein EDC Lite Tool und werde wohl die Pumpe an den Flaschenhalter machen und Maxalami irgendwie unten im Steuerrohr verstauen.


Okay, ich habe das volle One-Up Tool im Gabelschaft. Daher kann ich das Maxalami Zeug und Flicken da vorne verstauen.
Bin aber gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir auch die One-Up Pumpe zulege. Da passt dann die CO2 noch rein und alles neben / unter die Flasche. 

Dann geht der Schlauch mit Reifenheber unter das Oberrohr


----------



## prof.66 (20. April 2021)

Ich persönlich finde es optisch absolut furchtbar wenn man so ein Klumpen an das Rad ran macht, aber wenn man ohne Rucksack oder ähnliches fahren möchte bleibt wohl nicht viel über. 

Aber wenn ich sowas benutzen würde dann eher die gute alte Satteltasche.


----------



## anderson (20. April 2021)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Inzwischen ist mein Meta umgebaut.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1253725
> 
> ...



Hast du den Adapter selbst gedruckt? Sowas brauch ich auch.


----------



## [email protected] (20. April 2021)

anderson schrieb:


> Hast du den Adapter selbst gedruckt? Sowas brauch ich auch.



Ja ist selbst gedruckt. Muss es noch testen, ob es hält. 

Kann dir natürlich auch einen drucken


----------



## Fox 100 (20. April 2021)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ja ist selbst gedruckt. Muss es noch testen, ob es hält.
> 
> Kann dir natürlich auch einen drucken



Passt bei dem TR keine große Flasche ohne Adapter? Bei meinem Meta AM in Größe M habe ich die fidlock Aufnahme am Rahmen und an der Flasche gedreht. So passt die 590ml Flasche ohne Probleme rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prof.66 (20. April 2021)

Ich bekomm bei meinem TR auch ne große Fidlock Flasche rein. 

Ich denk es kommt auf die Rahmengröße an und welcher Dämpfer verbaut ist.


----------



## [email protected] (20. April 2021)

Fox 100 schrieb:


> Passt bei dem TR keine große Flasche ohne Adapter? Bei meinem Meta AM in Größe M habe ich die fidlock Aufnahme am Rahmen und an der Flasche gedreht. So passt die 590ml Flasche ohne Probleme rein



gut möglich. Müsste ich testen.

hatte keine Lust an der Flasche zu basteln 😉


----------



## prof.66 (22. April 2021)

So heute mal ne längere Tour mit dem TR gemacht, waren am Ende ca. 45km und knapp 1500hm. Bin immer noch sehr angetan wie angenehm sich das Rad trotz 15,5kg den Berg hoch treten lässt.


----------



## Unbegabt (23. April 2021)

Bei mir ist es gestern ein anderes Baby geworden


----------



## prof.66 (23. April 2021)

Welchen Namen hast du ihm den gegeben ?


----------



## Unbegabt (23. April 2021)

Sehr überraschend. War bei einem Händler der mir das Meta bestellen wollte der hatte ein Marin Alpine Trail Xr da stehen und irgendwie habe ich mich verliebt 🤣.
Naja was soll man machen


----------



## prof.66 (23. April 2021)

Kannte ich bis jetzt noch nicht, aber Optisch ist es auch Schick ! Dann viel Spaß damit.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. April 2021)

Fährt jemand das TR29 mit 40er Vorbau?


----------



## JanDe84 (23. April 2021)

Ja, hab momentan einen 40mm von Syncros montiert, wechsel aber auf einen 35mm von 77designz


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. April 2021)

JanDe84 schrieb:


> Ja, hab momentan einen 40mm von Syncros montiert, wechsel aber auf einen 35mm von 77designz



Bekommst Du damit ausreichende Gewicht auf das VR? Du hast ein XL und hast irgendwo geschrieben, dass Du über 1,90 bist - hab ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanDe84 (23. April 2021)

Also bin 184cm groß und hab XL. Bisher keine Probleme mit mangelhaften Druck am Vorderrad. Bergab schön den Oberkörper runter und Ellbogen ausfahren und schon hat man ordentlich Druck drauf.


----------



## anderson (23. April 2021)

Unbegabt schrieb:


> Sehr überraschend. War bei einem Händler der mir das Meta bestellen wollte der hatte ein Marin Alpine Trail Xr da stehen und irgendwie habe ich mich verliebt 🤣.
> Naja was soll man machen



Das wäre für mich auch eine Option gewesen, wenn es nicht das Meta geworden wäre. Gute Wahl 👍


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. April 2021)

Freitag Abend 22 Uhr ist die Bearbeitunsgmail von Commencal gekommen. Versand erfolgt in den nächsten Tagen.

Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch Shimano-XT-Kassette, XT-Shifter und die passende Kette. Lieferzeitpunkt steht in den Sternen. Darum habe ich jetzt das ganze in Deore bei Bikediscount bestellt. Da waren Kassette, Shifter und Kette sofort lieferbar.

Dann werde ich am Anfang halt mit Deore-Komponenten durch die Gegend rollen und die Eisdielen meiden.


----------



## supamaier (26. April 2021)

Frage an Alle die schon einen Rahmen aufgebaut haben. Mit welchem Werkzeug habt ihr das bb92 tretlager eingepresst?

danke, lg k.


----------



## JanDe84 (26. April 2021)

Schonhammer - benutze ich nur noch für Steuersätze und Innenlager. Wird dann vorsichtig rundherum reingeschlagen.


----------



## prof.66 (26. April 2021)

Gewindestange inc. Zweier Muttern und zwei große U-Scheiben




... ist im Prinzip so wie aufem dem Bild, nur in Billig und nicht ganz so schön


----------



## [email protected] (26. April 2021)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Gewindestange inc. Zweier Muttern und zwei große U-Scheiben
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1259362
> 
> ... ist im Prinzip so wie aufem dem Bild, nur in Billig und nicht ganz so schön



Bei mir ist es eine M14 Gewindestange, zwei Muttern, zwei dicke Unterlegscheiben und zwei Holzbretter.


----------



## anderson (27. April 2021)

Mit dem günstigen Einpresswerkeug von Aliexpress. Ich finde ja den Steuersatz die größere Herausforderung.


----------



## supamaier (27. April 2021)

Danke für die vielen Tipps. Hoffe mein Rahmen kommt bald. @anderson  was muss man beim Steuersatz beachten? danke!

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prof.66 (27. April 2021)

Du musst schauen das du ihn nicht schräg einschlägst und er sich dann verkeilt, dass gibt dann ggf. unschöne Macken im Steuerrohr bzw. im Sitz des Steuersatz.

Einfach mit Ruhe und bissel Geduld rangehen


----------



## JanDe84 (27. April 2021)

Falls Einpresswerkzeug genutzt wird --> immer oben und unten einzeln einpressen, dann verkantet es weniger. Deswegen und weil mein Intend Stiffmaster so eingepresst werden soll, greif ich lieber zum Schonhammer.


----------



## derAndre (27. April 2021)

supamaier schrieb:


> einen Rahmen aufgebaut ha


ja ich mach auch alles mit einer Gewindestange und diversen Aufsätzen je nach Anforderung. Lager aus- und einpressen, Steuerkopflagerschalen, Dämpferaugen etc. Das ist die universelle Allzweckwaffe. In der Ruhe liegt hier die Kraft. Ruhe und ein bisschen Sorgfalt. Gute Vorbereitung macht alles dazu noch einfacher. Damit meine ich alles so am Start zu haben, das Du jederzeit zwei Hände frei hast um zu arbeiten und nichts festhalten musst. Dann geht eigentlich alles grade rein und fluppt wie geschmiert.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. April 2021)

Presst ihr Steuersatz und Innenlager mit Montagepaste oder Fett ein?


----------



## [email protected] (27. April 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Presst ihr Steuersatz und Innenlager mit Montagepaste oder Fett ein?



Fett - und davon nicht zu wenig. Alles was zu viel ist, kann man ja wieder abwischen. 
Sind ja Alu Rahmen.


----------



## prof.66 (27. April 2021)

Steuersatz ja, Innenlager nein. 

Da hatte ich bei einem anderen Rahmen schon das Problem, dass das Innenlager aufgrund des Fett nicht wirklich fest saß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supamaier (29. April 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Freitag Abend 22 Uhr ist die Bearbeitunsgmail von Commencal gekommen. Versand erfolgt in den nächsten Tagen.
> 
> Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch Shimano-XT-Kassette, XT-Shifter und die passende Kette. Lieferzeitpunkt steht in den Sternen. Darum habe ich jetzt das ganze in Deore bei Bikediscount bestellt. Da waren Kassette, Shifter und Kette sofort lieferbar.
> 
> Dann werde ich am Anfang halt mit Deore-Komponenten durch die Gegend rollen und die Eisdielen meiden.


Hallo, gibts bei dir schon was neues? Hab die selbe mail letzten Freitag um 22 Uhr bekommen, aber der versprochene Link zur  Sendungsverfolgung lässt noch auf sich warten


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. April 2021)

supamaier schrieb:


> Hallo, gibts bei dir schon was neues? Hab die selbe mail letzten Freitag um 22 Uhr bekommen, aber der versprochene Link zur  Sendungsverfolgung lässt noch auf sich warten



Ich warte auch noch.


----------



## prof.66 (29. April 2021)

Ich hab eben mal nach einem Ersatz Schaltauge geschaut , inc. Versand wäre ich da bei 48€


----------



## Sascha_89 (29. April 2021)

> Ich hab eben mal nach einem Ersatz Schaltauge geschaut , inc. Versand wäre ich da bei 48€


Schaltaugen kannst du über bike-components bestellen. Einfach per Chat anfragen, sind sogar günstiger als bei Commencal direkt.


----------



## prof.66 (29. April 2021)

Super, danke für den Tipp. Ich hatte zwar bei BC auf der HP nach einem Schaltauge für das Meta geschaut aber nichts dazu gefunden.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. April 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich warte auch noch.


Gerade kam die Email mit dem Link zur Lieferverfolgung.


----------



## gorn (30. April 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Gerade kam die Email mit dem Link zur Lieferverfolgung.


jou - ich sach mal: teh race is ooooon!  

(spaß beiseite, deren Arbeitszeiten möcht ich aber nich haben!)


----------



## Newbiee (1. Mai 2021)

Meins wurde gestern geliefert. Ausgepackt, aufgebaut und hingestellt. Und dann hab ichs gesehen... Dicke Delle im Unterrohr... Schachtel hat kein Loch oder sonstige Anzeichen von groben Beschädigungen. Händler kontaktiert, er klärt das, aber die Stimmung ist bei mir natürlich erstmal gedämpft, bis das geklärt ist,bleibt die Kiste erstmal stehen..


----------



## prof.66 (1. Mai 2021)

Das ist natürlich richtig kacke, insbesondere nach so einer langen Wartezeit. 

Drücke dir die Daumen, dass es schnell und unkompliziert abgewickelt wird.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Mai 2021)

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nick2201 (1. Mai 2021)

website hat an update. TR bikes wieder 100,- euro mehr


----------



## gorn (2. Mai 2021)

ich nehme meine Bedenken zu den Arbeitszeiten zurück. wer soooo langsam ein Packerl durch die Gegend schiebt, kann das auch über den ganzen Tag machen. da geht ja kaum was voran.

das Pakettracking ist schon Segen und Fluch.


----------



## Free_Rider94 (2. Mai 2021)

nick2201 schrieb:


> website hat an update. TR bikes wieder 100,- euro mehr


Ich hab mir zwar ein AM bestellt aber das ist krass..

Ich baue selbst auf und wie ich Anfang Dezember bestellt habe war mein ursprünglicher Aufbau gut 150€ teurer als das AM Signature. Inzwischen bin ich dank nicht verfügbaren Teilen und trotz teurerem Dämpfer fast 550€ günstiger als das AM Signature bei "gleichwertigem" Aufbau wenn es dann mal da ist..


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Mai 2021)

Free_Rider94 schrieb:


> ... bin ich dank nicht verfügbaren Teilen und trotz teurerem Dämpfer fast 550€ günstiger als das AM Signature bei "gleichwertigem" Aufbau wenn es dann mal da ist..



Das kenne ich. Mittlerweile fährt man, was man bekommt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Mai 2021)

Kann einer der L-2021er-Besitzer die Bremsleitungslänge nachmessen? 

Wäre sehr freundlich. Ggf muss ich eine neue Bremsleitung bestellen. Beim Spenderrad war die Leitungen unter dem Oberrohr und die Sitzstrebe entlang verlegt. Könnte ggf knapp werden.


----------



## Newbiee (3. Mai 2021)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich richtig kacke, insbesondere nach so einer langen Wartezeit.
> 
> Drücke dir die Daumen, dass es schnell und unkompliziert abgewickelt wird.


Heute Rückmeldung vom Händler, ich bekomm einen Tauschrahmen, Umbaukosten übernimmt Commencal. 

Kann solang mit dem Rahmen mit Delle fahren und muss den dann auch nicht zurück schicken, sondern einfach unbrauchbar machen. Der Tauschrahmen ist halt aktuell nicht verfügbar, stresst mich jetzt aber nicht sonderlich 

Ich bin mega happy, die beste Lösung in der aktuellen Situation (für die Commencal nichts kann), hauptsache man kann fahren  Das nenn ich Kundenorientiert!


----------



## JanDe84 (3. Mai 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Kann einer der L-2021er-Besitzer die Bremsleitungslänge nachmessen?
> 
> Wäre sehr freundlich. Ggf muss ich eine neue Bremsleitung bestellen. Beim Spenderrad war die Leitungen unter dem Oberrohr und die Sitzstrebe entlang verlegt. Könnte ggf knapp werden.



Da brauchst du eine ziemlich lange. Würde einfach mal eine als Ersatz ordern.


----------



## prof.66 (3. Mai 2021)

@Newbiee sehr gut freut mich das es Commencal so geregelt hat.



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Kann einer der L-2021er-Besitzer die Bremsleitungslänge nachmessen?
> 
> Wäre sehr freundlich. Ggf muss ich eine neue Bremsleitung bestellen. Beim Spenderrad war die Leitungen unter dem Oberrohr und die Sitzstrebe entlang verlegt. Könnte ggf knapp werden.



Also ich kann dir sagen das eine mit 140cm nicht passt, ich hatte auch ne neue gebraucht aber wirklich messen kann man die nicht. Aber so um die 150-155cm wirst du brauchen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Mai 2021)

OK, danke für die Einschätzung. Bestellung ist raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prof.66 (3. Mai 2021)

Ich hab mir jetzt über BC das Schaltauge bestellt, kostet immer noch 35€ allerdings keine 13€ Versand.

Service ist echt Top bei BC


----------



## [email protected] (3. Mai 2021)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt über BC das Schaltauge bestellt, kostet immer noch 35€ allerdings keine 13€ Versand.
> 
> Service ist echt Top bei BC



wie hat das geklappt? Einfach Service Anfrage gemacht?


----------



## prof.66 (3. Mai 2021)

Ja genau, einfach über den Service angefragt. Ich hab es mit einer Aktuellen Bestellung die ich eh tätigen musste Kombiniert. 

Antwort hatte ich jeweils binnen einer Stunde und das in Zeiten von Corona wo angeblich jeder Shop Probleme hat was Personal usw. angeht.


----------



## gorn (3. Mai 2021)

Schaltauge: oh - das Thema hatte ich jetzt als total unproblematisch abgehakt. --> Sollte das Radel nicht mit einem feinen Sram UDH kommen? (mal nen sinnvoller Sram-Standart)

aber jetzt wo ich danach suche, finde ich auf der Commencal-Seite natürlich nix mehr


----------



## prof.66 (3. Mai 2021)

Sram UDH hatte ich vorher noch nicht gekannt, aber das von Commencal ist definitiv keins davon. 

Im Prinzip ist es auch über BC kein Problem, nur ich finde eben das 35€ für ein Schaltauge schon Gesund sind.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Mai 2021)

Wir könnten bei Commencal ja auch eine Sammelbestellung machen, wenn Bedarf besteht. Ab wieviel Bestellungen lohnt sich das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (3. Mai 2021)

Newbiee schrieb:


> Heute Rückmeldung vom Händler, ich bekomm einen Tauschrahmen, Umbaukosten übernimmt Commencal.
> 
> Kann solang mit dem Rahmen mit Delle fahren und muss den dann auch nicht zurück schicken, sondern einfach unbrauchbar machen. Der Tauschrahmen ist halt aktuell nicht verfügbar, stresst mich jetzt aber nicht sonderlich
> 
> Ich bin mega happy, die beste Lösung in der aktuellen Situation (für die Commencal nichts kann), hauptsache man kann fahren  Das nenn ich Kundenorientiert!



Oh Mann, da möchte ich nicht in deiner Haut stecken, wenn du den Rahm unbrauchbar machst 😭 Ich musste mal nagelneue Seven Knieschoner durchschneiden, weil sie bei mir am Knie gerieben haben... Den TR Rahmen wegen ner kleinen Beule durchzuflexen würde ich nicht packen.


----------



## imba (3. Mai 2021)

Welche Größe würdet ihr bei 1,90cm und 86 SL nehmen? Lt. Größentabelle käme L und XL in Frage. Habe auf bike-stats mal das TR mit meinem Propain Tyee (L) verglichen. Das TR hat 34mm mehr Stack und und 20mm mehr Oberrohrlänge. Da könnte das XL mir schon viel zu groß vorkommen.


----------



## [email protected] (4. Mai 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wir könnten bei Commencal ja auch eine Sammelbestellung machen, wenn Bedarf besteht. Ab wieviel Bestellungen lohnt sich das denn?



Das klingt doch gut?
Wer braucht denn alles eines?



imba schrieb:


> Welche Größe würdet ihr bei 1,90cm und 86 SL nehmen? Lt. Größentabelle käme L und XL in Frage. Habe auf bike-stats mal das TR mit meinem Propain Tyee (L) verglichen. Das TR hat 34mm mehr Stack und und 20mm mehr Oberrohrlänge. Da könnte das XL mir schon viel zu groß vorkommen.



Was erwartest du denn von dem Rad?


----------



## JanDe84 (4. Mai 2021)

imba schrieb:


> Welche Größe würdet ihr bei 1,90cm und 86 SL nehmen? Lt. Größentabelle käme L und XL in Frage. Habe auf bike-stats mal das TR mit meinem Propain Tyee (L) verglichen. Das TR hat 34mm mehr Stack und und 20mm mehr Oberrohrlänge. Da könnte das XL mir schon viel zu groß vorkommen.



Klingt nach langem Oberkörper? Der steile Sitzwinkel sorgt schon für eine ziemlich aufrechte Sitzposition, daher hab ich selbst mit 1,84m Größe XL genommen. Tyee Modelljahr?


----------



## imba (4. Mai 2021)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das klingt doch gut?
> Wer braucht denn alles eines?
> 
> 
> ...


☝️ ich, wenn ich kein Process 134/153 in XL bekomme.


[email protected] schrieb:


> Das klingt doch gut?
> Wer braucht denn alles eines?
> 
> 
> ...


Das es verspielt ist aber bei "steilen" Bergab genug Laufruhe hat. Soll für den Hometrail, Trailpark sowie Bikepark und Bikeurlaub genutz werden. Also ein Rad für Alles ;-)



JanDe84 schrieb:


> Tyee Modelljahr?


2016.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Mai 2021)

Ich kann anbieten zu bestellen, wenn wir eine rentable Menge zusammenbekommen. Ich selbst würde eins nehmen, wobei ich auf der Seite auf die Schnelle keinen Preis gefunden habe.


----------



## [email protected] (4. Mai 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich kann anbieten zu bestellen, wenn wir eine rentable Menge zusammenbekommen. Ich selbst würde eins nehmen, wobei ich auf der Seite auf die Schnelle keinen Preis gefunden habe.


COMMENCAL | SCHALTAUGE META 29.2 (commencal-store.de)

das müsste es sein. Findet man unter "Werkstatt - Ausfallende"

Ich wäre dabei!



imba schrieb:


> Das es verspielt ist aber bei "steilen" Bergab genug Laufruhe hat. Soll für den Hometrail, Trailpark sowie Bikepark und Bikeurlaub genutz werden. Also ein Rad für Alles ;-)



Ich habe ein Capra L gehabt mit dem ich super zurecht gekommen bin. 
Vom Reach und Radstand war das Meta "M" sogar 5mm länger.
Daher war die Entscheidung bei 1,80 klar für mich. 

Ich würde die Geo Daten mal mit deinem jetzigen Rad vergleichen. 
--> 490 Reach kamen für mich dann nicht in frage.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Mai 2021)

imba schrieb:


> Das es verspielt ist aber bei "steilen" Bergab genug Laufruhe hat. Soll für den Hometrail, Trailpark sowie Bikepark und Bikeurlaub genutz werden. Also ein Rad für Alles ;-)



Ich glaube, das Meta FR 2021 ist nicht verspielt.



[email protected] schrieb:


> COMMENCAL | SCHALTAUGE META 29.2 (commencal-store.de)
> 
> das müsste es sein. Findet man unter "Werkstatt - Ausfallende"
> 
> Ich wäre dabei!


 
Sind die 35 EUR inkl. Versand?


----------



## JanDe84 (4. Mai 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das Meta FR 2021 ist nicht verspielt.



Doch, ich empfinde es selbst in XL noch als verspielt. Es ist zwar schwer und lang, aber will an jeder Kante abziehen, will in die Kurven driften oder über Hindernisse manualen.


----------



## [email protected] (4. Mai 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das Meta FR 2021 ist nicht verspielt.
> 
> 
> 
> Sind die 35 EUR inkl. Versand?


Nein. Unter 150€ Bestellwert kommen 13€ versand hinzu.

also brauchen wir 5 Schaltaugen um einen kostenlosen Versand zu organisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nick2201 (4. Mai 2021)

Nein. Unter 150€ Bestellwert kommen 13€ versand hinzu.


2 wochen zuruck habe ich fur mehr als 200 euro in meine warenkorb.
denn kommt auf alle producten in warenkorb rabbat  die shalt auge werde van 35.-  ->  29,-
kann man probieren


----------



## [email protected] (4. Mai 2021)

nick2201 schrieb:


> Nein. Unter 150€ Bestellwert kommen 13€ versand hinzu.
> 
> 
> 2 wochen zuruck habe ich fur mehr als 200 euro in meine warenkorb.
> ...



nein, aktuell kein Rabatt. 
Ich denke das macht dann wenig sinn hier eine Massenbestellung zu fahren. Vor allem wenn BC die Ware auch anbietet.


----------



## prof.66 (4. Mai 2021)

Nein der Versand kostet nach D 13€ , deswegen habe ich es ja bei BC bestellt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Mai 2021)

Meta ist da. Steuersatz aber nicht. Haben sie vergessen zu reservieren und jetzt ist keiner mehr verfügbar. Danke. 

Außerdem habe ich bemerkt, dass ich als Dämpferbuchse 20x10 brauche, aber 20x8 habe - nochmal Danke.

Hab das Zeug jetzt nachbestellt und werde jetzt mal die Sachen dranschrauben, die ich schon da hab.

Bin trotzdem nur semiglücklich ...


----------



## prof.66 (4. Mai 2021)

Oh man da läuft aktuell auch nicht alles so wie es soll. 

Aber das mit den Dämpferbuchsen steht sogar auf der Commencal Homepage


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Mai 2021)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Aber das mit den Dämpferbuchsen steht sogar auf der Commencal Homepage



Ja, ich weiß. Aber Augenmaß scheint nicht so meins zu sein. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## JanDe84 (4. Mai 2021)

Ich hatte 20x10 bestellt und dachte ich bräuchte 20x8... War dann Glück im Unglück


----------



## gorn (4. Mai 2021)

sooo, anscheinend sind die Dinger ja jetzt alle angekommen...

... aaaaber auch bei mir läufts nicht so wie ich das gerne hätte:
schließt bei Euch die obere Schale des Steuersatzes auch so "unbündig"?  




(Außendurchmesser Schale kleiner als Steuerrohr Außendurchmesser) 

Das funktioniert - aber schaut nicht hübsch aus.


----------



## prof.66 (4. Mai 2021)

Müsste ich mal schauen, aber ich meine bei mir hat das Lager Bündig abgeschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha_89 (5. Mai 2021)

gorn schrieb:


> sooo, anscheinend sind die Dinger ja jetzt alle angekommen...
> 
> ... aaaaber auch bei mir läufts nicht so wie ich das gerne hätte:
> schließt bei Euch die obere Schale des Steuersatzes auch so "unbündig"?
> ...


Sieht bei meinem Meta AM mit dem gleichen Steuersatz genauso aus wie bei dir. Stört ja aber nicht wirklich.


----------



## Newbiee (5. Mai 2021)

So, gestern erste Ausfahrt. Die Kiste läuft. Und zwar richtig!

Uphill: Der Hammer, ich bin schwer begeistert. Das Gewicht spür ich nicht, aber der Sitzwinkel ist so angenehm, ich verstehe nicht, wieso andere Hersteller an diesem "von hinten treten" festhalten! Ich will nie wieder etwas anderes...

Downhill: Da liegt ganz klar die Stärke. Das Bike fühlt sich richtig satt an, ohne im Federweg zu ertrinken. Es gibt direktes Feedback, aber ohne unkontrollierbar zu werden (genau das wollte ich, hatte davor ein 27.5er Capra von 2018, richtiger Schluckspecht, wodurch leider auch viel Spaß verloren geht). Es ist popig, will an jeder Wurzel abgezogen werden und macht auf "Hometrails" einfach nur Spaß und ist entsprechend schnell.

Hab übrigens das L genommen, hatte beim Capra auch L, wobei das ja eher dem M vom Meta entspricht. Bin 181 Groß, das L ist für mich perfekt, hab mich direkt zu Hause gefühlt.

Habe allerdings auch vor der ersten Fahrt den Vorbau auf einen 35er gewechselt, weil ich einfach gerne langes Oberrohr, kurzer Vorbau fahre. Man muss schon aktiv überm Lenker stehen, das war ich aber auch vom Capra schon gewohnt. Wenn man das allerdings macht, wird man mit gefühlt unendlicher Kontrolle belohnt.

Wenn man die Geo-Werte vom Meta in L sieht, würde man denken, die Kiste kann nur gerade. Stimmt nicht, das Bike ist erstaunlich wendig, macht Bock das aus jeder Kurve raus zu ziehen und durch die 29er rollt man geschmeidig über große Steine und Wurzeln.

Big Love für mein Meta 

PS: Ich wiege knapp 65KG, also sehr wenig für mein Größe. Habe das Essential.
Der Dämpfer wird schon gut warm, ich werde eventuell einen RS Deluxe nachrüsten, hat auch optische Gründe (Piggy Bag). Die Gabel ist von der Performance her absolut top und muss sicher hinter keiner Lyrik verstecken.


----------



## [email protected] (5. Mai 2021)

Schöne Zusammenfassung.
Ich bin bei 1,80 zum "M" gegangen. Habe nicht allzu lange Beine und es passt genauso gut.
Es ist sogar im Reach und im Radstand jeweils 5mm länger als mein Capra 29" in L. 

Bald komme ich mal zu etwas gröberen Strecken und ich bin gespannt wie es da abgehen wird.


----------



## prof.66 (5. Mai 2021)

@Newbiee hast du das Rad so geliefert bekommen ohne etwas daran geändert zu haben ?

Mal abgesehen vom Vorbau


----------



## anderson (5. Mai 2021)

Newbiee schrieb:


> So, gestern erste Ausfahrt. Die Kiste läuft. Und zwar richtig!
> 
> Uphill: Der Hammer, ich bin schwer begeistert. Das Gewicht spür ich nicht, aber der Sitzwinkel ist so angenehm, ich verstehe nicht, wieso andere Hersteller an diesem "von hinten treten" festhalten! Ich will nie wieder etwas anderes...
> 
> ...



Deine Erfahrungen decken sich sehr genau mit den meinen.

Ich habe zwar das Gefühl, dass ich die 1 1/2 Kilo mehr zu meinem Trailbike bergauf merke, es macht sich aber nicht in den Zeiten (auf Strava) bemerkbar. Auch die steileren Anstiege über 15% lassen sich locker und auch über eine etwas längere Strecke kurbeln. Ich komme wieder einmal zu dem Ergebnis, Gewicht wird überschätzt (...wenn es uphill nicht um Zentel geht).

Zur Wendigkeit und Agilität (Thema "Bleiben die Spaßbikes auf der Strecke?") muss ich auch sagen, dass sich das Bike sehr gut auch über kleinere Wurzeln abziehen lässt. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass es in ganz engen, eher wenig steilen Trails träger ist, als mein deutlich kürzeres und steileres 27,5er Trance. Auf den Trails vor meiner Haustür habe ich ein solches Segment. Jetzt habe ich gerade noch einmal auf Strava nachgeschaut und gesehen, dass ich letzte Woche dort mit dem Meta TR eine Medaille für eine neue persönliche Bestzeit bekommen habe   . Ich hatte es gar nicht darauf angelegt... Besonders gut verhält sich das Bike aber im steilen und technischen Terrain, da fühle ich mich echt total sicher. Puristen und die 26" Fraktion würden an der Stelle vermutich kritisieren, dass sie gar nichts mehr zu tun haben. Ich würde sagen, der Spaß verschiebt sich einfach um ein paar km/h.

Das ist aber bei mir nach einem Monat alles noch unter Honeymoon einzuordnen.


----------



## Newbiee (5. Mai 2021)

prof.66 schrieb:


> @Newbiee hast du das Rad so geliefert bekommen ohne etwas daran geändert zu haben ?
> 
> Mal abgesehen vom Vorbau


Nein, Sattel und Mantel vorne hab ich direkt getauscht, beide Laufräder auf Tubless umgebaut. 
Die Griffe kommen auch noch weg, sind mir zu dünn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prof.66 (5. Mai 2021)

Ah ok alles klar, ich dachte schon Commencal verbaut einen Mix aus Gelben und Weißen Maxxis Reifen


----------



## imba (5. Mai 2021)

Ich konnte doch nicht den Finger vom Bestellen-Button lassen. Habe mir das TR in Größe L geordert. Das TR ist doch ein ganzen Stück länger als das Tyee in L. Habe auf bike-stats.de das TR/Tyee (L) und das Process (XL) verglichen.





Nun heißt es warten und vielleicht schon mal Teile für das neue Rad bestellen. 

@Newbiee das liest sich gut und die Kiste sieht richtig gut aus. Um so mehr freue ich mich auf das Rad


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Mai 2021)

Newbiee schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer wird schon gut warm, ich werde eventuell einen RS Deluxe nachrüsten, hat auch optische Gründe (Piggy Bag).


Das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Der Rahmen ist optisch so verdammt viel Fahrrad und mein Deluxe ist so verdammt wenig Dämpfer. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Mai 2021)

Aufbautechnisch bin ich jetzt so weit, dass mir noch das Kettenblatt und der PM203-Adapter fehlen.

Mir ist dabei aufgefallen, dass Commencal für mich zumindest das Thema mit der Kabelführung am Lenkerkopf extrem gut gelöst hat. Ich glaube, ich hatte noch an keinem Rad eine so saubere Verkabelung am Cockpit. Chapeau.


----------



## Newbiee (7. Mai 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Aufbautechnisch bin ich jetzt so weit, dass mir noch das Kettenblatt und der PM203-Adapter fehlen.
> 
> Mir ist dabei aufgefallen, dass Commencal für mich zumindest das Thema mit der Kabelführung am Lenkerkopf extrem gut gelöst hat. Ich glaube, ich hatte noch an keinem Rad eine so saubere Verkabelung am Cockpit. Chapeau.


Dafür ist die Kabelführung an der hinteren Bremse direkt an der Scheibe katastrophal aus meiner Sicht... Da war von Werk aus höchstens 1cm zwischen Bremsleitung und Scheibe...


----------



## gorn (7. Mai 2021)

Newbiee schrieb:


> Dafür ist die Kabelführung an der hinteren Bremse direkt an der Scheibe katastrophal aus meiner Sicht... Da war von Werk aus höchstens 1cm zwischen Bremsleitung und Scheibe...


du verbaust eine deore-bremse ohne drehbaren Anschluss am Bremskolben, oder?
wegen der Engstelle wird in anderen foren eine bremse ab LX empfohlen.

aber ich hab das heute Abend auch vor mir. mal sehen ob sich mein schlaues Gerede auszahlt 😉


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Mai 2021)

Newbiee schrieb:


> Dafür ist die Kabelführung an der hinteren Bremse direkt an der Scheibe katastrophal aus meiner Sicht... Da war von Werk aus höchstens 1cm zwischen Bremsleitung und Scheibe...



Stimmt, ich habe eine M8000 - das heißt ich kann den Anschluß drehen.


----------



## JanDe84 (7. Mai 2021)

Hab mir nochmal Gedanken zum Thema Werkzeug am oder im Meta gemacht. Beim ersten Raaw Madonna gab es diese Tasche, die man im Oberrohr einschieben konnte und welche per Magnet in Position gehalten wurde. 
Das Oberrohr am Meta ist ja auch hohl und hinten offen - daher werde ich mir ein kleines, flaches Täschchen nähen, darin Reifenheber, Kettenschloss etc. verstauen und mal ausprobieren, ob das ganze auch ohne Magnet hält.


----------



## [email protected] (7. Mai 2021)

JanDe84 schrieb:


> Hab mir nochmal Gedanken zum Thema Werkzeug am oder im Meta gemacht. Beim ersten Raaw Madonna gab es diese Tasche, die man im Oberrohr einschieben konnte und welche per Magnet in Position gehalten wurde.
> Das Oberrohr am Meta ist ja auch hohl und hinten offen - daher werde ich mir ein kleines, flaches Täschchen nähen, darin Reifenheber, Kettenschloss etc. verstauen und mal ausprobieren, ob das ganze auch ohne Magnet hält.Anhang anzeigen 1266866


Gute Idee! aber check mal wie weit der Dämpfer da rein geht, wenn er voll komprimiert ist. 
Mit einem Luftdämpfer geht das ja schnell ;-)


----------



## imba (7. Mai 2021)

Fahrt ihr eigentlich mit Kettenführung oder bleibt die Kette schön da wo sie ist? Bashguard kommt auf jeden Fall dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanDe84 (7. Mai 2021)

Hab die von 77designz montiert. Bin zwar auch kurz ohne klar gekommen, aber da geh ich lieber auf Nummer sicher.
@[email protected] überm Dämpfer könnte auch gehen, aber ich wollte das ganze schon komplett ins Oberrohr schieben.


----------



## Newbiee (7. Mai 2021)

gorn schrieb:


> du verbaust eine deore-bremse ohne drehbaren Anschluss am Bremskolben, oder?
> wegen der Engstelle wird in anderen foren eine bremse ab LX empfohlen.
> 
> aber ich hab das heute Abend auch vor mir. mal sehen ob sich mein schlaues Gerede auszahlt 😉


Ich hab die SLX von Werk aus verbaut. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das drehen etwas an der Tatsache ändert, dass das alles da in dem Eck ne knappe Kiste ist. Bin gespannt, bitte gerne Bilder zeigen, wie ihr das gelöst habt


----------



## prof.66 (7. Mai 2021)

Ich hab ne Saint und man kann den Anschluss auch drehen, ändert aber trotzdem nichts an der Tatsache das die Leitung recht eng an der Scheibe vorbeigeht.

Ich fahr ohne Kefü und hatte noch keine abwürfe, werde aber auch noch eine verbauen. Wie schon gesagt sicher ist sicher.


----------



## derAndre (8. Mai 2021)

Ich hab ja das Race und ich kann Euch sagen das Bike zu schultern und damit den Berg rauf zu klettern ist ne echte Herrausforderung! Da macht sich das Übergewicht deutlich bemerkbar. Auch auf langen Touren mit vielen Kilometern und viel Auf und Ab. Da tut das Gewicht mit der Zeit richtig weh. Aber da ich beides eher selten mache, ist das nicht schlimm. Wenn man sich auf den Rücken legt und das Bike über sich trägt als ob man fährt um Bewegungsabläufe für Tricks in der Luft zu üben, ist das Gewicht auch ordentlich hinderlich.

Das Gerappel im Rahmen von den Leitungen dagegen nervt mich schon ganz schön. Das muss ich noch irgendwie in den Griff bekommen. Die Luftpolsterfolie hat es nicht gebracht. Mal sehen was ich mit Moosgummi ausrichten kann. Leider ist die Öffnung eng und man kommt schlecht da unten drann.

Fahren und fliegen tut das Bike aber nach wie vor unsfassbar gut. Es verleiht mir eine Selbstsicherheit, wie kein Bike zuvor. Hab jetzt die ersten Sprünge gemacht, die ich vorher nur mit dem Demo gesprungen bin/wäre.





Auf 90 Grad komme ich nicht aber der Anfang ist gemacht.



Die Fotos sind aus Video. Daher die miese Quali.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Mai 2021)

First Picture - noch nicht ganz fertig, aber steht zumindest mal auf den Rädern.


----------



## Fluhbike (8. Mai 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> First Picture - noch nicht ganz fertig, aber steht zumindest mal auf den Rädern.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1267647


Wieso den so eine oltimer stütze?🤣


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Mai 2021)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> Wieso den so eine oltimer stütze?🤣


Investitionsschutz.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Mai 2021)

prof.66 schrieb:


> @Newbiee sehr gut freut mich das es Commencal so geregelt hat.
> 
> 
> 
> Also ich kann dir sagen das eine mit 140cm nicht passt, ich hatte auch ne neue gebraucht aber wirklich messen kann man die nicht. Aber so um die 150-155cm wirst du brauchen.


Falls es jemandem hilft: L-Rahmen 1700mm Bremsleitung verbaut, ohne zu kürzen. 😳


----------



## Michl_85 (10. Mai 2021)

Ein freundliches "Gude" aus Darmstadt,

Habe mir im Januar ein Meta TR aufgebaut und hätte ich da schon gewusst, dass es dieses Forum gibt, hätte ich mir sicher ein paar Grübelfalten sparen können. Am Ende hat aber alles geklappt und ich bin super happy mit dem Bike.

Aber eine offene Frage habe ich doch noch: Habe das SRAM Pressfit-Lager verbaut und bei mir ging diese Plastik-Buchse zwischen den beiden Lagerschalen auf Grund eines Absatzes im Lagergehäuse nicht rein. Habe die Buchse dann weg gelassen. Hattet ihr ein ähnlichen Problem und hat die Buchse eine Funktion?

Beste Grüße,
Michl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michl_85 (10. Mai 2021)

darf ich vorstellen.....


----------



## MrDrBasket (10. Mai 2021)

Michl_85 schrieb:


> Ein freundliches "Gude" aus Darmstadt,
> 
> Habe mir im Januar ein Meta TR aufgebaut und hätte ich da schon gewusst, dass es dieses Forum gibt, hätte ich mir sicher ein paar Grübelfalten sparen können. Am Ende hat aber alles geklappt und ich bin super happy mit dem Bike.
> 
> ...


Hatte ich bei meinem AM auch und bisher keine Probleme. Andere Hersteller haben erst gar keine Hülse, aber ggf. einen breiteres Hemd. Mache ich mir erst Gedanken drum wenn von da ein knarzen kommt. Und wenn der Tag kommt, geht es ohne Hülse leichter raus


----------



## supamaier (11. Mai 2021)

Ich bekomm die Sram Hülse auch nicht ins Tretlagergehäuse..kA was sich Commencal dabei gedacht hat.
Werd ich wohl auch weglassen müssen


----------



## JDEM (11. Mai 2021)

Mein Rotor Lager hat auch keine.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Mai 2021)

Bin jetzt heute auch die erste Runde mit dem Meta TR29 gefahren, 35km 1200 hm.

Das Rad ging gefühlt besser den Berg hoch wie das HT mit 26 das ich zuvor gefahren bin. Das HT war 2,5 Kilo leichter wie das Meta. Strava hat mir für die Anstiege 3x PR und 1x die 2 angezeigt. Im Nachhinein dahingehend interessant, da ich skeptisch war, ob aus physikalischem Gesichtspunkt (Gewicht --> Höhe) eigentlich für eine schlechtere Zeit hätte sprechen müssen. Hat von euch jemand dafür eine Erklärung?

Bergab bin ich es langsam angegangen. Allerdings hatte ich ein sehr sicheres Gefühl auf dem Rad. Sperrig hat es sich nicht angefühlt. Woran ich mich allerdings wieder gewöhnen muss, nachdem ich jetzt ein Jahr Hardtail gefahren bin, ist dass ich beim Umsetzen wieder dynamischer das Rad hinten hoch ziehen muss. Von der Zeit her habe ich auf meinem Referenz-Trail (4,6km - 560tm)  anstatt 11:39 bei meiner Bestzeit 12:59 gebraucht. Wobei ich den PR mit einem 170/185-Rad mit 26 gefahren bin.

Alles in allem muss ich sagen, dass das Fahren mit dem Rad Spaß gemacht hat.


----------



## MrDrBasket (13. Mai 2021)

> Im Nachhinein dahingehend interessant, da ich skeptisch war, ob aus physikalischem Gesichtspunkt (Gewicht --> Höhe) eigentlich für eine schlechtere Zeit hätte sprechen müssen. Hat von euch jemand dafür eine Erklärung?


Du brauchst immer die gleiche Menge Energie um eine fixe Strecke/Runde zurück zu legen, denn E=m x g x h = F x s = P x t. Jetzt ergänzt man den Faktor "n" als Wirkungsgrad, E=P x t x n ,für das Gesamtsystem (Fahrrad, Untergrund etc.). Wenn jetzt der Wirkungsgrad, des schweren Rads, dazu führt, dass das der Energieoutput dort größer ist als beim leichten bist du nach obigen Formeln entweder schneller oder hast bei gleicher Zeit weniger Kraft benötigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Mai 2021)

MrDrBasket schrieb:


> Du brauchst immer die gleiche Menge Energie um eine fixe Strecke/Runde zurück zu legen, denn E=m x g x h = F x s = P x t. Jetzt ergänzt man den Faktor "n" als Wirkungsgrad, E=P x t x n ,für das Gesamtsystem (Fahrrad, Untergrund etc.). Wenn jetzt der Wirkungsgrad, des schweren Rads, dazu führt, dass das der Energieoutput dort größer ist als beim leichten bist du nach obigen Formeln entweder schneller oder hast bei gleicher Zeit weniger Kraft benötigt.


Dass das so viel ausmachen soll, kann ich fast nicht glauben.


----------



## MrDrBasket (13. Mai 2021)

Du musst halt bedenken, dass 2.5 kg prozentual nicht viel sein müssen, z.B. 100 kg-->102,5 kg sind das 2.5% (die Zahlen sind nur zum rechnen da). Wenn du aber im System aufeinmal 5% mehr Wirkungsgrad hast bleibt ein Vorteil von 2,5% und das sind 90s/h Zeitersparnis die wahrscheinlich nur auf Tretabschnitte fallen und zack bist du den Berg 1.5 min schneller hochgefahren.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Mai 2021)

MrDrBasket schrieb:


> Du musst halt bedenken, dass 2.5 kg prozentual nicht viel sein müssen, z.B. 100 kg-->102,5 kg sind das 2.5% (die Zahlen sind nur zum rechnen da). Wenn du aber im System aufeinmal 5% mehr Wirkungsgrad hast bleibt ein Vorteil von 2,5% und das sind 90s/h Zeitersparnis die wahrscheinlich nur auf Tretabschnitte fallen und zack bist du den Berg 1.5 min schneller hochgefahren.


Mathematisch sicher richtig, aber dass der Wirkungsgrad nur dadurch das der Sattel weiter vorne ist wie bei meinem alten Rad?


----------



## MrDrBasket (13. Mai 2021)

Macht doch Sinn. Das System auf das du dich beziehen musst ist immer DIRK SAYS+Rad. Durch die andere Geometrie kannst du besser die Kraft entwickeln. Ist nicht viel anders als bei Kniebeugen o.Ä. minimale Änderung in der Position und du kannst mehr oder weniger Kraft entwickeln. Für mich absolut schlüssig.
Kleine Anpassungen können einen riesigen Effekt haben, siehe Profisportler.
Verstehe deine Skepsis gerade nicht, freu dich einfach drüber


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Mai 2021)

MrDrBasket schrieb:


> Macht doch Sinn. Das System auf das du dich beziehen musst ist immer DIRK SAYS+Rad. Durch die andere Geometrie kannst du besser die Kraft entwickeln. Ist nicht viel anders als bei Kniebeugen o.Ä. minimale Änderung in der Position und du kannst mehr oder weniger Kraft entwickeln. Für mich absolut schlüssig.
> Kleine Anpassungen können einen riesigen Effekt haben, siehe Profisportler.
> Verstehe deine Skepsis gerade nicht, freu dich einfach drüber


Mach ich ja. Aber bin trotzdem total überrascht, dass der Unterschied so deutlich spürbar ist. Hab immer gedacht, das wäre Einbindung bzw. Euphorie von Besitzern eines neuen Rads. Der AlpenX kann kommen - die restlichen Rahmenbedingungen formen sich auch gerade.


----------



## JDEM (13. Mai 2021)

Wollte das Meta heute mal woanders ausprobieren, hab aber nur eine Abfahrt geschafft. Was fahrt ihr so für Pedale? 

Ansonsten macht das Teil echt Spaß und geht auch mit 16,5 Kilo gut den Berg hoch.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Mai 2021)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr so für Pedale?



Reverse Escape Pro.


----------



## Fluhbike (13. Mai 2021)

Vaults


----------



## Free_Rider94 (13. Mai 2021)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Wollte das Meta heute mal woanders ausprobieren, hab aber nur eine Abfahrt geschafft. Was fahrt ihr so für Pedale?
> 
> Ansonsten macht das Teil echt Spaß und geht auch mit 16,5 Kilo gut den Berg hoch.


Ich fahre seit Jahren höchst zufrieden die DMR Vault.
Bisher abgesehen von ca. Jährlichen Wechsel der Gleitlager/Lager nur ein paar Pins verloren durch Feindkontakt und daher optisch auch alles andere als frisch.


----------



## Fluhbike (13. Mai 2021)

Man kann ersatzpins kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prof.66 (13. Mai 2021)

Fahre schon die dritte Saison die Reverse Black One, sind recht leicht und haben Ordentlich Grip.

Allerdings musste ich auch Regelmäßig die Pins wechseln, da die Originalen sehr Weich sind und dementsprechend auch schnell Abbrechen.

Aber die Vaults bin ich auch schon an diversen Rädern gefahren und ich finde sie sind abgesehen vom Gewicht (wenn es drauf ankommt) einer der bestens Pedale am Markt.


----------



## JanDe84 (14. Mai 2021)

Vaults hatte ich schonmal, da hat mich das immer wiederkehrende Spiel gestört. Ich schau mir mal die Reverse an -Danke!


----------



## derAndre (15. Mai 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mach ich ja. Aber bin trotzdem total überrascht, dass der Unterschied so deutlich spürbar ist. Hab immer gedacht, das wäre Einbindung bzw. Euphorie von Besitzern eines neuen Rads. Der AlpenX kann kommen - die restlichen Rahmenbedingungen formen sich auch gerade.


Ich kann Dir sagen das ich beim reinen Rauf und Runterfahren deutlich mit dem TR wesentlich langsamer ermüde als vorher mit dem mindesten 1,5 Kilo leichteren Enduro. Donnerstag hab ich meine erste Tour mir 1250 hm, seit einer ganzen Weile gemacht. Normalerweise ist so bei 900hm meistens Schluss gewesen. Da waren die Accus leer. Ich gebe zu auch Donnerstag musste ich ein paar Rampen schieben aber alles in allem kann ich Deinen Eindruck bestätigen.

1500 hm am Stück in den Alpen kann ich mir aber noch nicht vorstellen.

Damit es nicht zuuu Textlastig wird: Commencal im Eichenwald mit Blumenwiese:





Ich fahre die Vault und mehrere Superstar Components Nano Evo. Die sind günstig, ziemlich groß und sehr gut haltbar (bei entsprechendem Service einmal im Jahr).


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Mai 2021)

derAndre schrieb:


> 1500 hm am Stück in den Alpen kann ich mir aber noch nicht vorstellen.



Das genau ist mein Ziel mit dem Rad - über die Alpen.  

Mein Meta ist aber auch wesentlich "höhenmeterfreundlicher" aufgebaut wie deins.






BTW. Hat jemand von euch eine Empfehlung für eine leicht/vernünftige Kurbel-Kettenblatt-Kombi mit 24mm-Achse? Momentan denke ich an SLX 7120 mit Garbaruk 30t, bin aber für Empfehlungen und Erfahrungen offen.


----------



## [email protected] (16. Mai 2021)

Sooo…gestern war ich mit meinem Meta unterwegs.
Fahrrad ist echt gut, aber der Dämpfer (Superdeluxe Coil) wird dem Rad nicht gerecht.
Da stimmt was nicht. Ich schätze der is in der Druckstufe und Zugstufe überdämpft.
Anfang Juni ist der Dämpfer bei M-Suspension.
mich hoffe dann kommt der Hinterbau an mein Capra mit Push Dämpfer ran.
Der Hinterbau fängt erst bei 20-30 km/h im groben gescheit zu schlucken … und das kostet schon ordentlich Überwindung - immer so schnell für grip zu fahren 😉

sobald man nicht mehr so aktiv Druck aufs Rad ausübt, wird’s holprig - das Rad liegt nicht mehr so satt auf.

aber war ja die erste richtige Ausfahrt - da geht mehr 😉


----------



## Newbiee (16. Mai 2021)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau fängt erst bei 20-30 km/h im groben gescheit zu schlucken … und das kostet schon ordentlich Überwindung - immer so schnell für grip zu fahren 😉
> 
> sobald man nicht mehr so aktiv Druck aufs Rad ausübt, wird’s holprig - das Rad liegt nicht mehr so satt auf.
> 
> aber war ja die erste richtige Ausfahrt - da geht mehr 😉


Witzig, jetzt wo du es schreibst, witd mir auch klar, dass es an der Geschwindigkeit liegt. Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass der Hinterbau irgendwie stempelt, aber eben nicht immer. Dachte es liegt am schrottigen Fox Dämpfer, aber tatsächlich war ich heut in Leogang und bei hohen Geschwindigkeit hatte ich kein Problem! Natürlich wird der Dämpfer sehr heiß und verliert dadurch Performance, aber was du beschreibst hab ich 1:1 auch so empfunden. 

Übrigens an alle mit Rahmen in der Farbe Mint, lieber zu viel als zu wenig abkleben. Der Lack ist verdammt dünn und platzt beim ersten Steinchen ab... Ich hab aktuell nichts abgeklebt, weil ich eh einen neuen Rahmen bekomme. Der wird dann allerdings so gut es geht abgeklebt, das Rad sieht nach ein paar schlammigeren Fahrten schon gut benutzt aus...


----------



## prof.66 (16. Mai 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> BTW. Hat jemand von euch eine Empfehlung für eine leicht/vernünftige Kurbel-Kettenblatt-Kombi mit 24mm-Achse? Momentan denke ich an SLX 7120 mit Garbaruk 30t, bin aber für Empfehlungen und Erfahrungen offen.



Kommt drauf an was man ausgeben will, XTR mit 30T KB ist leichter kostet aber auch das dreifache.



Newbiee schrieb:


> Übrigens an alle mit Rahmen in der Farbe Mint, lieber zu viel als zu wenig abkleben. Der Lack ist verdammt dünn und platzt beim ersten Steinchen ab... Ich hab aktuell nichts abgeklebt, weil ich eh einen neuen Rahmen bekomme. Der wird dann allerdings so gut es geht abgeklebt, das Rad sieht nach ein paar schlammigeren Fahrten schon gut benutzt aus...



... ist nicht nur bei der Farbe Mint so, ich hab es in GunMetall und nach der ersten Ausfahrt habe ich mir direkt einen Satz Folie bestellt und es komplett abgeklebt.

Am Freitag war ich mit zwei Kumpels im Pfälzerwald, dort konnte ich das Meta auch das erstemal etwas mehr "fordern". Sind auch zweimal ordentlich gewaschen worden.

Vorher



Nacher


----------



## Free_Rider94 (16. Mai 2021)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was man ausgeben will, XTR mit 30T KB ist leichter kostet aber auch das dreifache.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welche Rahmengröße, Körpergröße und Hub der Stütze ist das? Sieht nach viel aus!


----------



## prof.66 (16. Mai 2021)

Rahmen ist Größe L, Körpergröße ist 1,86cm, SL ca. 91cm, Hub 210mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (17. Mai 2021)

Newbiee schrieb:


> Witzig, jetzt wo du es schreibst, witd mir auch klar, dass es an der Geschwindigkeit liegt. Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass der Hinterbau irgendwie stempelt, aber eben nicht immer. Dachte es liegt am schrottigen Fox Dämpfer, aber tatsächlich war ich heut in Leogang und bei hohen Geschwindigkeit hatte ich kein Problem! Natürlich wird der Dämpfer sehr heiß und verliert dadurch Performance, aber was du beschreibst hab ich 1:1 auch so empfunden.
> 
> Übrigens an alle mit Rahmen in der Farbe Mint, lieber zu viel als zu wenig abkleben. Der Lack ist verdammt dünn und platzt beim ersten Steinchen ab... Ich hab aktuell nichts abgeklebt, weil ich eh einen neuen Rahmen bekomme. Der wird dann allerdings so gut es geht abgeklebt, das Rad sieht nach ein paar schlammigeren Fahrten schon gut benutzt aus...



Ich habe jetzt nochmal mit Mario von M-Suspensiontech aufgenommen. Bin gespannt ob wir da was hinbekommen um das hölzerne Verhalten zu dezimieren. Gerne kann der Dämpfer für mich viel weicher am Anfang sein - zum Treten hat man ja noch den Climbswitch. 

Wie lief das Biest in Leogang?


----------



## Newbiee (17. Mai 2021)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wie lief das Biest in Leogang?


Besser als erwartet  Das AM wäre wahrscheinlich die besser Wahl, aber das TR steckt das locker weg und wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, die meisten Bikeparks bestehen doch eh nur noch aus Jumpline´s und da ist Federweg nur Sicherheitsreserve, wenn man mal einen Sprung verhaut. 

Wir sind nicht nur die Klassiker gefahren, sondern auch BongoBongo, Schwarzleo und Forsthof. Hat vor allem auf den Trails mehr Spaß gemacht als mein Capra. Und 29er rollen einfach, ich konnts früher auch nicht glauben, der Unterschied ist krass. Was mich noch immer am meisten fasziniert ist die Tatsache, dass das TR in L so spielerisch um die engsten Kurven geht.

Hab mir gestern die Gravity Card geholt, das Rad wird dieses Jahr also ordentlich geprügelt. Mal schauen, wie es sich auf Dauer schlägt. Ich hab eigentlich keine Bedenken.


----------



## derAndre (18. Mai 2021)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Sooo…gestern war ich mit meinem Meta unterwegs.
> Fahrrad ist echt gut, aber der Dämpfer (Superdeluxe Coil) wird dem Rad nicht gerecht.
> Da stimmt was nicht. Ich schätze der is in der Druckstufe und Zugstufe überdämpft.
> Anfang Juni ist der Dämpfer bei M-Suspension.
> ...


Tatsächlich finde ich genau das irgendwie geil. Das Bike gibt Dir viel Feedback wenn man stoplert und technisch fährt und wenn es zur Sache geht schluckt es weg, was weg soll. Ich mag genau das an einem Trailbike. Dadurch geht es richtig schön vorwärts bei Zwischensprints reagiert super agil auf Flowtrails. Ich gebe zu bisweilen holperts ordentlich im Karton aber damit kann ich arbeiten. Ich wollte ja bewusst weg von dem Enduro Sänften mäßigen.

Bin aber mal gespannt, was Du schreibst, wenn es vom Tuning zurück ist.


----------



## prof.66 (19. Mai 2021)

So ich bin jetzt quasi im "Endstadium" angelangt  , heute habe ich die Fox36 gegen eine DVO Diamond D1 getauscht. Mal sehen wie die sich so fährt.

Ansonsten bleibt das Rad jetzt so wie es ist und nun wird hoffentlich viel gefahren. Endgewicht sind jetzt ziemlich genau 15,7kg so wie es da steht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Mai 2021)

Ich habe nochmal die Frage zum Thema Kurbel.

Aktuell fahre ich eine alte Hone 175 Kurbel mit einem billigen 30t Alu-Kettenblatt. Auf den beiden größten Ritzeln mahlt die Kette spürbar bis heftig. Da das Kettenblatt nicht für 12fach gedacht ist, die Kette jedoch drauf passt, dacht ich, das kann ich fahren. Ist wohl doch nicht so.

Jetzt wollte ich zu meiner Absicherung wissen bzw. die Bestätigung, ob jemand von den Shimano-Fahrern mit  der 6120-7120-8120 -Kurbel die von Shimano für Boost vorgegeben ist, diese Problem überhaupt nicht hat. Denn ich werde mir jetzt wohl doch eine 7120-Kurbel erst mal mit einem dazugehörigen Kettenblatt kaufen. Ich will mit einem Shimano-reinen Antrieb beginnen und dann ggf. später auf ein leichtes Tuning-Kettenblatt wechseln.

Danke für eure Erfahrungen mit euren Shimano-Konfigurationen.


----------



## prof.66 (24. Mai 2021)

Also ich habe mit meiner Shimano Kurbel keine Probleme. Ist zwar ne XTR der aktuellen Serie aber das sollte ja keinen unterschied machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanDe84 (24. Mai 2021)

Das mahlen hat man auch mit nem verschlissenen Kettenblatt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Mai 2021)

JanDe84 schrieb:


> Das mahlen hat man auch mit nem verschlissenen Kettenblatt.



Ja, aber mein Kettenblatt ist neu. Ich denke, es liegt eher daran, dass das Kettenblatt nicht für 12fach Ketten geeignet ist.


----------



## prof.66 (24. Mai 2021)

Welches KB hast du den montiert ? ggf passt auch die Kettenlinie einfach nicht und der Schräglauf ist zu Stark !?


----------



## MrDrBasket (24. Mai 2021)

Warum sollten bestimmte Kettenblätter nicht für 12-fach Ketten geeignet sein? Vorne sind doch nur die Innenmaße von Bedeutung.
https://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/fahrrad_ketten.htm


----------



## prof.66 (24. Mai 2021)

JA das stimmt wohl, deswegen denke ich das es eher an der Kettenlinie liegt. Da die Hone Kurbel in Verbindung mit dem Montierten KB nicht für Boost geeignet ist.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Mai 2021)

Das hier. Hat sowohl bei einer Combi 157erHinterbau/83erTretlager als auch 135erHinterbau/68erTretlager mit 10fach gut funktioniert. 



			https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07L9MQVJQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_i_DAPT4RRQ8A42G4ZT5AT3?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
		


Jetzt mit dem Meta nicht mehr.


----------



## prof.66 (25. Mai 2021)

Naja 135 sind eben keine 148  , aber wenn du auf ne Aktuelle Shimano Kurbel wechselst solltest du keine Probleme mehr haben.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Mai 2021)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Naja 135 sind eben keine 148  , aber wenn du auf ne Aktuelle Shimano Kurbel wechselst solltest du keine Probleme mehr haben.



Ich werde berichten. 👍🏻


----------



## anderson (27. Mai 2021)

Ich fahre an der FC-M 7120 ein SM-CRM75 ohne Probleme.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Mai 2021)

anderson schrieb:


> Ich fahre an der FC-M 7120 ein SM-CRM75 ohne Probleme.


Die m7120 habe ich mir jetzt auch bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Mai 2021)

Hi,
ich habe beim META TR auch mal auf pre-order geklickt.
Damit das warten nicht so lang wird puzzele ich schon mal an der Ausstattung und habe Fragen.
Plan ist: YARI mit MST, RS SUPER DELUXE (Huberbuchsen oder Nadellager), Shigura, Antrieb XT, LRS DT 1700-30,
Alles nach Verfügbarkeit und Geduld...toll!

Sattelklemme 38,5mm - richtig?
Wer ausser HOPE liefert sowas?

Welche Buchsenbreite brauche ich?

Danke schonmal


----------



## JanDe84 (27. Mai 2021)

Hope Klemme ist Schrott! Zu kurze Schraube, musste meine schon ersetzen, weil das Gewinde nicht mehr griff.

Buchse ist 20x10mm, brauchst nur eine.
Die RS Dämpfer hab ich als überdampft In der Zugstufe empfunden und würde eher was anderes nehmen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Mai 2021)

Dämpfertune bei Rockshox ist LLC - ich habe den noch nirgends zu Kaufen gesehen, außer bei Commencal. Ich habe deshalb meinen Deluxe zu Helmchentune geschickt. Mit Stefan habe ich in der Vergangenheit schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht - kostet halt nochmal extra, zuzüglich zum Kaufpreis des Dämpfers. Ggf. kann Dir ein Tuner Dir einen LLC-Dämpfer anbeiten.


----------



## JanDe84 (28. Mai 2021)

Bei mir gab es nen Upgrade am Meta...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Mai 2021)

anderson schrieb:


> Ich fahre an der FC-M 7120 ein SM-CRM75 ohne Probleme.



Ich habe menie 7120 nun auch montiert. Zwei 3mm-Spacer auf jede Seite drauf. Die Kettenlinie ist auf dem großen Ritzel aber immer noch ziemlich schräg. Die Kette läuft aber viel ruhiger wie auf dem alten NW-Kettenblatt. Allerdings sind die Stahlzähne des Shimano-KBs weniger kantig und anderst geformt.

Mal schauen wie es sich anfühlt, wenn ich am ersten Berg Last drauf gebe.


----------



## Newbiee (31. Mai 2021)

Kleines Update bzgl. Gabel/Dämpfer (Fox Peformance) - Fahre die Gabel jetzt mit 5 Spacern in der Luftkammer (2 sind von Haus aus drin), ca. 25% SAG, im Dämpfer ist mittlerweile der dickste Original-Spacer von Fox (statt 0,6 jetzt 0,9 oder sogar 0,95, bin mir nicht mehr sicher). SAG auch irgendwo zwischen 20 und 30%. 
Fährt sich um Welten besser! Ich wiege Fahrfertig ca. 70Kg. Sobald Material verfügbar ist, wird aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem auf RS umgerüstet... Eventuell wird dann auch eine 160er statt 150er Gabel verbaut


----------



## [email protected] (31. Mai 2021)

Ich war heute eine weitere Runde mal wieder unterwegs und ich habe diese Klacken am Heck (?) gehabt beim überfahren von kleinen Wurzeln in langsamer Geschwindigkeit im Sitzen.

Hat einer von euch das schon gehabt und lokalisieren können? Ich hatte erst meine OneUp Tools und Fidlock im Verdacht - aber das war es nicht?


----------



## JanDe84 (31. Mai 2021)

Ich hatte schon eine lose Steckachse, Leitung i. Rahmen die geklappert hat, Fidlock Flasche, Beläge mit Spiel usw.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Juni 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Die m7120 habe ich mir jetzt auch bestellt.


Guter Hinweis, dann ist eine 55mm Kettenlinie die richtige?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Juni 2021)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Guter Hinweis, dann ist eine 55mm Kettenlinie die richtige?


Laut den specs auf der Commencal Seite ja.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Juni 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie es sich anfühlt, wenn ich am ersten Berg Last drauf gebe.



Gestern bin ich länger bergauf gefahren und es hat wesentlich besser funktioniert wie mit dem Billigkettenblatt. Ich habe vorher noch das Kettenschloss in der richtigen Richtung montiert und unter Last war alles gut. Ohne Last ist die Kette unten beim Verlassen des Kettenblattes minimal hängen geblieben, wenn ich sehr schräg geschaltet hatte. Aber das ist wohl Jammern auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Juni 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Dämpfertune bei Rockshox ist LLC - ich habe den noch nirgends zu Kaufen gesehen, außer bei Commencal. Ich habe deshalb meinen Deluxe zu Helmchentune geschickt. Mit Stefan habe ich in der Vergangenheit schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht - kostet halt nochmal extra, zuzüglich zum Kaufpreis des Dämpfers. Ggf. kann Dir ein Tuner Dir einen LLC-Dämpfer anbeiten.


Ich will nicht der Neue Besserwisser sein.
Heute kam mein Super Deluxe Select+ mit Tune LL.
Santa verwendet den Tune wohl im Heckler und BIKE24 hat einen Restposten der Dämpfer für 279 Euro

Ich probiere den und wenn nicht geht er eben auch zum Tuner


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Juni 2021)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich will nicht der Neue Besserwisser sein.


----------



## benni181 (10. Juni 2021)

Hallo Leute ich bräuchte mal euren Rat. Umd zwar ich fahre aktuell ein neues canyon spectral 29 hab mich aber irgendwie in ein commencal meta tr sx verguckt ich bin aktuell ein bisschen auf den bikepark Geschmack gekommen jetzt frag ich mich ist es evtl sinnvoller ein commencal zu kaufen weil die Rahmen stabiler sind als ein canyon Rahmen der aus carbon ist im Falle eines sturzes meine ich. Und ist das tr evtl auch mehr bikepark tauglicher als das spectral? Was würdet ihr machen das canyon geht halt berghoch ab wie lutzi.


----------



## Fluhbike (10. Juni 2021)

Minimaler Unterschied, objektiv lässt sich der wechsel wohl nicht begründen, aber ist ja ein hobby also gönn dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moust (10. Juni 2021)

also ich fahr das Meta Tr Sx und das Ding ist so robust da kann das Spectral kaum mithalten. Bikepark und fette Jumps steckt das Meta easy weg - hat auch eine Bikepark Freigabe.


----------



## benni181 (10. Juni 2021)

Viele schreiben das der coil net so funktioniert in dem rad stimmt das?


----------



## benni181 (10. Juni 2021)

moust schrieb:


> also ich fahr das Meta Tr Sx und das Ding ist so robust da kann das Spectral kaum mithalten. Bikepark und fette Jumps steckt das Meta easy weg - hat auch eine Bikepark Freigabe.


Der coil ist angeblich net so sensibel usw stimmt das?


----------



## moust (10. Juni 2021)

benni181 schrieb:


> Der coil ist angeblich net so sensibel usw stimmt das?


je schneller man ist umso besser funktioniert er. Seit ich aber den Mullet Link fahre ist der Hinterbau merklich sensibler. Andererseits fahr ich auch eine recht harte Feder(450er) für meine 70kg.


----------



## benni181 (10. Juni 2021)

moust schrieb:


> je schneller man ist umso besser funktioniert er. Seit ich aber den Mullet Link fahre ist der Hinterbau merklich sensibler. Andererseits fahr ich auch eine recht harte Feder(450er) für meine 70kg.


Was ist mullet link


----------



## benni181 (13. Juni 2021)

So ab morgen habe ich auch endlich ein commencal meta tr sx bin es heute probegefahren was für ein schönes rad der Wahnsinn meine Tochter bekommt morgen auch ihr ramones 20 Zoll rad dann kann endlich los gehen.


----------



## anderson (14. Juni 2021)

Moment mal, das ist hier aber der 21er Faden...  

Viel Spaß mit den neuen Bikes


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2021)

Sooo ... ich habe meinen Superdeluxe Coil Ultimate von Mario (M-Suspensiontech) wieder. 
Leider gibt's erst morgen oder übermorgen ein Fahrtest - mein Parkplatz Rolltest ist aber vielversprechend.

Der Dämpfer fühlt sich endlich nicht mehr an wie ein Stück Holz im Hinterbau. 
Im offenen Modus spricht er viel sanfter an und das hölzerne harte Anschlagen am Anfang ist nun weg. 
Im geschlossenen Modus spricht er mehr an als zuvor, aber das stört mich nicht, da ich die Plattform zum sprinten / wiegetritt eh kaum genutzt habe. 

Alles weitere kommt noch.


----------



## Newbiee (21. Juni 2021)

Newbiee schrieb:


> Kleines Update bzgl. Gabel/Dämpfer (Fox Peformance) - Fahre die Gabel jetzt mit 5 Spacern in der Luftkammer (2 sind von Haus aus drin), ca. 25% SAG, im Dämpfer ist mittlerweile der dickste Original-Spacer von Fox (statt 0,6 jetzt 0,9 oder sogar 0,95, bin mir nicht mehr sicher). SAG auch irgendwo zwischen 20 und 30%.
> Fährt sich um Welten besser! Ich wiege Fahrfertig ca. 70Kg. Sobald Material verfügbar ist, wird aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem auf RS umgerüstet... Eventuell wird dann auch eine 160er statt 150er Gabel verbaut


Wieder mal ein Update von meiner Seite (Achtung - Hier wird jetzt abgekotzt): 

Habe jetzt schon ein paar Lift-Tage (Bikepark kann man bei Kitzbühel und Reschen ja nicht wirklich sagen, es war aber auch Schladming und Leogang dabei) und muss leider sagen, dass ich von den Anbauteilen enttäuscht bin. 
Die Laufräder fallen quasi auseinander, nach jeder Abfahrt kann man Speichen nachziehen. Das Hinterrad hat schon 2 große Dellen, was bei einem Gewicht von unter 70 Kilo und über 1,7 Bar Druck im Reifen ein Armutszeugnis ist.
Das "Klackgeräusch" der Bremsbelege der SLX nervt mich mittlerweile auch extrem. Immer wenn das Hinterrad blockiert hört es sich an, als würde irgendwas abbrechen.  
Die SLX Schaltung lässt sich nach einem kleinen Schlag in Kitzbühel nicht mehr so einstellen, dass auf den mittleren Gängen das Springen zwischen den Gängen unterbunden wird. Da bin ich von meiner 11 Fach XT 3 Jahre ohne Justierung gewöhnt, die hat alles mitgemacht.

Insgesamt hab ich einfach das Gefühlt die Kiste zerfällt jetzt schon. Klar, der Rahmen selbst hat nichts (außer diverse Stellen ohne Lack, der platzt gefühlt beim Anschauen schon ab) aber selbst da stört mich das seltsame Verhalten beim Einfedern mit gezogenere Hinterradbremse mittlerweile mehr als auf den vergleichsweise "einfachen" Hometrails. Das Verhalten merkt man erst auf sehr steilen, verblockten Trails wenn man öfter mal ordentlich verzögern muss und der Untergrund nicht eben ist. 
Nach einer Abfahrt könnte man auf dem Dämpfer Spiegeleier braten, weil der so unglaublich heiß wird und dadurch gefühlt auch einfach blockt.

Fazit: 
Der LRS sowie die Fox-Teile sind leider Schrott, das Hinterbaukonzept immernoch nicht meins. 
Für ein 140er Trailbike hat es Nehmer-Qualitäten, allerdings muss ich wirklich sagen, ich habe das erste Mal das Gefühl, dass das Bike der limitierende Faktor ist und nicht umgekehrt. Und das stört mich momentan sehr.


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juni 2021)

Hmm ... das klingt ja echt nicht so schön bei dir. 

Ich habe ja inzwischen den MST getunten Superdeluxe drin. Und das ist schon ein gewaltiger unterschied. 
Leider bin ich bisher noch nicht in den Park gekommen - daher fehlt mir hier noch Erfahrung und kann nicht mehr dazu sagen. 

Abgesehen von den technischen Problemen mit den Laufrädern und den Anbauteilen - inwiefern limitiert dich das Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newbiee (21. Juni 2021)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hmm ... das klingt ja echt nicht so schön bei dir.
> 
> Ich habe ja inzwischen den MST getunten Superdeluxe drin. Und das ist schon ein gewaltiger unterschied.
> Leider bin ich bisher noch nicht in den Park gekommen - daher fehlt mir hier noch Erfahrung und kann nicht mehr dazu sagen.
> ...


Das glaub ich sofort und ein guter Dämpfer wird sicher einen riesen Unterschied ausmachen. Man merkt es auch bei der Gabel, hatte kurz das Tyee von einem Freund zum Probesitzen und die Lyrik spricht im Vergleich zur Fox Performance butterweich an. Da merkt man auch ganz klar den Qualitätsunterschied...

Das Rad limitiert mich dadurch, dass ich das gefühl habe, dass ich schneller könnte (auch bedingt durch die gute Geo), aber dann einfach das Rad nicht mehr kontrollierbar wäre, weil Gabel und Dämpfer bockig werden. Also im Prinzip sind die Anbauteile das Problem bzw. der Hinterbau (wahrscheinlich bedingt durch den Dämpfer). Ich will hier nochmal erwähnen, wie überragend die Geo ist, langer Reach, kurzer Hinterbau und der Sitzwinkel, ich kann mir nichts Besseres vorstellen, das funktioniert für mich perfekt!

Ich glaube mittlerweile, dass es beim Meta schlauer wäre, den Rahmen zu kaufen und dann selbst aufzubauen. Aktuell natürlich dank schlechter Verfügbarkeit der Komponenten schwierig, aber ich hab jetzt einen neuen LRS gekauft, Gabel und Dämpfer sollte man auch noch tauschen und dann bleibt ja kaum noch was vom originalen Komplettrad übrig...


----------



## JDEM (21. Juni 2021)

Newbiee schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein Update von meiner Seite (Achtung - Hier wird jetzt abgekotzt):
> 
> Fazit:
> Der LRS sowie die Fox-Teile sind leider Schrott, das Hinterbaukonzept immernoch nicht meins.
> Für ein 140er Trailbike hat es Nehmer-Qualitäten, allerdings muss ich wirklich sagen, ich habe das erste Mal das Gefühl, dass das Bike der limitierende Faktor ist und nicht umgekehrt. Und das stört mich momentan sehr.



Hmm, also ich denke das liegt größtenteils am Dämpfer / Gabel. Mit ner 36er Grip2 VVC und Double Barrel Kitsuma läuft das Teil bei mir auch sehr gut und schnell bergab.

Am Reschen hat mir der Mutzkopflift immer die Speichen los gedreht - warst du da auch mit unterwegs?
SLX Schaltung war bei mir auch total empfindlich.
Sollte beim neuen Rad natürlich nicht so viele Baustellen geben.


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juni 2021)

Newbiee schrieb:


> Das glaub ich sofort und ein guter Dämpfer wird sicher einen riesen Unterschied ausmachen. Man merkt es auch bei der Gabel, hatte kurz das Tyee von einem Freund zum Probesitzen und die Lyrik spricht im Vergleich zur Fox Performance butterweich an. Da merkt man auch ganz klar den Qualitätsunterschied...
> 
> Das Rad limitiert mich dadurch, dass ich das gefühl habe, dass ich schneller könnte (auch bedingt durch die gute Geo), aber dann einfach das Rad nicht mehr kontrollierbar wäre, weil Gabel und Dämpfer bockig werden. Also im Prinzip sind die Anbauteile das Problem bzw. der Hinterbau (wahrscheinlich bedingt durch den Dämpfer). Ich will hier nochmal erwähnen, wie überragend die Geo ist, langer Reach, kurzer Hinterbau und der Sitzwinkel, ich kann mir nichts Besseres vorstellen, das funktioniert für mich perfekt!
> 
> Ich glaube mittlerweile, dass es beim Meta schlauer wäre, den Rahmen zu kaufen und dann selbst aufzubauen. Aktuell natürlich dank schlechter Verfügbarkeit der Komponenten schwierig, aber ich hab jetzt einen neuen LRS gekauft, Gabel und Dämpfer sollte man auch noch tauschen und dann bleibt ja kaum noch was vom originalen Komplettrad übrig...




ja, das kann gut sein. Aus dem Grund habe ich gleich das Race genommen.
Aber ich habe auch einen anderen LRS, andere Kurbel, andere Bremsen, Lenker & Vorbau .... also eigentlich auch wie du beschrieben hast ein eigener Aufbau. 
Dazu habe ich die Push Kartusche in der Gabel ... das ändert nochmal alles.

Vielleicht kannst du die Fox Gabel auf 160 und eine besser Kartusche umbauen?
Dämpfer würde ich mal nach was gebrauchtem mit Ausgleichsbehälter schauen.

Mein Meta bekommt jetzt noch die CushCores rein, dazu bessere Reifen als die Exos. Dann sollte das ding noch mehr performen.


Um noch etwas mehr Ssensibilität im Hinterbau zu erreichen, werde ich noch auf ein 34t umbauen. Der Anti Squat fällt dann um gute 10%. - Ich werde berichten!


----------



## Newbiee (21. Juni 2021)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Hmm, also ich denke das liegt größtenteils am Dämpfer / Gabel. Mit ner 36er Grip2 VVC und Double Barrel Kitsuma läuft das Teil bei mir auch sehr gut und schnell bergab.
> 
> Am Reschen hat mir der Mutzkopflift immer die Speichen los gedreht - warst du da auch mit unterwegs?
> SLX Schaltung war bei mir auch total empfindlich.
> Sollte beim neuen Rad natürlich nicht so viele Baustellen geben.


Witzig, Freunde haben erzählt, dass sie einen mit Meta am Mutzkopflift gesehen haben, der auch ständig seine Speichen nachgezogen hat, das warst dann wohl du 

Ja ich war an dem Tag auch unterwegs. Spannend, dass die SLX so empfindlich ist, bin eigentlich großer Shimano Fan. Hab jetzt ein XT Schaltwerk gekauft, mal schauen, ob das besser läuft.

Ich würde am liebsten RS fahren, bin einfach kein Fox Fan...


----------



## JDEM (21. Juni 2021)

Bei mir wars noch mit dem NP Mega letztes Jahr, aber in der Gruppe gab es auch bei anderen die Probleme.

Das Fox Fahrwerk bekommt man bestimmt gut verkauft und dann würde ich mal RS ausprobieren.


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juni 2021)

Hol dir eine günstige Yari und bau dann eine MST Kartusche rein!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Juni 2021)

Gehen bei einem von euch auch die Lagerverschraubungen am Lager an der Radaufnahme auf? 

Ich habe heute mal proforma den Inbus reingesteckt und da waren auf beiden Seiten keine 12 Nm mehr drauf. Bin aber sicher, dass die fest zu waren, als ich den Rahmen bekommen habe - habe damals alle Schrauben geprüft.


----------



## JDEM (21. Juni 2021)

Hab sie einmal alle nachgezogen und seitdem sind die fest. Wahrschinlich hat sich erstmal alles gesetzt.


----------



## anderson (23. Juni 2021)

Newbiee schrieb:


> Witzig, Freunde haben erzählt, dass sie einen mit Meta am Mutzkopflift gesehen haben, der auch ständig seine Speichen nachgezogen hat, das warst dann wohl du
> 
> Ja ich war an dem Tag auch unterwegs. Spannend, dass die SLX so empfindlich ist, bin eigentlich großer Shimano Fan. Hab jetzt ein XT Schaltwerk gekauft, mal schauen, ob das besser läuft.
> 
> Ich würde am liebsten RS fahren, bin einfach kein Fox Fan...



Ich habe ja selbst aufgebaut und mir gesagt, ich spare nur am Antrieb, weil SLX funzt genauso wie XT oder eine GX Eagle. Bei der zweiten Ausfahrt lag das Bike auf Schotter leicht auf der Seite: Käfig des SLX Schaltwerk verbogen und nicht mehr zu richten. Genau wie bei dir springt es. Ich lasse es auf den mittleren Gängen springen, da stört es mich nicht so sehr.

Aber mal ne Frage, wo hast du das XT Schaltwerk her? Ich wollte beim SLX den Käfig tauschen, krieg aber aktuell keinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newbiee (23. Juni 2021)

anderson schrieb:


> Ich habe ja selbst aufgebaut und mir gesagt, ich spare nur am Antrieb, weil SLX funzt genauso wie XT oder eine GX Eagle. Bei der zweiten Ausfahrt lag das Bike auf Schotter leicht auf der Seite: Käfig des SLX Schaltwerk verbogen und nicht mehr zu richten. Genau wie bei dir springt es. Ich lasse es auf den mittleren Gängen springen, da stört es mich nicht so sehr.
> 
> Aber mal ne Frage, wo hast du das XT Schaltwerk her? Ich wollte beim SLX den Käfig tauschen, krieg aber aktuell keinen.


Bike Components  
Hab mir ja den Loamer LRS gekauft, steht aufm Freilauf tatsächlich Newmen drauf, das nenn ich mal nette Überraschung!
12Fach ist sowieso sinnlos, wer braucht denn am MTB so feine Abstufungen? Lieber 10fach und größere Sprünge, dann macht auch ein verbogenes Schaltwerk nix...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Juli 2021)

Mein Rahmen ist pünktlichst geliefert worden.
In "L" wiegt er ~ 4.100 Gramm inkl. Steckachse und Kleinkram
Bevor ich ihn hektisch aufbaue, genieße ich erstmal alle Details.
Nie wieder wird er so sauber sein


----------



## baconcookie (7. Juli 2021)

Hammer Farbe, wäre auch meine Wahl, Finde nur diese dirt Farbe noch etwas geiler, nur gibt's die nicht als frame. 

Das Meta tr wäre mein Plan b wenn das crash replacement bei santa nicht funktioniert
Kann mir jemand sagen was es mit dem Dämpfertune auf sich hat? Ich habe noch einen 210x55 super deluxe select+ aus meinem kaputten santa, der würde genau passen mit anderen Buchsen, aber laut commencal haben die bei den Dämpfern ein haus-tune.


----------



## JDEM (7. Juli 2021)

Haben die Santa Cruz RS Dämpfer diese Kugellager Befestigung? 
Tune steht hier irgendwo im Thread, aber kann man zur Not umstimmen lassen.


----------



## baconcookie (7. Juli 2021)

Bin mir da nicht sicher, Grad geschaut, für 499€ den SD ultimate air oder coil direkt mit passenden Buchsen und tune finde ich auch fair eigentlich, dann verscherbel ich lieber den alten wenns soweit ist, spare ich mir umshimmen und Buchsen Tausch


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Juli 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Hammer Farbe, wäre auch meine Wahl, Finde nur diese dirt Farbe noch etwas geiler, nur gibt's die nicht als frame.
> 
> Das Meta tr wäre mein Plan b wenn das crash replacement bei santa nicht funktioniert
> Kann mir jemand sagen was es mit dem Dämpfertune auf sich hat? Ich habe noch einen 210x55 super deluxe select+ aus meinem kaputten santa, der würde genau passen mit anderen Buchsen, aber laut commencal haben die bei den Dämpfern ein haus-tune.


Das "Haus-Tune" heißt LL, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe.
Santa hat z.B. im Heckler auch "LL".
Das untere Dämpferauge ist nicht bei allen SC Rädern Kugelgelagert.
Ein kugelgelagerter also mit dem geschraubten Auge unten paßt nicht ins META


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newbiee (8. Juli 2021)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen ist pünktlichst geliefert worden.
> In "L" wiegt er ~ 4.100 Gramm inkl. Steckachse und Kleinkram
> Bevor ich ihn hektisch aufbaue, genieße ich erstmal alle Details.
> Nie wieder wird er so sauber sein
> ...


Kleb den Rahmen auf jeden Fall gut ab, meiner sieht nach 3 Monaten mit wenig Nutzung schon aus als wäre er jahrelang misshandelt worden 

 Optisch einfach einer der schönsten Rahmen auf dem Markt, in Kombination mit der Farbe hab ich noch niemanden getroffen, der was anderes behauptet hat


----------



## baconcookie (8. Juli 2021)

Kann easy frame empfehlen, hab ich schon auf zwei bikes verklebt
Gibt auch was passendes von invisiframe, aber da unterstütze ich lieber die inländischen unternehmen.

https://www.easy-frame.com/shop/rahmen/commencal/commencal-meta-tr-29-2021-extended-version/


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Juli 2021)

Boah, Ihr bringt mich ins schleudern.
Unterrohr und Kettenstrebe ja, da ich 3M-Folie da habe.

So ein Vollschutzsystem eher nicht, ich mag Kratzer und wenn es zu viel wird gebe ich lieber 100,- € für entlacken und RAW aus


----------



## JDEM (8. Juli 2021)

Hab auch nur das Unterrohr gemacht. Lack halt weitgehend gut und zur Not wird es dann auch Raw in zwei Jahren gemacht...


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juli 2021)

Soo .... ein Glück, dass meine Waage kaputt ist. 
Habe mein Race Modell etwas umgebaut. 

Vorne habe ich jetzt einen Maxxis Assegai 3C Maxxgrip DD und hinten einen Maxxis DHR II DH Maxxgrip verbaut. Natürlich mit Cushcore vorne + hinten.  Bedeutet im vergleich zum alten Setup + ~1,2 kg.

Bald geht's in die Berge - dann schauen wir mal ob das Meta mit dem Capra (29" 180/170 mm) mithalten kann. ;-)


----------



## Newbiee (16. Juli 2021)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Bald geht's in die Berge - dann schauen wir mal ob das Meta mit dem Capra (29" 180/170 mm) mithalten kann. ;-)


Ich bin gespannt wie dein Urteil ausfällt. Mein 27.5er Capra war im direkten Vergleich ein Couch, da hat man den Untergrund kaum wahrgenommen und es hat viel weniger Geschwindigkeit gebraucht um zu "funktionieren". 

Ich hab mittlerweile über 10 Tage mit der Gravitiy-Card abgerissen, 3 davon am Reschen und da muss ich sagen, bin ich nach 1 Tag Vollgas körperlich an der Grenze mit dem Meta TR. Fehlender Federweg wird da halt einfach mit dem Körper ausgeglichen. Bock machts trotzdem 

Für Bikeparks wie Serfaus ist das TR perfekt, poppiges Trailbike für die ganzen Sprünge und auch auf der Supernatural kann man viel einfacher den Speed halten. Die paar Wurzeln im Vergleich zum Reschen fühlen sich fast wie Flowtrails an.

Mein Fazit bisher: Das TR kann durchaus in den Bikepark, aber es ist körperlich einfach viel fordernder. Trotzdem machts Spaß und ist machbar.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Juli 2021)

Fertig:




15,9 Kg - ohne Trinkflasche

Details hier


----------



## baconcookie (16. Juli 2021)

Hinten maxxgrip, also dicke Beine oder lift  

Habe mal viel mit geo Tabellen geschaut, das tr ist ja eigentlich ein kurzhubiges (race-) enduro und kein trailbike wie gerne mal behauptet wird. 
Geo ist ja zum Teil moderner einzuordnen als so manches vollenduro


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Juli 2021)

#gelöscht


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juli 2021)

Newbiee schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wie dein Urteil ausfällt. Mein 27.5er Capra war im direkten Vergleich ein Couch, da hat man den Untergrund kaum wahrgenommen und es hat viel weniger Geschwindigkeit gebraucht um zu "funktionieren".
> 
> Ich hab mittlerweile über 10 Tage mit der Gravitiy-Card abgerissen, 3 davon am Reschen und da muss ich sagen, bin ich nach 1 Tag Vollgas körperlich an der Grenze mit dem Meta TR. Fehlender Federweg wird da halt einfach mit dem Körper ausgeglichen. Bock machts trotzdem
> 
> ...




Ich bin gespannt. geplant sind ein paar Tage Nauders.




baconcookie schrieb:


> Hinten maxxgrip, also dicke Beine oder lift
> 
> Habe mal viel mit geo Tabellen geschaut, das tr ist ja eigentlich ein kurzhubiges (race-) enduro und kein trailbike wie gerne mal behauptet wird.
> Geo ist ja zum Teil moderner einzuordnen als so manches vollenduro



Dicke Beine, Lift und keine Kondition.  Passt so, oder? 

Ich sehe das Meta TR auch eher als "echtes" Enduro.
Die aktuellen Enduros gehen ja eher als tretbare Downhillräder durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (17. Juli 2021)

Mein Meta wurde 7 Tage die Strecken in Les Arcs täglich 4000hm runtergerockt und hat alles ohne Klagen mitgemacht. Bin mit dem Rahmen voll zufrieden, aber der Lack hat ordentlich im Matsch gelitten.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Juli 2021)

Newbiee schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wie dein Urteil ausfällt. Mein 27.5er Capra war im direkten Vergleich ein Couch, da hat man den Untergrund kaum wahrgenommen und es hat viel weniger Geschwindigkeit gebraucht um zu "funktionieren".
> 
> Ich hab mittlerweile über 10 Tage mit der Gravitiy-Card abgerissen, 3 davon am Reschen und da muss ich sagen, bin ich nach 1 Tag Vollgas körperlich an der Grenze mit dem Meta TR. Fehlender Federweg wird da halt einfach mit dem Körper ausgeglichen. Bock machts trotzdem
> 
> ...


Kannst Du - gern auch per PN - in Zahlen beschreiben, was Vollgas am Reschen ist?
Ich war mit dem SLIDE da und wüsste gern, was mich mit dem META dort erwartet.
Beispiel: Schöneben komplett in 11 Minuten oder Bergkastel 16:45 - Keine Rekorde, klar - aber gut machbar und auszuhalten.


----------



## Newbiee (19. Juli 2021)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Kannst Du - gern auch per PN - in Zahlen beschreiben, was Vollgas am Reschen ist?
> Ich war mit dem SLIDE da und wüsste gern, was mich mit dem META dort erwartet.
> Beispiel: Schöneben komplett in 11 Minuten oder Bergkastel 16:45 - Keine Rekorde, klar - aber gut machbar und auszuhalten.


Hab dir eine PN mit ausführlicher Antwort geschickt


----------



## JDEM (19. Juli 2021)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Mein Meta wurde 7 Tage die Strecken in Les Arcs täglich 4000hm runtergerockt und hat alles ohne Klagen mitgemacht. Bin mit dem Rahmen voll zufrieden, aber der Lack hat ordentlich im Matsch gelitten.


Kurzes Update: Die Lager laufen nach der Woche echt rau und brauchen Pflege oder müssen getauscht werden. Die Kettenstrebe hat auch ne Schleifspur vom Reifen.

Update: Ich bekomm von Commencal nen kompletten Satz Lager geschickt. Das nenn ich vorbildlich. Auch der Support hat fix auf deutsch geantwortet.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Juli 2021)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich will nicht der Neue Besserwisser sein.
> Heute kam mein Super Deluxe Select+ mit Tune LL.
> Santa verwendet den Tune wohl im Heckler und BIKE24 hat einen Restposten der Dämpfer für 279 Euro
> 
> Ich probiere den und wenn nicht geht er eben auch zum Tuner


Update: Tune LL ist scheinbar doch weit weg von LLC 
Bei ~20% SAG schlägt er noch durch. Da kommen Volumenspacer zum Einsatz
Aber insgesamt fühlt er sich in der Druckstufe überdämpft an.

Noch 5-6 Touren, dann geht er doch zu MST.


----------



## Newbiee (21. Juli 2021)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Bei ~20% SAG schlägt er noch durch. Da kommen Volumenspacer zum Einsatz


Gleiches Verhalten beim Fox original. Hab schon den Volumspacer gewechselt, jetzt ist der Größte aus dem Set drin. 
Leider keine große Verbesserung, ich schätze man kann wie bei der Gabel einfach noch mehr Spacer reinstecken?


----------



## imba (17. August 2021)

Gerade die Mail bekommen, dass sich die Auslieferung des TR von August in den November verschiebt. Dann hat sich für mich dieses Jahr wohl das Mountainbiken erledigt. Bestellt habe ich im Mai. Echt übel derzeit.  Die Alternative, ein Privateer 141 ist auch restlos ausverkauft.  Naja, Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude


----------



## derAndre (12. September 2021)

Das Ding ist total unfahrbar. Das fliegt die meiste Zeit!?!?!


----------



## baconcookie (13. September 2021)

wie funktioniert der RS Coil nach deinem empfinden? ich lese oft der RS hat keine chance gegen den DHX2. 
da ich Fox aber nicht leiden kann würde ich beim TR vermutlich dann selbst zum SD ultimate greifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (13. September 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> wie funktioniert der RS Coil nach deinem empfinden? ich lese oft der RS hat keine chance gegen den DHX2.
> da ich Fox aber nicht leiden kann würde ich beim TR vermutlich dann selbst zum SD ultimate greifen


Ich bin nicht sooo der Fahrwerksfeinfühlige. Das Bike ist mit einer 550er Feder recht hart abgestimmt. Es geht also super vorwärts auch im Zwischensprint. Aber ein Schluckspecht oder ein Bügelbrett ist es mit dem Dämpfer nicht. Würde ich auch komisch finden bei 140mm Federweg. Auf den Downhillstrecken und insbesondere den lustigen Bremswellenmassakern die es in Schladming hier und dort mal gibt, rüttelt es mir kräftig die Blomben aus der Kauleiste. Dicke Sprünge steckt es super weg aber auch hier stumpfe Landungen ins Flat gibt es recht ungeschönt weiter.

Auf dem Trail macht das Bike genau das was ich von ihm erwarte. Viel gutes Feedback bei super Traktion und kleiner aber feiner Reserve. Einen richtigen Klong Durchschlag habe ich noch nicht provozieren können aber das ist bei einem Stahlfederdämpfer mit Endanschlag auch kaum zu erwarten.

Für mich funktioniert der Dämpfer gut aber mein Popometer ist auch nicht das feinfühligste. Ich werde noch mal eine 500er oder 525er Feder testen und zu sehen ob es damit ein wenig sanfter wird.


----------



## imba (1. Oktober 2021)

Servus, kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Fox 36 Performance im TR Essential mittels Airshaft auf 160mm getravelt werden kann?


----------



## derAndre (4. Oktober 2021)

Nach nicht mal sieben Monaten, läuft das oberen Steuersatzlager extrem rauh und gestern hat dann auch noch der Freilauf schlapp gemacht. Die Qualität der verbauten Teile lässt echt zu wünschen übrig...


Warum haben die Sperrklinken keine Federn mehr die sie raus drücken? Warum ist der Ferring zu kurz für drei Klinken? Ich habe DT Swiss Freiläufe die hatten in 10 Jahren nicht einen einzigen Aussetzer... Ich finde es schon schade das ich mich bei einem so jungen Bike mit sowas rumschlagen muss. Und bevor jemand meckert: Kein Hochdruck reiniger, weniger als 10.000 Höhenmeter, relativ wenig Schlamm. Also wirklich nichts wildes.




Eine Klinke kommt gar nicht raus und die beiden anderen nur relativ wiederwillig....



Ist jetzt auch nciht total verdreckt oder so. Der Federring ist einfach zu kurz.


----------



## [email protected] (4. Oktober 2021)

Ich würde ja behaupten, dass der Federring defekt ist. So kurze habe ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Oktober 2021)

Hat von euch einer einen Flipchip an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme? 

Laut dem Newsbericht auf der Startseite zum Meta SX soll das TR einen haben. Bin wohl blind oder doof. 🤔


----------



## derAndre (5. Oktober 2021)

ab 2022. Also das ganz neue Modell. Ist kein TR in dem Sinne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokoklaas (8. Oktober 2021)

Hi. Bisschen Offtopic aber gibt es hier jemanden aus dem Raum Ravensburg/Allgäu der ein Meta TR in Größe M fährt, auf das ich mal sitzen dürfte?

Danke schonmal...


----------



## [email protected] (8. Oktober 2021)

Habe ein TR in M in der nähe von München. Wäre auch zu kaufen - schreib mir einfach eine PM


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Oktober 2021)

Mein Meta TR aufgebaut für Touren im  Mittelgebirge und in den Alpen. Reifen jetzt auf Maxxis und die Gabel angepasst. Bin sehr zufrieden damit, bisher.


----------



## prahn (14. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab mich nun viel mit dem Meta TR beschäftigt, die neuen 2022er Bike sind raus, nun will ich bestellen. War gestern beim Händler und hab ein gutes Angebot: Das Essential Modell inkl. Bremsen-Upgrade auf Magura MT5.

Aber nun hab ich doch letzte Zweifel, was die Uphill-Effizienz angeht:
Natürlich ist mir klar, daß ich mit einem CC-Fully wohl schneller den Berg hochkommen werde, aber ich möchte halt gerne etwas fahren, was mehr Spaß im Downhill macht. Ich fahre halt auch gerne Touren mit anständig Höhenmetern (1.500 Hm oder sogar mehr). Und wenn die Zeit es erlaubt, möchte ich in Zukunft auch nochmal einen Alpen-Cross machen. Commencal schreibt, daß sich das Meta TR „ideal für längere Touren eignet“. 

Die 15 kg schrecken auf den ersten Blick schon ab, auf der anderen Seite habe ich nun bei Euch gelesen, daß man diese am Bike durch die Geometrie so nicht merkt. Dazu kommen knapp über 90 kg Fahrergewicht, da fällt 1 oder 2 kg mehr oder weniger am Bike ja auch nicht auf, oder? 😉

Ich fahre aktuell ein Canyon Neuron von 2017 (noch die alte Rahmen-Konstruktion mit vertikalem Dämpfer). Hier merke ich einfach oft, daß ich bald über den Lenker gehe, wenn’s zu steil wird…

Der Händler meinte, wenn ich auch gerne Uphill fahre, wäre ein leichteres Carbon-All-Mountain vielleicht doch die bessere Wahl. Das Hugene von Propain find ich auch noch interessant, aber der reine Direkt-Vertrieb sagt mir hier nicht zu. 

*Soll ich nun bestellen? Oder nicht?
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen, vor allem beim Bergauf-Treten?*

PS: „derAndre“ hier aus dem Forum war so nett und hat sich 90 min Zeit genommen, mir das Bike gezeigt und ich konnte Probe fahren. Da das Bike sich aber so komplett anderes anfühlte, als mein aktuelles Canyon, konnte ich hier in der kurzen nicht wirklich die Uphill-Effizienz testen. Gefiel mir alles sehr gut, aber letzte Zweifel bleiben irgendwie trotzdem, bevor ich diese Investition fix mache.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Oktober 2021)

prahn schrieb:


> Ich hab mich nun viel mit dem Meta TR beschäftigt, die neuen 2022er Bike sind raus, nun will ich bestellen. War gestern beim Händler und hab ein gutes Angebot: Das Essential Modell inkl. Bremsen-Upgrade auf Magura MT5.
> 
> Aber nun hab ich doch letzte Zweifel, was die Uphill-Effizienz angeht:
> Natürlich ist mir klar, daß ich mit einem CC-Fully wohl schneller den Berg hochkommen werde, aber ich möchte halt gerne etwas fahren, was mehr Spaß im Downhill macht. Ich fahre halt auch gerne Touren mit anständig Höhenmetern (1.500 Hm oder sogar mehr). Und wenn die Zeit es erlaubt, möchte ich in Zukunft auch nochmal einen Alpen-Cross machen. Commencal schreibt, daß sich das Meta TR „ideal für längere Touren eignet“.
> ...


Ich bin dieses Jahr mit einem 21er TR über die Alpen gefahren. In 5 Tagen 10.000 hm. Bin im Schwawa auch mal an einem Tag 2.700 hm gefahren. Das geht. 

Allerdings ist das Rad kein Neutron. D.h. Du fährst bergauf gemütlich im Sitzen, kleiner Gang und los. Techn. Anstiege sind so auch kein Problem. Ich bin aufgrund der Sitzposition auch nachweislich (Strava-Zeiten) schneller wie mit dem 2013er Cameleon und dem 2011er Bigair, die ich vorher gefahren bin. Mit dem CC-Hardtail war ich allerdings schneller. 

Was das TR aus meiner Sicht nicht so gut kann, ist schnell in der Ebene fahren. Sitzen und reintreten geht ganz gut. Wenn ich allerdings aufstehe, ist mir in der Ebene regelmäßig der Sattel im Weg. 

Wenn es dann allerdings bergab geht, bietet mir das Rad so viel Sicherheit und Spaß, dass ich alle Nachteile gerne in Kauf nehme. 

Es ist einfach abhängig davon, wo man seine Prioritäten setzt. 

Mein Rad ist eher eines der leichteren 29TRs (Laufräder, Bremsen) und wiegt trotzdem wie auf dem Bild oben 15,3 kg.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin vom Radon Slide 2016 auf´s TR21 umgestiegen.
27,5" => 29"
Mehr Reach, flacherer LW, steilerer SW

Die 15 Kg sehe ich noch nicht, meins hat ca. 16,5 Kg gegenüber 14,5kg am SLIDE

Aktuell kann das TR´21 noch nichts besser!
Bergauf hinke ich hinter allen Erwartungen und den Zeiten meines veralteten Bikes hinterher


----------



## anderson (14. Oktober 2021)

Das Meta TR ist kein Tourenbike und den Unterschied zum Neuron wirst du spüren, vor allem, wie von Dirk Says geschrieben im Wiegetritt. Ich fahre mit dem Rad aber entspannt 1500hm, halt auf 30 km. Ich habe das Bike dazu, um erst im kleinen Gang bergauf, auch sehr steil und dann extrem sicher bergab fahren. Und das kann es sicher besser, als das Neuron


----------



## JDEM (14. Oktober 2021)

anderson schrieb:


> Das Meta TR ist kein Tourenbike und den Unterschied zum Neuron wirst du spüren, vor allem, wie von Dirk Says geschrieben im Wiegetritt. Ich fahre mit dem Rad aber entspannt 1500hm, halt auf 30 km. Ich habe das Bike dazu, um erst im kleinen Gang bergauf, auch sehr steil und dann extrem sicher bergab fahren. Und das kann es sicher besser, als das Neuron



Würde ich auch so unterschreiben! Hatte bisher aber keine so ein Rad, welches so gut Berghoch ging, aber so stabil bergab lief. 16,5kg muss man aber mit stabilen Reifen einrechnen.


----------



## anderson (15. Oktober 2021)

15,4 kg Gr. M mit Kaiser und Eliminator T7


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Oktober 2021)

anderson schrieb:


> Das Meta TR ist kein Tourenbike und den Unterschied zum Neuron wirst du spüren, vor allem, wie von Dirk Says geschrieben im Wiegetritt. Ich fahre mit dem Rad aber entspannt 1500hm, halt auf 30 km. Ich habe das Bike dazu, um erst im kleinen Gang bergauf, auch sehr steil und dann extrem sicher bergab fahren. Und das kann es sicher besser, als das Neuron


Nur mal um mich schlecht zu fühlen.
Mit was für einem Kettenblatt und in welcher Zeit?
Bei mir sind 30km so 2:45h und 1200Hm mit 28er KB und das tut mir schon weh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Oktober 2021)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Nur mal um mich schlecht zu fühlen.
> Mit was für einem Kettenblatt und in welcher Zeit?
> Bei mir sind 30km so 2:45h und 1200Hm mit 28er KB und das tut mir schon weh


Ich habe einen Shimano-Antrieb mit 30/51 und fahre bei gleichmäßigem Anstieg bei durchschn. nicht über 15% ca. 400 hm in der Stunde bei längeren Touren.


----------



## anderson (16. Oktober 2021)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Nur mal um mich schlecht zu fühlen.
> Mit was für einem Kettenblatt und in welcher Zeit?
> Bei mir sind 30km so 2:45h und 1200Hm mit 28er KB und das tut mir schon weh



Ja, da habe ich mich vertippt, ich fahre  natürlich keine 1500 hm auf 30km, sondern 1200hm. Klassisches Enduro-Profil, bzw. Flowtrail-Rundweg Ebenfalls mit 30/ 10-51. Mit dem Fahrrad fahre ich so gut wie nie in der Ebene. Und ich kann damit auch 25% Steigung fahren, wenn ich will. Auf die Zeit schaue ich dabei allerdings nicht.


----------



## BioBub (19. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich überlege aktuell mir ein Meta TR 29 zuzulegen (22er Version) und bin mit 190 (90,5 Schrittlänge) exakt zwischen den Größen L und XL. Da mir mein aktuelles Bike (Megatower in XL) vorne zu kurz ist, tendiere ich zum XL, bin aber nicht 100% sicher. Das Bike soll universell für Home Trails als auch ab und an für Bike Park und mittelfristig das ein oder andere Enduro Rennen genutzt werden. Was meint ihr, Tendenz eher zum up- oder zum downsizing?

Gibt es hier zufällig jemanden, der ein Meta TR in XL besitzt, in der Nähe Karlsruhe/BW ansässig ist und mich einmal Probe sitzen lassen würde?  🙂


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Oktober 2021)

BioBub schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich überlege aktuell mir ein Meta TR 29 zuzulegen (22er Version) und bin mit 190 (90,5 Schrittlänge) exakt zwischen den Größen L und XL. Da mir mein aktuelles Bike (Megatower in XL) vorne zu kurz ist, tendiere ich zum XL, bin aber nicht 100% sicher. Das Bike soll universell für Home Trails als auch ab und an für Bike Park und mittelfristig das ein oder andere Enduro Rennen genutzt werden. Was meint ihr, Tendenz eher zum up- oder zum downsizing?
> 
> Gibt es hier zufällig jemanden, der ein Meta TR in XL besitzt, in der Nähe Karlsruhe/BW ansässig ist und mich einmal Probe sitzen lassen würde?  🙂


Ich fahre ein L. Vielleicht kannst du da für dich ableiten ob es dir zu kurz ist.


----------



## JDEM (20. Oktober 2021)

L wäre mir mit 1,84m zu kurz gewesen, daher fahr ich XL. Mit 190 würde ich mir die Frage gar nicht stellen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Oktober 2021)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> L wäre mir mit 1,84m zu kurz gewesen, daher fahr ich XL. Mit 190 würde ich mir die Frage gar nicht stellen


Mir wiederum scheint das "L" bei meinen 1,88m schon echt lang.


----------



## prof.66 (20. Oktober 2021)

Ich hatte das L mit einer Größe von ca 1,86cm mit SL 89, war ok aber ich hätte können auch ein XL fahren.

Bei 1,90 und Sl von 90,5 würde ich ein XL nehmen.


----------



## nick2201 (20. Oktober 2021)

ich bin 190cm SL89 und fahren XL. geht prima, kein problemen damit
eind freund ist 185cm und fahrt L, der hatt gerne ein XL gefahren


----------



## derAndre (21. Oktober 2021)

184cm, 84 cm SL.

Ich fahre ein L und es ist grandios allerdings könnte die SAttelstütze mehr Hub haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BioBub (21. Oktober 2021)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Update: Tune LL ist scheinbar doch weit weg von LLC
> Bei ~20% SAG schlägt er noch durch. Da kommen Volumenspacer zum Einsatz
> Aber insgesamt fühlt er sich in der Druckstufe überdämpft an.
> 
> Noch 5-6 Touren, dann geht er doch zu MST.


Wie ist das bei dir ausgegangen, hast du den Dämpfer am Ende zu MST gesendet oder bist du noch warm damit geworden?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Oktober 2021)

BioBub schrieb:


> Wie ist das bei dir ausgegangen, hast du den Dämpfer am Ende zu MST gesendet oder bist du noch warm damit geworden?


Würde mich auch interessieren. Meiner war zum anpassen bei Helmchentune.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Oktober 2021)

BioBub schrieb:


> Wie ist das bei dir ausgegangen, hast du den Dämpfer am Ende zu MST gesendet oder bist du noch warm damit geworden?


Yo, war bei MST.
Zuerst hatte ich ihn zugespacert. Dann, weil mir die Progression zu gering erschien, noch die MegNeg drauf.
Trotzdem verlor ich den Pedalkontakt, weil er schlecht dämpfte.
Dann zu MST (LYRIK Charger gleich mit).
Danach habe ich erst die Spacer rausnehmen können und dann sogar die MegNeg.
Aktuell versuche ich die für mich beste Progression zu erfühlen.

Meine Beschreibung:
In der LSC straff. Da wippt auch offen bergauf im sitzen wenig. (LYRIK dito)
SAG geht wieder mit ~30% = etwas fluffig brauche ich es schon.
Ich glaube, ich würde beim nächsten Mal altersbedingt, etwas weniger als die Standard LSC bestellen Dann saugt er auch bei langsamer Fahrt schön alle Kiesel auf, müsste aber dann wohl hinten raus progressiver sein.
In Anliegerkurven und/oder rausdrücken aus Kurven hält er stabil gegen.
Springen ist nicht so meins, aber bei den wenigen Versuchen blieben immer 5-10% Resthub - falls dass im Sommer nicht reicht gibt´s es wieder Spacer oder MegNeg.

Insgesamt ein Gewinn


----------



## [email protected] (22. Oktober 2021)

Einen riesen Vorteil bieten alle MST Tunings:
Der HSR wird an das Gewicht des Fahrers angepasst. Das Federelement steht somit höher im Federweg und der Komfort erhöht sich ungemein.
Das bekannte RS Problem mit dem Verhärten bei vielen Schlägen gehört damit der Geschichte an!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Oktober 2021)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Einen riesen Vorteil bieten alle MST Tunings:
> Der HSR wird an das Gewicht des Fahrers angepasst. Das Federelement steht somit höher im Federweg und der Komfort erhöht sich ungemein.
> Das bekannte RS Problem mit dem Verhärten bei vielen Schlägen gehört damit der Geschichte an!


Sprichst du vom Gabeltuning oder auch vom Dämpfer, also z. B. Deluxe,...?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Oktober 2021)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ...
> Der HSR wird an das Gewicht des Fahrers angepasst. Das Federelement steht somit höher im Federweg und der Komfort erhöht sich ungemein.
> ...


Und zudem kann HSR deutlich schneller eingestellt werden als im Standard (lt. MST)
Komfort darf man hier nicht falsch verstehen.
Es wird straffer aber effizienter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. Oktober 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Sprichst du vom Gabeltuning oder auch vom Dämpfer, also z. B. Deluxe,...?


Bin damals die Boxxer Kartusche gefahren.
Sonst nur Dämpfer - und die RS Modelle hatten alle die Probleme mit der Zugstufe.


----------



## imba (26. Oktober 2021)

hier noch ein recht aktuelles und ausführliches Review zum TR 29 

Review Meta TR


----------



## derAndre (26. Oktober 2021)

Sonntag, kurz bevor der Freilauf wieder den Geist aufgeben hat:




Foto: @JohnnyT

Heute ist der neue, diesmal richtige Freilauf, gekommen und gleich eingebaut. Morgen gibt's einen
Nightride. Lovin this Bike!


----------



## imba (27. Oktober 2021)

Unverhofft kommt oft...mein Radl ist heute auch eingetroffen. Oh man, der Karton sah schon übel aus aber das Rad scheint auf den ersten Blick nix abbekommen zu haben.

Habt ihr noch einen Tipp bezgl. Luft-Dämpfer? Es stehen im nächsten Jahr doch mehr Bikepark-Tage als geplant an und da habe ich nicht viel Vertrauen in dem verbauten Float DPS Performace. Die Gabel wird die Tage mittels Airshaft auf 160mm getravelt.


----------



## JDEM (27. Oktober 2021)

imba schrieb:


> Unverhofft kommt oft...mein Radl ist heute auch eingetroffen. Oh man, der Karton sah schon übel aus aber das Rad scheint auf den ersten Blick nix abbekommen zu haben.
> 
> Habt ihr noch einen Tipp bezgl. Luft-Dämpfer? Es stehen im nächsten Jahr doch mehr Bikepark-Tage als geplant an und da habe ich nicht viel Vertrauen in dem verbauten Float DPS Performace. Die Gabel wird die Tage mittels Airshaft auf 160mm getravelt.



Viel Spaß mit dem Rad!
was soll der Dämpfer denn können? Mit dem CC Kitsuma Air bin ich sehr zufrieden, aber der kostet nen bisschen was.


----------



## imba (27. Oktober 2021)

Danke 

hm, was erwarte ich. Der Dämpfer sollte gut auf rumpeligen Strecken funktionieren und dabei recht wartungsarm und vor allem einfach zum Einstellen sein ;-)  Fährt jemand ein FOX Float DPX im TR und kann was dazu sagen? Fox X2 wäre auch interessant, liegt aber preislich schon sehr hoch


----------



## prahn (27. Oktober 2021)

So, ich hab mein Meta TR Essential 2022 dann heute bestellt. ✌️
Ash Gray. Bin gespannt wie die Farbe in echt aussieht.


----------



## [email protected] (28. Oktober 2021)

imba schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> hm, was erwarte ich. Der Dämpfer sollte gut auf rumpeligen Strecken funktionieren und dabei recht wartungsarm und vor allem einfach zum Einstellen sein ;-)  Fährt jemand ein FOX Float DPX im TR und kann was dazu sagen? Fox X2 wäre auch interessant, liegt aber preislich schon sehr hoch



Ich würde einen Superdeluxe Ultimate mit Megneg und MST Tuning in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Oktober 2021)

Hat von der RS-Luft-Dämpfer-Fahrern unter euch jemand Erfahrungen mit Tokens?

Mein Dämpfer geht bei 30% Sag auf Block. Zwar spüre ich den Durchschlag nicht, der Gummiring ist aber immer ganz unten. Da ich ein ungutes Gefühl habe, wenn nicht etwas Reserve da ist, habe ich mir Tokens bestellt.

Habt Ihr die Tokens im eingebauten Zustand gewechselt/eingebaut oder muss ich dem Dämpfer rausmachen. Wie ihr euch denken könnt: Ich bin faul.


----------



## JDEM (30. Oktober 2021)

Ich würde mal mehr Luftdruck fahren. 30% kann man am Downhiller fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Oktober 2021)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Ich würde mal mehr Luftdruck fahren. 30% kann man am Downhiller fahren


Gibt's von Commencal ne Empfehlung? Was soll ich denn dann fahren - 25%? Bin ja keine CC-Schlampe. 🤔


----------



## JDEM (30. Oktober 2021)

25% ist schon ein guter Ausgangswert. Ich fahr weniger, aber hüpfe auch gerne oder lass es mal laufen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Oktober 2021)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> 25% ist schon ein guter Ausgangswert. Ich fahr weniger, aber hüpfe auch gerne oder lass es mal laufen.


Ich nehme auf die nächste Tour mal die Dämpferpumpe mit und werde versuchen zu vergleichen. Im Hof ist mit 25% Sag jetzt 3mm bis zum Anschlag beim Hüpfer.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Oktober 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hat von der RS-Luft-Dämpfer-Fahrern unter euch jemand Erfahrungen mit Tokens?
> 
> Mein Dämpfer geht bei 30% Sag auf Block. Zwar spüre ich den Durchschlag nicht, der Gummiring ist aber immer ganz unten. Da ich ein ungutes Gefühl habe, wenn nicht etwas Reserve da ist, habe ich mir Tokens bestellt.
> 
> Habt Ihr die Tokens im eingebauten Zustand gewechselt/eingebaut oder muss ich dem Dämpfer rausmachen. Wie ihr euch denken könnt: Ich bin faul.


Token im eingebauten Zustand geht, ist aber umständlich.
(Luft komplett raus, inkl. Dämpfer lang ziehen um die Negativkammer zu entlüften. Dann Hülse abdrehen. Am besten das Rad dabei senkrecht mit dem Vorderrad nach unten festklemmen damit kein Schmierstoff ausläuft. Token rein, festklemmen. Öl nachfüllen, zudrehen, Luft drauf.
Bei meinem SuperDeluxe waren ab Werk schon 2 drin! 
Ohne MST-tuning ging es mir wie Dir.
Ich habe dann mit weiterenToken rumgemacht, mit wenig Erfolg
Wenn Dir die Dämfung paßt, sollte ein weiterer reichen.

Weniger SAG heißt ja, weniger sensibel am Anfang. Da wird der Unterschied zu Gabel bei 160/140 zu groß.
Lieber mit Token mehr Progression und einen sensibelen Anfangsbereich

Ich würde auch auf der Strecke mal 30% bis 25% testen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Oktober 2021)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Token im eingebauten Zustand geht, ist aber umständlich.
> (Luft komplett raus, inkl. Dämpfer lang ziehen um die Negativkammer zu entlüften. Dann Hülse abdrehen. Am besten das Rad dabei senkrecht mit dem Vorderrad nach unten festklemmen damit kein Schmierstoff ausläuft. Token rein, festklemmen. Öl nachfüllen, zudrehen, Luft drauf.
> Bei meinem SuperDeluxe waren ab Werk schon 2 drin!
> Ohne MST-tuning ging es mir wie Dir.
> ...


OK, danke. Dann probiere ich erst mal mit dem Sag/Luftdruck. Mein Dämpfer war zum Tuning bei Helmchentune - ist also auch nicht Serie, sondern angepasst.

Vielleicht bin ich mit den 165psi bei 115kg brutto (Rad-Klamotten-Rucksack-Fahrer) auch zu niedrig gelegen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Oktober 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> OK, danke. Dann probiere ich erst mal mit dem Sag/Luftdruck. Mein Dämpfer war zum Tuning bei Helmchentune - ist also auch nicht Serie, sondern angepasst.
> 
> Vielleicht bin ich mit den 165psi bei 115kg brutto (Rad-Klamotten-Rucksack-Fahrer) auch zu niedrig gelegen.


Ich kann deine Werte so bestätigen 👍
...und werde den Weg mit einem Token probieren.


----------



## clemsi (8. Januar 2022)

Fährt jemand im Raum Stuttgart ein TR in L? 
Ich fahre momentan ein Norco Optic in XL und liebäugel unter anderem mit dem Meta, würde mich aber gerne mal drauf setzen, bevor ich das bestelle oder einen weiten Weg auf mich nehme.
Zur Info, bin 1.85 mit 88 Schrittlänge.

Danke ✌️


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Januar 2022)

clemsi schrieb:


> Fährt jemand im Raum Stuttgart ein TR in L?
> Ich fahre momentan ein Norco Optic in XL und liebäugel unter anderem mit dem Meta, würde mich aber gerne mal drauf setzen, bevor ich das bestelle oder einen weiten Weg auf mich nehme.
> Zur Info, bin 1.85 mit 88 Schrittlänge.
> 
> Danke ✌️


76706 könnte ich Dir anbieten.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. Januar 2022)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Werte so bestätigen 👍
> ...und werde den Weg mit einem Token probieren.


Jetzt!
Für mich ist ~30% mit einem Token im SuperDeluxe-MST der richtige Weg geworden.
Wenn es im Sommer trocken und schneller wird kann ich noch mit einem zweiten Token hinten nachregulieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (26. Januar 2022)

Ich hab aufs Meta mal leichtere Reifen montiert, da ich zwischenzeitlich bei über 17kg lag. Die Exo DHR lagen noch im Keller...
Denke ich probiere demnächst mal die Wolfpack Enduro Reifen aus - Vittoria steht auch auf der Liste, sind aber nirgends verfügbar. 

Das Rad wird von mir die Saison noch gefahren und nächstes Jahr gegen ein Rallon getauscht. (Die Räder davor bin ich immer nur eine Saison gefahren).


----------



## Fluhbike (26. Januar 2022)

wieso?


----------



## JDEM (26. Januar 2022)

Was wieso?


----------



## gorn (4. Februar 2022)

guten Tag Mal wieder

die ersten paar Monate schlechtes Wetter haben nun ja schon die meisten Räder hinter sich gebracht. wie schaut's denn da bei euch mit den Lagern aus?
hat schon jemand etwas getauscht / festgestellt / optimiert?

ich selbst nehme gerade den Hinterbau auseinander und alles fühlt sich sehr grobgängig an, so dass ich mich nun schon Mal zu den Lagern einlese. die kleinen Lager (3802) kosten leider pro Stück mehr als 10€ und es sind 8 Stück davon drin. kommt zusammen auf über 100€. meh!

heute abend gebe ich nochmal update.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. Februar 2022)

gorn schrieb:


> guten Tag Mal wieder
> 
> die ersten paar Monate schlechtes Wetter haben nun ja schon die meisten Räder hinter sich gebracht. wie schaut's denn da bei euch mit den Lagern aus?
> hat schon jemand etwas getauscht / festgestellt / optimiert?
> ...





			Lager - Warenkorb
		


Oder einfach die Lager in guter Industrie Qualität im Netz bestellen. Die Bezeichnung steht ja drauf!


----------



## Fluhbike (4. Februar 2022)

hösch, soviel zum thema eingelenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (4. Februar 2022)

Die Enduro Lager taugen nix, das Geld lieber in andere hochwertige Lager investieren und mit wasserdichten Fett auffüllen.


----------



## gorn (4. Februar 2022)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Lager - Warenkorb
> 
> 
> 
> Oder einfach die Lager in guter Industrie Qualität im Netz bestellen. Die Bezeichnung steht ja drauf!


laut Bezeichnung kommt man schon auf die 12€ pro Lager (auch wenn eben nicht ganz fancy "Enduro Bearings" drauf steht).  --> https://www.kugellager-shop.net/3802-2rs-max-3802vrs-kugellager.html
Bin mir nur noch unsicher um was für eine Bauform es sich eigentlich handelt.
Schrägkugellager einreihig, oder zweireihig? Das wird je nach Shop unterschiedlich angegeben. Die zweireihigen könnten doch auch durch ein einfaches Rillenkugellager ersetzt werden. das wäre dann ja schon mal SEHR viel günstier (63802 gibts in Max für ~5€). Auch der fehlende Hinweis seitens Commencal auf eine Ausrichtung der Lager beim Einbau lässt mich am "Schrägkugellager" zweifeln
[Spoiler: hab jetzt dann einfach mal die normalen RiKuLas genommen.  ]



Fluhbike schrieb:


> hösch, soviel zum thema eingelenker


Jaja, da wird ja auch noch fleissig abgestütz. Wäre das ganze Zeug nicht auch ein toller Ort für die IGUS-Lager?
Aber leider Studium zu lange her - bin froh wenn ich noch zusammenbekomme dass im Lager Kugeln statt Kastanien drin sind ;-)



_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Die Enduro Lager taugen nix, das Geld lieber in andere hochwertige Lager investieren und mit wasserdichten Fett auffüllen.


Bin gerne gewillt Dir zu glauben - kommt mir auch sehr nach "Hype" und Marketingblabla vor, aber kannst Du vielleicht auch einen Link beisteuern. Gerne lese ich mich da auch ein.


Update aus dem Keller:
Die Hinterbau hat sich nicht nur so "angefühlt". Die Lager waren wirklich größtenteils mit mehr Erde als Fett gefülllt.   (da wird doch wohl nicht wer mit dem Strahler draufgegangen sein !?!? )

Einen schönen Abend Euch!


----------



## Sascha_89 (6. Februar 2022)

Meine Lager am AM sahen auch schon nach einem halben Jahr ziemlich mitgenommen aus. Habe sie mit frischem Fett wieder gefüllt, der Wechsel wird aber wohl bald fällig.
Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass die EnduroBearings nichts taugen. Von den renommierten Herstellern (SKF, FAG, usw.) habe ich bisher aber keine vollugeligen Lager gefunden.

An meinem letzten Rad hatte ich die von Kugellager Express verwendet, die werde ich wohl noch einmal probieren und dann vergleichen.
(https://www.kugellager-express.de/vollkugeliges-rillenkugellager-6804-v-2rs-61804-v-2rs-20x32x7-mm)

Das mit den Schrägkugellagern ist wirklich interessant. Im Januar waren beim Lagersatz, den man von Commencal für das 29.2 kaufen konnte noch 6902 verbaut, jetzt sind es plötzlich 3802. Damals noch für 65€.
https://www.commencal-store.de/w21ebmeta-c2x31746556

Zweireihige Schrägkugellager sind in O-Anordnung aufgebaut, da ist die Ausrichtung egal.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Februar 2022)

Gibts irgendwo eine Aufstellung, welche Lagergrößen man an welcher Stelle am TR/AM benötigt?


----------



## Sascha_89 (6. Februar 2022)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwo eine Aufstellung, welche Lagergrößen man an welcher Stelle am TR/AM benötigt?


Überall 3802, bzw. 6902 außer am Hauptlager, da kommen 6804 rein.


----------



## jokoklaas (29. März 2022)

Hi.
Ist hier irgendjemand aus dem Raum Oberschwaben/Allgäu mit einem Rad in Größe M, dass man mal Probesitzen dürfte? 
Ich habe hier letztes Jahr schon einmal danach gefragt, wurde dann aber von mir wieder sehr schnell verworfen die Idee nach einem Meta.
Jetzt bin ich aber wirklich kurz davor auf den Bestellbutton zu drücken.
Ich tue mir aber immer schwer ein Rad blind zu kaufen. 
Fahre momentan ein Norco Optic. Hat mir jemand vllt zufällig einen Vergleich dazu?


----------



## derAndre (31. März 2022)

Hat jemand von Euch Probleme bei den DT Swiss XM1900 Laufräder mit Spiel an der Achse? Ich habe gerade entdeckt, dass ich vorne und hinten leichtes Achspiel habe. Ich dachte eigentlich das sei bei geklemmten Steckachsen nicht möglich.


----------



## JDEM (31. März 2022)

derAndre schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch Probleme bei den DT Swiss XM1900 Laufräder mit Spiel an der Achse? Ich habe gerade entdeckt, dass ich vorne und hinten leichtes Achspiel habe. Ich dachte eigentlich das sei bei geklemmten Steckachsen nicht möglich.



Da sind dann die Lager ausgeschlagen, aber die kann man bei DT gut wechseln.


----------



## derAndre (4. April 2022)

Ihr wisst ja, hin und wieder muss ein bisschen Luft von unten an die Reifen, sonst fangen die an zu schimmeln.


----------



## supamaier (18. April 2022)

Sascha_89 schrieb:


> Überall 3802, bzw. 6902 außer am Hauptlager, da kommen 6804 rein.


Hallo, bei mir steht auch demnächst ein Lagertausch an. Welches Werkzeug verwendet ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrDrBasket (18. April 2022)

Ich konnte es jetzt durch einseitiges Nachfetten noch mal was verzögern, werde mir von denen das entsprechende Werkzeug holen.
Bearingprotools


----------



## supamaier (19. April 2022)

MrDrBasket schrieb:


> Ich konnte es jetzt durch einseitiges Nachfetten noch mal was verzögern, werde mir von denen das entsprechende Werkzeug holen.
> Bearingprotools


Werd ich auch mal so probieren! Danke für den Link, genau sowas hab ich gesucht!


----------



## zymnokxx (26. April 2022)

supamaier schrieb:


> Werd ich auch mal so probieren! Danke für den Link, genau sowas hab ich gesucht!


hast du es schon im Einsatz? Klappt es?


----------



## supamaier (26. April 2022)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> hast du es schon im Einsatz? Klappt es?


Hallo, nein hab erstmal alle Lager geöffnet, gereinigt, Fett rein und jetzt läufts wieder. Für den Lagertausch werd ich mirs aber sicher kaufen..leider halt aus England zu importieren das ganze.


----------



## ykcor (1. Mai 2022)

Sogar daran haben sie gedacht - obergut!


----------



## elkitzi (1. Mai 2022)

Nur falls wer eines sucht in XL:..ich hätt eins zu verkaufen..



			https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/commencal-meta-tr-xl-customaufbau-komplettrad-562403402/


----------



## louwaenzo (7. Mai 2022)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Bin grade von der ersten Tour mit dem Rad zurück, zur größe muss ich sagen das ein XL wohl auch gegangen wäre. Im sitzen fühlt es sich schon recht kompakt an finde ich, wenn man dann aber im stehen fährt ist das vom Gefühl her schon wieder ne ganz andere Sache.
> 
> Aber ich bin mit dem Rad absolut zufrieden, Berg ab fühlt es sich super an und das ist die Hauptsache
> 
> ...


Du meintest XL wäre auch gegangen. Schrittlänge habe ich jetzt schonmal gefunden: 91 cm, aber wie groß bist du?

Kannste du einen kurzen Eindruck vom Bike geben, bzw mal sagen wie du jetzt zum ganzen L/XL THema stehst?
lg


----------



## louwaenzo (7. Mai 2022)

Wie viel GAbel Offset fahrt iht? (160FW) Bzw gibts eine Empfehlung con Commencal?


----------



## DerohneName (13. Mai 2022)

Servus, 

Gibt es hier zufällig jemanden, der ein Medium in der Nähe oder in Wien fährt und das ich proberollen dürfte? 

Schwanke momentan zwischen Meta TR und SX  

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curtis_87 (2. Juli 2022)

Guten Tag. 
Seht ihr einen gravierenden Vorteil beim 22er Rahmen? Der Flipchip macht es ja nur einen halben grad flacher und etwas mehr Reach. Oder gibt’s andere Sachen die ich übersehen hab? Schwanke momentan zwischen 21er und 22er Rahmen. Für den Preisunterschied bekommt man aber schon wieder ein Steuersatz und Innenlager…Gedanken über Gedanken…


----------



## DerohneName (2. Juli 2022)

curtis_87 schrieb:


> Guten Tag.
> Seht ihr einen gravierenden Vorteil beim 22er Rahmen? Der Flipchip macht es ja nur einen halben grad flacher und etwas mehr Reach. Oder gibt’s andere Sachen die ich übersehen hab? Schwanke momentan zwischen 21er und 22er Rahmen. Für den Preisunterschied bekommt man aber schon wieder ein Steuersatz und Innenlager…Gedanken über Gedanken…


Der Rahmen hat 1:1 die gleiche Geo wenn der 22er auf Slack ist. 
Ich habe darauf verzichtet, weil die minimale Änderung mMn keinen Mehrwert bietet. 

Sowas hat nur dann Sinn, wenn man es wie beim Stumpjumper Evo verstellen kann, ansonsten nutzt man das eh nie;-)


----------



## curtis_87 (2. Juli 2022)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat 1:1 die gleiche Geo wenn der 22er auf Slack ist.
> Ich habe darauf verzichtet, weil die minimale Änderung mMn keinen Mehrwert bietet.
> 
> Sowas hat nur dann Sinn, wenn man es wie beim Stumpjumper Evo verstellen kann, ansonsten nutzt man das eh nie;-)


Ja das stimmt soweit. Wahrscheinlich kommt das bei den wenigsten zum tragen, dass dauernd umgestellt wird. 

Frage an alle: Welche Innenlager fahrt ihr?
Favorisiere aktuell eine GX DUB Kurbel zu fahren.


----------



## lipmo51 (11. Juli 2022)




----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. August 2022)

Habe seit neuestem ein Knacken im Rahmen, das ich nicht lokalisieren kann. 

Moveloc und Kette habe ich schon demontiert, Knacken ist immer noch da. 

Tritt komischerweise nur einmal auf, nachdem das Rad >10 Minuten gestanden ist und ich einmal tiefer einfedere, also z. B. wenn ich einmal kräftig zum losfahren antrete oder denn ich einen Bordstein hochfahre. Danach ist die ganze Fahrt über Ruhe, bis ich das Rad wieder abstelle.

Hat jemand Ideen oder schon die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## supamaier (10. August 2022)

hallo,

bei meinem Meta AM2021 wars als wär der Rahmen irgendwie "verspannt". hat sogar geknackt wenn ich das bike an die wand gelehnt hab...es war dann die Schraube wie unten schon mal für das alte meta hier im forum beschrieben wurde. jetzt ist wieder ruhe bei mir  ein versuch is ja mal wert diese Schraube zu öffnen, reinigen, fetten und wieder mit dem richtigen Drehmoment anziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prof.66 (5. September 2022)

Welcher Federhärte fährt ihr den bei was für einem Gewicht ?


----------



## smoorface (23. September 2022)

hat jemand das neue TR von 2022?

Bin am überlegen nen Frame zu holen. Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob das 2021 oder 2022 Modell


----------



## Steff1337 (23. September 2022)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Welcher Federhärte fährt ihr den bei was für einem Gewicht ?


550lbs bei ~ 93kg Fahrfertig


----------



## Derwinter08 (23. September 2022)

Steff1337 schrieb:


> 550lbs bei ~ 93kg Fahrfertig


Ich fahre mittlerweile die cane creek Feder die Von 500-610 geht.
Ich wiege ~88 kg konnte sie aber noch nicht testen 
Vorher bin ich die eine weicher gefahren und die ist bei harten compression schon mal ordentlich durchgerasselt.


----------



## curtis_87 (23. September 2022)

smoorface schrieb:


> hat jemand das neue TR von 2022?
> 
> Bin am überlegen nen Frame zu holen. Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob das 2021 oder 2022 Modell


Stehe vor dem selben Thema. Habe bei Bikestats verglichen. Bis auf den verstellbaren Link gibt es wohl keinen Unterschied. Und ob ich n halbes grad flacher oder steiler bin, werde ich nicht merken. 
Tendiere zum '21er Rahmen.


----------



## FrankNL (23. September 2022)

Ja 22 Modell, Nürnberg


smoorface schrieb:


> hat jemand das neue TR von 2022?
> 
> Bin am überlegen nen Frame zu holen. Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob das 2021 oder 2022 Modell


----------



## smoorface (25. September 2022)

FrankNL schrieb:


> Ja 22 Modell, Nürnberg


wie groß bist Du?

Die Größenangaben beim Meta sind von 21 auf 22 unterschiedlich.
Bin 1,88 genau zwischen drin


----------



## FrankNL (26. September 2022)

1,93 ja der meta ist lang aber gut.
Tretlager Höhe unterscheid zwischen beiden Möglichkeiten 1 cm.


----------



## smoorface (26. September 2022)

hatte mal den Meta AM 29" in XL, der war mir zu lang.
Bin mir echt unsicher ob L oder XL


----------



## lipmo51 (26. September 2022)

Ich fahre mit 1.90 XL. Kleiner möchte ich es gar nicht haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (27. September 2022)

Ist schon mal jemand beides gefahren einen CoilShock (Idealerweise RockShock Super Deluxe Coil Ultimate) und einen Luftdämpfer? Ich würde gerne mal einen Luftdämpfer testen, weil ich nach wie vor das Gefühl habe, das der Ultimate Coil irgendwie überdämpft ist. Außerdem scheint mir der Luftdämpfer etwas flexibler.

Mich würden Eure Erfahrungen interessieren.


----------



## louwaenzo (27. September 2022)

smoorface schrieb:


> wie groß bist Du?
> 
> Die Größenangaben beim Meta sind von 21 auf 22 unterschiedlich.
> Bin 1,88 genau zwischen drin


Fahre das 21er TR in L mit 50er Vorbau. Bin 1,87.

Bergab richtige Macht, lässt sich aber bei Spielereien echt gut manövrieren. Im Sitzen fühlts sich dann schon kurz an, ich mag das aber gerne... -> Aufrechter Sitzen -> keine Schmerzen im unteren Rücken. 

Das XL ist dann vorne schon sehr lang, bei gleichbleibend (zumindest 21er Rahmen) kurzen Kettenstreben. D.h. du musst sehr viel Druck aufs Vorderrad geben. Dabei kann ein längerer Vorbau helfen, da wirds dann aber schon sehr laaaaaaaang.

Alles in Allem aber Geschmackssache


----------



## derAndre (27. September 2022)

smoorface schrieb:


> wie groß bist Du?
> 
> Die Größenangaben beim Meta sind von 21 auf 22 unterschiedlich.
> Bin 1,88 genau zwischen drin


Am Ende hilft nur drauf setzen und ausprobieren. Ist zugegeben bei einem Versenderbike ein bisschen schwierig.
Ich bin nur 184 cm lang und habe kurze Beine (84cm). Ich fahre ein L und möchte keinen mm Reach missen!


----------



## smoorface (27. September 2022)

habe mir heute das 22er Modell in XL bestellt.
Es ist nur 1,5cm länger als mein Tyee das ich mit nem 40er Vorbau fahre.
Sitze auf dem Tyee schön aufrecht.
Würde am Meta nen 35er Vorabu montieren und einer 160er verbauen.

Spannung steigt.......


----------



## JDEM (27. September 2022)

Länge schadet nicht! Fahre auch XL bei 1,84m, aber mit 50mm Vorbau - hilft um Druck aus VR zu bekommen, falls man gerade mal nicht so aktiv fährt.


----------



## smoorface (28. September 2022)

werde es am WE aufbauen, hat jemand evtl. noch eine 10x20 Dämpferbuchse?
Egal ob für RS, Fox oder DVO


----------



## smoorface (28. September 2022)

habe es in der Farbe dark slate geordert.


----------



## smoorface (28. September 2022)

weiß jemand wie weit der Einschub der Sattelstütze beim XL ist?
In 34.9 ist vieles vergriffen.
Habe noch die 200er von SDG bekommen


----------



## Steff1337 (28. September 2022)

Kann dir sagen, dass eine 240er oneup in mein 21 XL komplett passt. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smoorface (28. September 2022)

is ja geil.


----------



## louwaenzo (29. September 2022)

Mit der Enduro Galerie jetzt Doppelpost, aber hier gehörts ja au hin


----------



## smoorface (29. September 2022)

louwaenzo schrieb:


> Mit der Enduro Galerie jetzt Doppelpost, aber hier gehörts ja au hin
> Anhang anzeigen 1559337


welche Größe ist das? Hätte es doch poliert bestellen sollen


----------



## louwaenzo (29. September 2022)

smoorface schrieb:


> welche Größe ist das? Hätte es doch poliert bestellen sollen


Größe L, ist aber das 21er und nicht in polished sondern gunmetal 


Edith: Auf dem Bild siehts aber extrem lang aus...


----------



## smoorface (29. September 2022)

Hammer Farbe, gefällt mir. Aber Griffe mit der Gabel ??? 
Geschmäcker sind verschieden


----------



## louwaenzo (29. September 2022)

smoorface schrieb:


> Hammer Farbe, gefällt mir. Aber Griffe mit der Gabel ???
> Geschmäcker sind verschieden


Ja die hatte ich noch über... Aber meistens sind da eh meine Hände drauf  Dann bleibt da nurnoch die Joker würdige Gabel zu Aheadkappe/Sattelklemmen Combo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (29. September 2022)

smoorface schrieb:


> welche Größe ist das? Hätte es doch poliert bestellen sollen






Also ich finde das polierte ja schick, aber es ist schon EXTREM anfällig. Kleinste Berührung,  und schon fetter Kratzer drin. Sowas anfälliges habe ich noch nie gehabt. Man könnte es natürlich abkleben, aber da hatte ich keine Lust drauf.
Denke im Winter werde ich dem Meta eine neue Farbe verpassen..... mal schauen was es wird


----------



## smoorface (29. September 2022)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das polierte ja schick, aber es ist schon EXTREM anfällig. Kleinste Berührung,  und schon fetter Kratzer drin. Sowas anfälliges habe ich noch nie gehabt. Man könnte es natürlich abkleben, aber da hatte ich keine Lust drauf.
> Denke im Winter werde ich dem Meta eine neue Farbe verpassen..... mal schauen was es wird


Bitte mach das nicht, in den polierten Zustand bekommst Du es nur schwer zurück. Ist das ein L ?


----------



## lipmo51 (29. September 2022)

smoorface schrieb:


> Bitte mach das nicht, in den polierten Zustand bekommst Du es nur schwer zurück. Ist das ein L ?


Ich will das gar nicht in den polierten Zustand zurückbekommen. Ist ein XL Rahmen


----------



## smoorface (29. September 2022)

ich nehme ihn wenn es soweit ist


----------



## lipmo51 (30. September 2022)

smoorface schrieb:


> ich nehme ihn wenn es soweit ist


Ich verkaufe den Rahmen nicht. Werde nur die Farbe ändern


----------



## hansurf (30. September 2022)

Ich poste hier mal ganz frech quer rein, da es sich um einen AM Rahmen handelt. 
Ich verkaufe im Bikemarkt meinen AM 29 Rahmen in XL aus 2021. 






						Commencal Framekit Meta AM 29 2021 Gr. XL | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Commencal Framekit Meta AM 29 2021 Gr. XL, Hallo, ich löse gerade meinen Fuhrpark auf und verabschiede mich von den Bikes die einfach zu wenig genutzt werden.  Biete hier meine Commencal Met…




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Zustand top, da wenig benutzt. Bin auch für faire Angebote offen.


----------



## smoorface (30. September 2022)

hansurf schrieb:


> Ich poste hier mal ganz frech quer rein, da es sich um einen AM Rahmen handelt.
> Ich verkaufe im Bikemarkt meinen AM 29 Rahmen in XL aus 2021.
> 
> 
> ...


habe ich gesehen, hätte ihn genommen wenn es ein L wäre.


----------



## smoorface (2. Oktober 2022)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Ich will das gar nicht in den polierten Zustand zurückbekommen. Ist ein XL Rahmen


meinte dann kannst Du meinen Rahmen haben  und ich Deinen


----------



## smoorface (5. Oktober 2022)

Steff1337 schrieb:


> Kann dir sagen, dass eine 240er oneup in mein 21 XL komplett passt. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter


hast Du die 240er komplett bis zum Verschlußring einschieben können?


----------



## Steff1337 (5. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin mir zu 90% sicher, daß die komplett versenkt werden kann ja. Bin grad im Urlaub und kann nicht nachgucken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Oktober 2022)

Fährt von euch jemand das TR aus 2021 oder 2022 mit ner Steckachse mit Hebel? Hab mir die Rockshox Maxle Ultimate 12x148 bestellt und festgestellt, dass sie zu lang ist.


----------



## smoorface (12. Oktober 2022)

Steff1337 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir zu 90% sicher, daß die komplett versenkt werden kann ja. Bin grad im Urlaub und kann nicht nachgucken...


240er passt leider nicht komplett in den XL Rahmen, schaut 3cm raus.


----------



## derAndre (24. Oktober 2022)

wie viel SAG fahrt Ihr am TR am Heck und warum? (Gerne in Verbindung mit wie viel Federweg an der Front.)


----------



## smoorface (28. Oktober 2022)

Hat jemand im seinem aktuellen TR den SX Rocker Link verbaut?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Oktober 2022)

derAndre schrieb:


> wie viel SAG fahrt Ihr am TR am Heck und warum? (Gerne in Verbindung mit wie viel Federweg an der Front.)


Ich fahre hinten jetzt zwischen 20 und 25% mit ner 160er Lyrik vorne mit auch ca 25%.

Warum? Weil so das Rad sich lebendiger anfühlt.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Oktober 2022)

derAndre schrieb:


> wie viel SAG fahrt Ihr am TR am Heck und warum? (Gerne in Verbindung mit wie viel Federweg an der Front.)


Mit 160er LYRIK eher 30%/30%.
Ich mag es soft am Anfang und dann progressiv.
Mir fehlen Kraft und Tempo für ein härteres Fahrwerk


----------



## derAndre (29. Oktober 2022)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich fahre hinten jetzt zwischen 20 und 25% mit ner 160er Lyrik vorne mit auch ca 25%.
> 
> Warum? Weil so das Rad sich lebendiger anfühlt.


Ich bin bisher auch so um die 25% gefahren. Also eine 500er Feder im Super Deluxe. Das war aber nie soo richtig geil. Fühlte sich irgendwie überdämpft an. Die Lowdruckstufe hatte ich auch immer komplett offen.

Dann habe ich mal kurz auf nen Luftdämpfer umgestellt zum testen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich der Dämpfer kaum auf die avisierten 25% bekommen haben ohne die Luftkammer platzen zu lassen. Da habe ich festgestellt, dass sich das Bikle mit etwas mehr SAG deutlich besser und lebendiger anfühlt. 

Danach habe ich die 400er Feder eingebaut. Das war natürlich viel zu weich aber jetzt habe eine 450er Feder verbaut und fahre um die 30 % SAG. Eigentlich zu viel für ein Trailbike mit nur 140mm Federweg (finde ich) aber es fühlt sich so viel Lebendiger und  verspielter an.


----------



## Steff1337 (29. Oktober 2022)

Danke fürs Teilen deiner Einschätzung.
Fahre mit ca 94kg fahrfertig eine 550er und komme damit auf ca 27%.
Habe auch das Gefühl es fühlt sich immer bissl steif an. Vllt pack ich nun doch nochmal die 500er rein und teste es aus. Die mitgelieferte 450er empfand ich definitiv als zu weich.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Oktober 2022)

Bei mir ist es genau anders wie bei euch. Ich fahre mit dem Rad regelmäßig Touren mit 2000 hm+ und habe mich gezielt für das Meta entschieden, weil ich ein Rad mit Reserven wollte und kein Bock auf einen 13 kg Plastikbomber hatte - sowas fühlt sich für mich auf harten Trails ungut an. Mein Meta hat einen Deluxe Debonair RTC Dämpfer, der bei Helmchentune angepasst wurde. 

Klar ist der Dämpfer ein Kompromiss und auf längeren Abfahrten hat er gegen Ende auch zu kämpfen. Aber mir taugt der Kompromiss overall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (30. Oktober 2022)

Steff1337 schrieb:


> Danke fürs Teilen deiner Einschätzung.
> Fahre mit ca 94kg fahrfertig eine 550er und komme damit auf ca 27%.
> Habe auch das Gefühl es fühlt sich immer bissl steif an. Vllt pack ich nun doch nochmal die 500er rein und teste es aus. Die mitgelieferte 450er empfand ich definitiv als zu weich.


ich bin deutlich schwerer (ca 116kg)...


----------



## derAndre (30. Oktober 2022)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es genau anders wie bei euch. Ich fahre mit dem Rad regelmäßig Touren mit 2000 hm+ und habe mich gezielt für das Meta entschieden, weil ich ein Rad mit Reserven wollte und kein Bock auf einen 13 kg Plastikbomber hatte - sowas fühlt sich für mich auf harten Trails ungut an. Mein Meta hat einen Deluxe Debonair RTC Dämpfer, der bei Helmchentune angepasst wurde.
> 
> Klar ist der Dämpfer ein Kompromiss und auf längeren Abfahrten hat er gegen Ende auch zu kämpfen. Aber mir taugt der Kompromiss overall.


Ich verstehe nicht was Du meinst mit genau anders als bei uns? Ich habe doch gar nichts über meine Fahrweise und Anforderungen geschrieben. Ja meine Touren sind deutlich "kürzer" aber ich habe kein Enduro. Das TR muss also alles inkl. Bikeparkbesuchen mit machen. Wobei ich da meist das DH Bike nehme. Das ich schon aleine wegen meines Gewichts ordentliche Reserven brauche, dürfte klar sein. Ich gleiche das ein wenig durch relativ saubere Fahrweise aus (sagen die Jungs und Mädels mit denen ich fahre). Das Haupteinsatzgebiet sind anspruchvolle Singletrails und gerade hier fand ich den Hinterbau immer irgendwie Dumpf. Mit der 450er Feder hatte ich bis jetzt noch keinen Durchschlag und bei schnellen ruppigen Trails habe ich das Gefühl auf deutlich mehr Tracktion am zurückgreifen zu können.


----------



## Derwinter08 (30. Oktober 2022)

Abend ich fahre die Härtest CC Valt Feder mit 550-610.
In eine CC double barrel IL 
Bei runde 85-90 KG


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Oktober 2022)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht was Du meinst mit genau anders als bei uns? Ich habe doch gar nichts über meine Fahrweise und Anforderungen geschrieben. Ja meine Touren sind deutlich "kürzer" aber ich habe kein Enduro. Das TR muss also alles inkl. Bikeparkbesuchen mit machen. Wobei ich da meist das DH Bike nehme. Das ich schon aleine wegen meines Gewichts ordentliche Reserven brauche, dürfte klar sein. Ich gleiche das ein wenig durch relativ saubere Fahrweise aus (sagen die Jungs und Mädels mit denen ich fahre). Das Haupteinsatzgebiet sind anspruchvolle Singletrails und gerade hier fand ich den Hinterbau immer irgendwie Dumpf. Mit der 450er Feder hatte ich bis jetzt noch keinen Durchschlag und bei schnellen ruppigen Trails habe ich das Gefühl auf deutlich mehr Tracktion am zurückgreifen zu können.


Da hast  Du Recht. Ich schließe einfach aus den Stahldämpfern, dass hier das Thema Performance über dem Thema Gewicht steht.

Auch fahre ich eher langsame, technisch-steile Abfahrten. Bei den von Dir genannten rumpligen Trails bin ich eher langsamer unterwegs. Fahre den Deluxe mit 220 psi. Leblos war der Deluxe bei mir auch, als ich ihn noch mit mehr SAG gefahren bin. Irgendwer in den Meta-Threads hat mir den Tipp gegeben, mit mehr Druck, weniger Dämfung und weniger Endprogression (Spacer) zu fahren. Seither ist es wesentlich besser. Aber bestimmt bin ich auch einfach langsamer unterwegs.

Welche Luftdämpfer bist Du vorher gefahren.


----------



## lipmo51 (1. November 2022)

zu wenige Fotos hier.... ;-)


----------



## derAndre (2. November 2022)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Da hast  Du Recht. Ich schließe einfach aus den Stahldämpfern, dass hier das Thema Performance über dem Thema Gewicht steht.
> 
> Auch fahre ich eher langsame, technisch-steile Abfahrten. Bei den von Dir genannten rumpligen Trails bin ich eher langsamer unterwegs. Fahre den Deluxe mit 220 psi. Leblos war der Deluxe bei mir auch, als ich ihn noch mit mehr SAG gefahren bin. Irgendwer in den Meta-Threads hat mir den Tipp gegeben, mit mehr Druck, weniger Dämfung und weniger Endprogression (Spacer) zu fahren. Seither ist es wesentlich besser. Aber bestimmt bin ich auch einfach langsamer unterwegs.
> 
> Welche Luftdämpfer bist Du vorher gefahren.


Ich bin nur einen Tag zum testen einen Fox X2 gefahren. Da dort aber das Bushing minimal ausgeschlagen war, habe ich das Experiement abgebrochen. An sich war das mit dem Luft Dämpfer "OK" aber eben nicht viel agiler oder fröhlicher als mit der Stahlfeder. Zum Thema mehr Druck und weniger Dämpfung: Ich hatte die Druckstufe immer komplett offen bei der 500er Feder. Jetzt kann ich wenigsten ein bisschen damit arbeiten.

@lipmo51 Ok,Ok. Wir waren gestern ein bisschen spielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (7. November 2022)

Falls jemand einen XL Rahmen sucht...






						Trail Bike Rahmen: 102 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Trail Bike Rahmen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 102 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## silent_silver (15. November 2022)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Falls jemand einen XL Rahmen sucht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Rahmen hat den Besitzer gewechselt 

Nächste Schritte:

Rahmen wird mit Schutzfolie abgeklebt
Dämpferbuchse ist bestellt
Dämpfer wird ein 216x63
Aufbau wird ein Mulletsetup
Geo damit nahezu unverändert
--> Ziel: ein wendiges Spielbike

Mein aktueller Hobel hat 20mm längere Kettenstrebe und 20mm mehr Reach (Pole Evolink XL/K4). Radstand liegt bei 1364mm und die Kiste kann gut und sicher geradeaus - Kurven eher so semi 
Daher das zweite Rad zum Spielen.
Bilder und erste Erfahrungen folgen.


----------



## Steff1337 (15. November 2022)

silent_silver schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat den Besitzer gewechselt
> 
> Nächste Schritte:
> 
> ...


Kannst du mir sagen, wie man aus dem tr ein Mullet macht? Außer lediglich das Hinterrad zu wechseln  Hat noch jemand Erfahrung mit dem tr als Mullet?


----------



## silent_silver (15. November 2022)

Ich hab mir vor dem Rahmenkauf bereits Gedanken gemacht wie ich es aufbauen will und warum. Das teile ich auch gerne mit dir/euch im Verlauf des Aufbaus.
Die Frage, die du dir vorher beantworten kannst: Warum spielst du mit dem Gedanken ein Mullet-Setup zu fahren?


----------



## MrDrBasket (15. November 2022)

silent_silver schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat den Besitzer gewechselt
> 
> Nächste Schritte:
> 
> ...


Uh, spannend
Ist das ein 2021+ Rahmen? 
Denn dann bin Ich gespannt wie du an die Lösung von einer Sache ran gehst:

- Dämpfer mit dem Einbaumaß 216x63mm
Exzentrische Dämpferhülse, traveln? Die Intention für mich--> den Link nicht nutzen müssen. Gute Idee bzw. Ansatzpunkt.

Ich wäre für den Mullet-Umbau auf den Link von WRP gegangen, selber noch vor, aber keine Zeit zum lackieren
Uns hier schön auf dem laufenden halten


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. November 2022)

silent_silver schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat den Besitzer gewechselt
> 
> Nächste Schritte:
> 
> ...


Na dann, meinen Glückwunsch und allzeit gute Fahrt.
Mal sehen wie es Dir gefällt, da wo wir beide fahren


----------



## Davedrift (18. November 2022)

Hi zusammen, mal ne Frage. Hab mir gerade ein Meta TR 29 aufgebaut. Habt ihr auch an der Hinteren Bremsaufnahme nur 5mm Tiefe bei beiden Gewinden?
Wundert mich halt, da ich bei meinem 2020er Clash viel mehr hatte und die Bohrungen viel Tiefer sind.
Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Davedrift (18. November 2022)

Hi zusammen, mal ne Frage. Hab mir gerade ein Meta TR 29 aufgebaut. Habt ihr auch an der Hinteren Bremsaufnahme nur 5mm Tiefe bei beiden Gewinden?
Wundert mich halt, da ich bei meinem 2020er Clash viel mehr hatte und die Bohrungen viel Tiefer sind.
Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. November 2022)

Davedrift schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, mal ne Frage. Hab mir gerade ein Meta TR 29 aufgebaut. Habt ihr auch an der Hinteren Bremsaufnahme nur 5mm Tiefe bei beiden Gewinden?
> Wundert mich halt, da ich bei meinem 2020er Clash viel mehr hatte und die Bohrungen viel Tiefer sind.
> Danke für eure Antworten.


Habe einen 21er Rahmen und die Shimano Standard Schrauben der Bremse haben Gewinde auf deren kompletter Länge. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Davedrift (18. November 2022)

Ich meinte das eher so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. November 2022)

So habe ich es auch verstanden. Ich habe mich schlecht ausgedrückt. Die Schrauben haben in der kompletten Länge in die Aufnahme gepasst bzw. auf der kompletten Länge war im Rahmen Gewinde vorhanden.


----------



## derAndre (19. November 2022)

Nach zwei Wochen mit der eigentlich viel zu weichen Feder am TR kann ich nur sagen, versucht das mal. Fahrt die Bude mal mit 30% SAG. Ich liebe es. Ich habe bekleidet sicher mindestens 117 kg (113,5 unbekleidet) und fahre nur eine 450er Feder in meinem Super Deluxe Coil Ultimate und liebe es. Ich hatte noch keinen "hörbaren" Durschlag und ich nehme das Bike ganz ordentlich ran.

Dabei braucht allerdings den Federweg allerdings nur für die Anfahrt, denn die Landung ist Butterweich.


----------



## nick2201 (19. November 2022)

mit 117KG ein 50 feder?
ich bin auch 117KG und habe ein 600 feder


----------



## derAndre (19. November 2022)

nick2201 schrieb:


> mit 117KG ein 50 feder?
> ich bin auch 117KG und habe ein 600 feder


Ich hatte am Anfang eine 650er Feder verbaut. Da war das Ding ein Hardtail. Dann habe ich mich kontinuirlich über 550 und 500 zu der 450er Feder runter gearbeitet. Bei anderen Bikes fahre ich auch 600 oder 650er Federn. das TR hat eine Kinematic oder Übersetzungsverhältnis, die das erlauben/fordern. Jetzt macht der Climbswitch an dem Dämpfer auch langsam Sinn.


----------



## silent_silver (21. November 2022)

Moin Freunde - es ist vollbracht, das Rad ist seit Samstag aufgebaut.
Die Teile sind nahezu 1:1 vom Winter-Hardtail ans TR29 gewandert, daher kein "Bling, Bling Aufbau", sondern robuste Hardware für all-season-rides, die zuverlässig ist und auf die Fresse bekommen kann  

Gamechanger ist für mich die 240er Dropper, die ich vorher nicht an einem Fully fahren konnte.
Ich hab gehofft, die Kiste würde etwas leichter als mein Pole Evolink (XL) werden, bin aber trotzdem bei 18kg rausgekommen


----------



## hribman (23. November 2022)

Hi Silent_Silver,

Du hast dein TR ja auf Mullet umgerüstet... Kannst du dazu noch was erläutern?
Hast du einfach nur das Hinterrad getauscht oder noch irgendwas an der Hebelei geändert?
Deinen Berechnungen zufolge ändert sich somit das BB-drop Maß von -33 auf -9,5 mm?
Ich überlege derzeit mir ein Meta TR zu kaufen oder ggf. ein SX, da es ab Werk ja schon Mullet ist,
mit der Option den Federweg wieder auf 140mm zu kürzen.   Allerdings werde ich dabei auch 
nicht so schlau aus den Datenblättern, da eigentlich schon der unterschiedliche Hub der Dämpfer
die Federwegs Differenz ausmacht (55mm Hub beim TR  zu 62,5mm beim SX).  Hinzu kommt aber
noch eine offesnichtlich andere Hebelage mit anderem Übersetzungsverhltnis, was mich etwas stutzig macht.....


----------



## silent_silver (23. November 2022)

Moin,

klar kann ich gerne machen! Ich bringe hier mal einen Mix aus Theorie und Praxis ein. Muss aber an der einen oder anderen Stelle etwas weiter ausholen und hoffe es hilft mehr als das es nervt 
Ich hab am Sonntag meinen ersten Ausflug im Wald über eine Vielzahl von unterschiedlichen Trails gemacht, erlaube mir ein Zwischenfazit aber noch kein abschließendes Urteil. Daher werd ich bei Zeiten, wenn genug Erfahrungen zusammengekommen sind und das Setup optimiert ist, nochmal ein kurzes Feedback zu meinen Erfahrungen geben.

Theorie und Entscheidungsfindung:
Wie in Post #469 bereits erwähnt wollte ich für meine Verhältnisse ein "kleineres" Bike.
Meine Eckdaten sind: 200cm, SL98cm, 100kg
Ich hab ein Pole Evolink in XL das in jederlei Hinsicht riesig ist, hier der Vergleich (Stock, ohne Modifikationen):




Ich hab das Mulletsetup bereits an zwei Rädern gefahren (Taival & Evolink) und es ist deutlich leichter einen Richtungswechsel einzuleiten. Gerade in Verbindung mit einem tieferen Tretlager macht das in die Kurve legen richtig Spaß.

Folgende Kriterien standen für den neuen Rahmen auf der Liste:

kein Hardtail (hab ich zwei Saisons probiert, machen meine Knie nicht mehr mit  )
kein Carbon
preisgünstig
kompakteres Bike
etwas weniger Federweg (eher AM als Enduro)
insgesamt Kürzer: weniger Reach, kürzere Kettenstreben (43X)

robuster Rahmen, der auch 100kg + Ausrüstung ohne großen Flex mitmacht
Sitzwinkel um 77/78° gerade für Langbeiner wichtig
flip-chip um die Geo nochmal feintunen zu können
Das Meta AM fällt raus, da es etwas zu fett aufgestellt ist, für meine Belange. Wenns richtig wild wird, hab ich das Evolink, zwei "Super-Enduros" brauche ich nicht.
Das SX hat auch mehr Federweg, fällt aber aus zwei anderen Gründen raus:

Die Kettenstreben sind ca. 10mm länger, was mMn dem Mulletansatz der Wendigkeit etwas widerspricht, ich bin aber kein Ingenieur, die Profis werden sich dabei etwas gedacht haben
Es kann kein 29er Laufrad mit anständiger Bereifung verbaut werden, da dort die Querstrebe zwischen den beiden Sitzstreben im Weg ist. Hab in einem Redditpost ein Foto dazu gefunden: Beitrag hier
Ich war schon kurz davor mir das META TR29 2022 bei BC zu ordern als ich im Bikemarkt das Angebot von @lipmo51 fand. Also kurz geschrieben, reserviert und mit gerade mal 80min Fahrzeit hingefahren - kurz nett unterhalten und die Kiste eingeladen  Danke an dieser Stelle für super freundliche und faire Abwicklung! 

Somit war klar, dass es das 2021er TR ohne flip-chip wird. Also nochmal zu bike-stats in den Georechner um zu prüfen, wie die Geo aussehen wird. Hierzu auch nochmal der Verweis auf meinen Post auf der vorherigen Seite (#469). Geo bleibt mit einem 216x63mm Dämpfer statt 210x55 nahezu gleich.
Was sich definitiv verändert ist der Federweg und das Übersetzungsverhältnis, wenn ich den Hinterbau an einen Dämpfer hänge, der 6mm mehr Einbaulänge hat und 8mm mehr Hub hat.
Den Mullet Linkage wollte ich mir nicht extra für teures Geld dazu holen, zumal ich keinen metrischen Dämpfer gehabt hätte 
Für alle die das Mullet-Linkage interessiert bitte hier klicken
Meine Theorie für die Übersetzung ist, dass die Kurve an meinem Aufbau beide Linien über den Federweg verbindet. Heißt Start bei etwa 3 und zum Ende des Federwegs bei circa 2,2 endet.
Damit wäre gutes Ansprechverhalten und eine bessere Endprogression gegeben. Somit optimal für nen Coil-Dämpfer.
Wie gesagt ich bin kein Mathematiker und/oder Ingenieur, wenn sich hier jemand auskennt, gerne seinen Senf dazu geben!

Graph von der Webseite für das META MULLET LINKAGE vs Stock:




Noch ein Hinweis zum BB Drop, der wird bei z.B. bike-stats an der Hinterradnabe gemessen. Gehts du also von 29" auf 27,5" verringert sich dein BB Drop logischerweise. Einfacher ist es hier die eigentliche Tretlagerhöhe als Referenzwert zu nehmen.

*ACHTUNG:* Bis hier hin alles Theorie, ich hab vorher kein META TR in XL Probesitzen/Fahren können und ich hatte lediglich den Wunsch nach etwas Kleinerem mit Potential für mehr Dynamik, mehr Wendigkeit. Ob das gut geht oder nicht war volles Risiko meinerseits und mir war es bewusst, dass es auch nach hinten losgehen kann! Zumindest war ein Großteil meiner Kriterien von oben erfüllt.

Praxisteil:

Aufbau:
Beim Teile von einem Rad an das andere Schrauben gab es keine großen Auffälligkeiten - nur ein paar kurze Anmerkungen:
Wenn man wie ich die Bremsen wie beim Motorrad fährt (rechts vorne, links hinten) wirds im Unterrohr etwas fummelig, da sich die Züge dort kreuzen. Ist aber kein Showstopper.
Bei mir war der Zug für die Dropper schon drin, ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das nicht möglich ist den durch die Kurven des Rahmens zu fädeln, wenn das Tretlager vorher eingepresst wird. Hier also drauf achten 

Lack:
Ich bin jetzt schon ziemlich glücklich, dass ich mir mehrere Stunden beim Serienschauen genommen habe um den Rahmen abzukleben. Schonerspuren am Oberrohr und leichte Reibspuren an der rechten Sitzstrebe von meinem Schuh (ich fahre mit dem linken Fuß vorne) sind jetzt schon deutlich zu erkennen.
Solltet ihr Lackschutzfolie nutzen, die vorher nass gemacht wird, achtet darauf, dass die Flüssigkeit mit dem Werkzeug sorgsam rausgewischt wird, sonst gibt es Flecken!

Fahreindruck:

Einstellfahrt am Samstag:
Dadurch, dass ich alle Teile bereits hatte, die an dem anderen Rad waren, ist das Einstellen auf ein Minimum reduziert worden. Alle Kontaktpunkte (Pedale, Sattel, Griffe, Brems- und Schalthebel) waren bekannt und gewohnt.
Sitzposition ist aufrechter und angenehmer als ich dachte, ich hatte beim Aufbau echt Angst, dass der Hobel zu klein wird.

Waldausflug am Sonntag:
Die Bedingungen waren leicht frostig, teils überfroren, die Trails voll mit Laub und die übliche Feuchte im Wald tut sein übriges. Die Ganzjahresfahrer wissen was los ist 

Uphill: Der Sitzwinkel ist nochmal Steiler als am Evolink und das merke ich. Trotz der 18kg fährt das Rad besser nach oben als ich es bisher gewohnt war. Andere Reviews bei Youtube sprechen von einem Rad, dass eher etwas träge ist. Für mich, der nie 12-14kg Bikes den Berg hochjagt, fühlte es sich angenehmer und einfacher als mit dem Evolink an. Ich fahre an beiden Rädern mind. Enduro Karkassen und Cushcore in den Reifen - hinten Pro vorne XC. Bin es also gewohnt, dass es eher zäh ist.
Sehr angenehm aufgefallen ist, dass es bei offenem Dämpfer schon etwas wippt, aber nicht zu tief einsackt. Mit geschlossenem Dämpfer ist dann tatsächlich Ruhe - toll!

Downhill:
Ob es an den Bedingungen, dem ersten Trail nach drei Wochen Pause, an etwas Unsicherheit/Aufregung oder am Rad lag - keine Ahnung. Der erste Trail fühlt sich ungewohnt an, da das META spitzer über die Steine und Wurzeln tänzelte als ich es bisher kannte - nichts gefährliches oder Angst einflößendes aber ein neues Gefühl.
Der zweite und dritte Trail war von der Charakteristik deutlich schneller als der erste und meine Fresse hab ich mich gefreut und gerufen "...alter, wie geil ist das denn hier...!?!" - stabile geradeausfahrt und schöne Rotation in die Kurven zaubern ein fettes Grinsen auf das Gesicht! Hier decken sich die Reviews mit meinen ersten Eindrücken - je schneller, desto lebendiger und spaßiger. Fahrwerk hinten arbeitet harmonisch mit der 150er Lyrik vorne, der Wunsch nach mehr war zu keiner Zeit da. Zwischendurch hab ich die Springdex von 690 auf 650 gedreht. Ansprechverhalten noch einen Tick besser, hier ging allerdings trotz Highspeed-Zugstufenanpassung etwas pop verloren, da muss ich nochmal ans Setup ran.
Dieser Eindruck bestätigte sich auch bei Sprüngen, die so zwischen 2 und 4 Meter haben- Geschwindigkeit hat hier geregelt 
Für alle die moderne Bikes mit progressiver Geometrie fahren wissen, dass gerade aktiver Druck auf dem Vorderrad oder generell Position auf dem Bike wichtiger geworden ist. Für jemanden, der von so einem langen Hobel wie ich kommt, ist es ziemlich angenehm mal zentral stehen bleiben zu können und sich nicht mehr so extrem viel auf dem Rad bewegen zu müssen.
Bunnyhops gehen gefühlt etwas leichter aber keine Welten - hier sind 18kg wohl einfach 18kg.

*Zwischenfazit:*
Ich bin wirklich angenehm angetan. So einfach hab ich es mir nicht vorgestellt die Teile von einem Rahmen an den nächsten zu schrauben und so wenig Änderungswünsche zu haben. Sowohl hoch als auch runter ein starkes erstes Erlebnis und ich bin heiß auf die nächste Ausfahrt!

Ich lade alle hier ein die geteilten Ideen, Lösungsansätze und Interpretationen zu diskutieren. Bin auf euer Feedback gespannt.

Beste Grüße aus Hannover,
Mathias


----------



## hribman (23. November 2022)

Hi Mathias,

bor, das ist viel Text, aber vielen Dank!  Das ist ein mega geiler Input. 
Ich sehe ,wir haben viele gemeinsame Vorstellungen von dem Ganzen. Ich fahre die Bremsen auch im Moto Style!  

Alles klar schonmal, dann wirds defintiv das TR.  Das mit der Schwinge war mir garnicht bewusst.
Die sind also physikalisch wirklich unterschiedlich?!  Ich dachte die längere Kettenstrebe wäre der Kinematik bzw. der Geo geschuldet, da die Schwinge in der Nullstellung in einem anderen Winkel zur
Tretachse steht... 

Dein Text war alle andere als langweilig.  Auch das mit dem Mullet Link ist interessant.
Würde aber gerne wissen inwiefern der Hebel länger ist.  also ich vermute mal der müsste ja länger sein, um auf das selbe Niveau vom 29´er Aufbau zu kommen.
Bei youtube gibts ja ein Conversion Video (nur andersherum:  von TR auf SX)  Das check ich nochmal aus.
Dort baut der Kollege die originalen Links vom SX ein, inkl. dem längeren Dämofer.
Dort sieht man ganz klar den Längenunterschied der einzelnen Bauteile.  Der Umlenkhebel beieinflusst
ja in erster Linie das Übersetzungsverhältnis über den ganzen Hub des Dämpfer, der andere Hebel gleicht ja nur mehr oder weniger den Längenunterschied des Dämofers aus, dachte ich zunächst.
Wie in deinem Link zu der australischen Seite zu sehen, ändert sich aber offenbar doch noch mehr.
Das hat zwar auch Einfluss auf den Startpunkt und damit verschiebt sich einfach die Kurve.
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so viel ausmacht. Aber man sieht ja auch dass der Verlauf quasi fast identisch ist.  Pedalrückschlag wird auch positiv beeinlusst. Ja das kann sein, in der Theorie.
Die wollen das Ding aber auch verkaufen.   425,- Dollar finde ich aber zu happig.

viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. November 2022)

silent_silver schrieb:


> Moin Freunde - es ist vollbracht, das Rad ist seit Samstag aufgebaut.
> Die Teile sind nahezu 1:1 vom Winter-Hardtail ans TR29 gewandert, daher kein "Bling, Bling Aufbau", sondern robuste Hardware für all-season-rides, die zuverlässig ist und auf die Fresse bekommen kann
> 
> Gamechanger ist für mich die 240er Dropper, die ich vorher nicht an einem Fully fahren konnte.
> Ich hab gehofft, die Kiste würde etwas leichter als mein Pole Evolink (XL) werden, bin aber trotzdem bei 18kg rausgekommen


Sehr schick. Viel Spaß damit.

PS: In grün wiegt es nur 16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hribman (23. November 2022)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Sehr schick. Viel Spaß damit.
> 
> PS: In grün wiegt es nur 16


Ach, gut zu wissen. 
Was muss man denn nehmen?  Keswick green oder heritage green?


----------



## silent_silver (23. November 2022)

Sehr gern! Ich freue mich, wenn es dir und anderen ein bisschen bei der Entscheidungsfindung hilft.

Ich kenne bisher nur einen der auch im Moto-Style fährt. Grüße an @LocoOno - bester Mann, der mir das Evolink verkauft hat 😜

Also ich hab es in den SX Videos schon so verstanden, dass dafür extra eine andere Kinematik vorgesehen und damit die Schwinge neu entwickelt worden ist.
Die Kettenstrebenlänge (unsagged) bekommt man selbst bei wilden Umbauten nicht um 10mm verschoben - die bleibt mehr oder weniger stabil.

Der Mulletlink macht mMn nicht mehr als mein längerer Dämpfer es auch tut. Der wird etwas länger sein und drückt damit den Hinterbau wieder höher, um die 3/4" Absenkung durch das 27,5er Hinterrad auszugleichen. Der Rest ist physikalische Konsequenz der geänderten Umlenkungen. Haben sie aber in puncto Marketing gut verpackt 😅

Was ich nicht verstanden habe: Welcher Hebel wird deiner Meinung nach länger?

P.S.: metallic purple find ich ziemlich sexy 💜
Auf der Webseite gibt es auch gerade nen Rabatt von 10% auch auf reduzierte Ware mit dem Code: *BLACKFRIDAY22


*


----------



## ykcor (23. November 2022)

Super Beitrag! Allerdings ist der Graph zum Übersetungsverhältnis von der WRP Seite nach meinen Informationen Quatsch. Das "Stock-Übersetungverhältnis" vom aktuellen Meta TR (MY21/22) fängt bei 2,66 an und endet bei ~2,4.


----------



## silent_silver (23. November 2022)

Den Graphen hab ich bei Pinkbike auch gefunden. Eine andere Quelle im Netz zeigt wieder was anderes:




Ich frag mich warum die Hersteller sowas nicht direkt selbst auf ihrer Webseite veröffentlichen.
Sei es drum, Zahlen hin oder her, die Kiste fährt geil 😜


----------



## hribman (23. November 2022)

Das ist irgendwie eigenartig. 
Der Hinterbau soll doch nach Aussagen einiger nicht sonderlich progressiv sein....
Daher soll ja angeblich ein Coil Dämpfer auch nicht so gut funktionieren...

Wie auch immer.
Ich packe mir die ganze Zeit schon bei Commencal Teile in den Warenkorb. Kann mich nicht entscheiden bzgl. der Farbe..😩
Dann Rahmenkit oder Komplettbike...?!
Als Rahmenkit  ist für mich in M nur keswick green oder silver brushed verfügbar.
Eigentlich hat jede Farbe was für sich, hätte aber iieber Farbe drauf, anstatt bloß silber natur.
Die Komplettbikes haben eine ziemlich schlechte Ausstattung und lohnen sich eigtl. kaum, da ich
hinterher das halbe Bike wieder umbaue...😇
Wollte eigentlich auch die Komponenten von meinem alten Bike nehmen.
Brauche aber eine 29" Gabel und hab Bock auf nen guten Dämpfer.  Liebäugle mit dem Öhlins TTX.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. November 2022)

hribman schrieb:


> Ach, gut zu wissen.
> Was muss man denn nehmen?  Keswick green oder heritage green?


heritage ist das leichtere  
Außer du kombinierst es mit Coil, DD & Cushcore.
Dann kommt es aufgrund einer Allergie auch auf 18,5 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. November 2022)

Und das funktioniert alles mit dem 216er Dämpfer - also sowohl im aus- als auch im komplett eingeferserten Zustand, ohne dass etwas anschlägt? 

Das hört sich ja fast zu fantastisch an.


----------



## JDEM (24. November 2022)

Achja, vielleicht Bau ich mein Meta dann doch als Parkbike auf. Schön mit Mullet, Singlespeed, ohne Variostütze usw.


----------



## silent_silver (24. November 2022)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Und das funktioniert alles mit dem 216er Dämpfer - also sowohl im aus- als auch im komplett eingeferserten Zustand, ohne dass etwas anschlägt?
> 
> Das hört sich ja fast zu fantastisch an.


Genau so ist es! Ohne Probleme möglich!


----------



## hribman (24. November 2022)

Das mit dem 216 er Dämpfer ist garkeine schlechte Sache. Ich hab da noch nen Coil Dämpfer liegen,
den ich allerdings mal auf 210mm eingekürzt habe.  Muss ich bei Gelegenheit dann mal wieder
rückgängig machen.  
Mit dem 63 er Hub kommst du ja auch auf die 160mm Federweg.  
Ich möchte das TR aber erstmal wie ein Trailbike fahren und gehe erstmal in den Praxistest.
Ich hab ja noch ein Clash, von demher sollen die sich erstmal nicht in die Quere kommen.,,,
Werde fürs erste ohne weitere Anpassungen das Heck tiefer legen mit dem 27,5 er Hinterrad
und schauen, wie es sich damit fährt.


So, aber zuerst muss ich ja mal ordern...


----------



## silent_silver (25. November 2022)

Hello again, ich hab gestern Abend versucht ein paar Schaltungsprobleme am Meta zu lösen. Alles mögliche ausprobiert um am Ende festzustellen, dass ich die Kette zu sehr gekürzt hatte und somit die Umschlingung nicht mehr gut gegeben war 😂🙈 man lernt halt nie aus 😜

Was ich aber getestet habe ist ein 29er Laufrad.
Ich hab mir mal den Spaß gemacht und beide vor der Testfahrt mit dem 29er auf eine Küchenwaage gestellt. 
Alter Schwede das 29er war wirklich an allen Ecken leichter: über 400g in Summe! 
Ich hab gedacht, ich müsste jetzt nen riesen Unterschied merken, das leichte Laufrad muss ja in allen Belangen besser sein, oder? Ich meine rotierende Masse zählt doch doppelt und die ungefederte Masse ist dadurch auch gesunken. 

Am wenigsten Änderung hab ich am Lenk- und Sitzwinkel gespürt. Etwas aufrechter im Sitzen aber nicht die Welt. 
Interessanter wurde es dann als der Sattel versenkt war und ich die ersten Kurven auf der Straße fuhr. 
Obwohl so viel für das 29er sprach fuhr es sich nicht so dynamisch und selbstbewusst wie 15min vorher. Das Rad wollte einfach nicht mehr so geil in die Kurve kippen wie vorher. 

Ob es nun allein am 29er Laufrad lag oder an der geänderten Geo (weil Dämpfer gleich) oder beides, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Die Erfahrung war auf jeden Fall interessant. 

Meine Theorie ist, dass ein tieferes Tretlager für mich in Sachen Wenigkeit gewinnt (wenngleich der Hersteller Pole was ganz anderes bewirbt) . 
Und je tiefer das Tretlager von Hause aus ist, desto größer wird der Impact von einem Mulletsetup. Daher ist es mit dem Meta TR wirklich eine feine Sache.


----------



## hribman (27. November 2022)

Hey ja, interessant.
Ich bin auch mal gespannt, wie sich das verhält.  Ich hatte noch nie ein 29´er und war bisher eigentlich sogar ziemlich uninteressiert an den großen Laufrädern.
Hatte im Spätsommer mal im Park ein Leihbike genommen und fand es überraschend gut (neutral) zu fahren, allerdings
hatte ich des öfteren ungewünschten Kontakt mit dem Hinterrad...
Daher ist eine Mullet Option für mich das einzig sinnvolle...

Jedenfalls habe ich mein Meta TR jetzt am Freitag bei Commencal bestellt.
Bin mal gespannt wie lange der Versand nun dauert.


----------



## silent_silver (29. November 2022)

Moin zusammen!
Ich würde gerne nochmal ein Fahrberichtupdate geben wollen, nachdem ich am Wochenende das zweite Mal unterwegs war (35km, 1300HM).
Bedingungen etwas wärmer aber auch etwas feuchterer Boden als die Woche zuvor.
Uphill: Ich bin weiterhin begeistert wieviel leichter sich das Rad bergauf treten lässt. Nicht im Sinne eines Sprinters, davon ist das Gerät weit entfernt, aber sehr solide durch die gute Plattform der Rahmenkinematik marschiert der Hobel beharrlich den Berg hinauf.
Zwei Dinge sind mir zusätzlich aufgefallen, die im Kontrast zum Evolink stehen:
1. Dadurch dass das Rad insgesamt kürzer ist, ist es deutlich wichtiger den Sweetspot auf dem Bike zu haben wenn man steil bergauf fährt, sonst dreht es hinten durch oder die Front wird zu leicht. Das war beim Pole ein no brainer "einfach sitzen bleiben und treten, da passiert nichts"
2. Das kleinere Hinterrad verlor an einer steilen bergauf Stelle, die ich sonst immer gut fahren konnte, mit einem mal das Momentum und ich musste absteigen. Ich weiß nicht genau was da passiert ist, aber hier werde ich nochmal hin und Revanche einfordern 😜

Downhill:
Der Hinterbau der beim Pedalieren so schön neutral bleibt ist auf dem Trail bergab schön ansprechend. Ich konnte auch die ersten Sprünge nehmen, die nicht ganz sauber in die Landung gingen und hier war kein Gefühl von Durchschlag auszumachen. Coil mit über 100kg fahrfertig + Bike ist augenscheinlich kein Problem (Springdex auf 650lbs eingestellt). Ich kann am DB Inline aber auch low und high speed compression + rebound individuell einstellen (Fluch und Segen zugleich😂).
Auf einem verwinkelten Trail bin ich trotz des leicht feuchten Wetters gleich mal ne PR gerollt. Hier zeigt sich das Plus an Wenigkeit.
Insgesamt bleibt es dabei, dass das Rad auf der Hinterachse etwas tänzelt, aber mittlerweile macht es einfach richtig Spaß, weil es nicht gefährlich ist, sondern dazu animiert mitzuspielen.

Ob der DHR2 am Hinterrad für matschige Verhältnisse die beste Wahl ist werden die nächsten Wochen zeigen.

Ich hab bereits ein knarzen beim Treten ausgemacht, was hoffentlich nur vom Tretlager kommt. Sattel+Sattelstütze ist es nicht, kommt von weiter unten. Ich bin für jeden Tipp & Hinweis dankbar, da mich sowas wahnsinnig macht 😂

Ansonsten bin ich weiterhin sehr zufrieden und kann mir sehr gut vorstellen damit im März in Finale und im Sommer in den Alpen zu ballern!

Ride on 🤙🏻😊❤️


----------



## DerohneName (4. Dezember 2022)

hribman schrieb:


> Das ist irgendwie eigenartig.
> Der Hinterbau soll doch nach Aussagen einiger nicht sonderlich progressiv sein....
> Daher soll ja angeblich ein Coil Dämpfer auch nicht so gut funktionieren...
> 
> ...


Falls du Interesse hättest- ich würde meinen Ext Storia fürs Meta TR 29 verkaufen- die Federn sind für 80-90kg Fahrergewicht- ist seit dem Service/ Umbau nur 5x gefahren worden.

Falls sonst wer Interesse hätte: Gerne PN an mich


----------



## Raaf (8. Dezember 2022)

Leute, hier fahren doch sicher ein paar Leute die brushed Variante?
Wie empfindliche ist diese denn? Bestimmt ist dort ja ne schicht Klarlack drauf. Genauso anfällig wie die lackierten Modelle?
Gibt es irgendwie ne Schutzfolie, die man empfehlen kann?


----------



## silent_silver (8. Dezember 2022)

Moin!

Unabhängig von brushed hab ich mit den folgenden beiden Folien gute Erfahrung gemacht:
Folie Nr 1 (20€)
Folie Nr 2 (30€) - hab ich im Sale mal für 5€ bekommen - das war ein no brainer 

Viele Grüße,
Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Dezember 2022)

Oder diese 3M Folie - (PU 8591E)
Lässt sich gut verarbeiten und auch um Rundungen massieren.
Wo die klebt, wird nix mehr beschädigt.


----------



## derAndre (9. Dezember 2022)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Oder diese 3M Folie - (PU 8591E)
> Lässt sich gut verarbeiten und auch um Rundungen massieren.
> Wo die klebt, wird nix mehr beschädigt.


Die habe ich auch. Die hält wirklich einiges aus! Ich bin aber echt kacke im verkleben. Klebst Du sie nass oder trocken? Mit oder ohne Fön? Am Hinterbau habe ich sie allerdings schon mit dem Schuh durchgerubbelt.


----------



## LouisMaxis (14. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,

Ich bin Portugiese und verwende den Übersetzer. Wenn Sie Fehler finden, seien Sie nicht überrascht 😄

Ich habe einen Commencal Meta AM V4.2 2017 Größe L in Vokuhila, 29 fork/160mm.
Ich denke darüber nach, das TR zu kaufen, weil es ein kürzeres Fahrrad als das SX ist, obwohl ich überlege, 27,5 mit dem Commencal SX Link hinten anzubringen

wie im Video 




Hat es hier schon jemand getestet?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Dezember 2022)

derAndre schrieb:


> Die habe ich auch. Die hält wirklich einiges aus! Ich bin aber echt kacke im verkleben. Klebst Du sie nass oder trocken? Mit oder ohne Fön? Am Hinterbau habe ich sie allerdings schon mit dem Schuh durchgerubbelt.


Nass, ohne Fön.
Bei mir klappte es immer gut.

Verschleiß an der Folie ist mir nie aufgefallen.
Vielleicht fahre ich zu wenig im Dreck


----------



## silent_silver (14. Dezember 2022)

@LouisMaxis
Hi,
wenn du nur eine Seite zurück gehst und meinen Beitrag liest bzw übersetzen lässt, dann hast du deine Antwort bereits 
Aber den Link hab ich nicht verwendet. Ist meiner Meinung nach nicht notwendig.


----------



## hribman (19. Dezember 2022)

Hey Leute,

ich habe nun mein Meta TR seit vorletzter Woche, habe es leicht angepasst und bin ein paar mal damit gefahren....
Meine Güte geht das Teil ab.,,,,    Ich bin begeistert.
Ich bin super froh es in M gekauft zu haben, ähnlich wie beim Clash (Geodaten sind ja ähnlich) .  Mit meinen 1,80m reichen mir die 465mm Reach völlig.
Ich habe Laufrad- und Gabeltechnisch ein paar Testreihen durchlaufen.
Ich finde es überhaupt nicht wild, einfach so ein 27,5" Hinterrad zu fahren.  Das Tretlager kommt auf 325mm runter, aber es ist jetzt gefühlt nicht so, dass ich damit überall hängen bleibe.
Ebenso fühlt sich der Lenkwinkel in Verbindung mit einer 150/160mm Gabel dann für mich echt gut und
vertrauenserweckend an.   Ich knalle mit dem Bike in die Kurven, auch wenns rutschig ist, das ist eine wahre Wonne....  
Bin das Bike auch einmal, weil ich meine neu erworbene Öhlins M2 27.5  Gabel testen wollte, als Komplett 27,5" gefahren.  War eigentlich auch ok.  Merklich verspielter noch als im Mullet Setup, aber vorne halt etwas tiefer...

Aktuell fahre ich es also mit dem Flipchip in "Hi" mit einem 210´er Öhlins Dämpfer, der Öhlins RXF 36 mit 150mm FW einfach so aus der Box heraus als Mullet.
Geht einfach nur gut. Das Bike ist der Hammer und ich vermute es wird in Zukunft bedeuten, dass ich das Clash nur noch selten fahren werde (also nur für die richtig derben Sachen)...
Auf meinen Hometrails kommt das Meta jedenfalls nicht an seine Grenzen.  Mal sehen wie es sich im Bikepark schlägt, wenn die Saison wieder beginnt...


----------



## hribman (19. Dezember 2022)




----------



## hribman (19. Dezember 2022)

LouisMaxis schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin Portugiese und verwende den Übersetzer. Wenn Sie Fehler finden, seien Sie nicht überrascht 😄
> 
> ...


Hallo Louis,
nein mit dem SX Link geht das nicht so einfach, denn das SX hat einen 230mm Dämpfer, wobei das
TR nur einen 210´er Dämpfer verbaut. Das ist also kontraproduktiv.
Wenn man das Heck wegen der tiefer gelegten 19mm wieder ausgleichen möchte, kann man das
ganz gut mit der Methode von Silent_Silver machen und einen 216mm Dämpfer einbauen.
Die haben aber meist mehr Hub (63mm gegenüber der 55) und man generiert mehr Federweg.
Dann ist man wieder beim "normalen" Meta mit round about 160mm Federweg.  Oder man begrenzt den
Hub.  Bei Luftdämpfern ja kein Problem.

Da ich noch einen 216´er Dämpfer bei mir rumliegen habe, steht dieser Test bei mir auch noch aus...
Probieren will ich es zumindest mal, aber dahingehend erstmal kein Geld investieren.

Aber bis dahin fahre ich mein Vokuhila weiter...


----------



## LouisMaxis (22. Dezember 2022)

hribman schrieb:


> Olá Luis,
> não, não é tão fácil com o SX Link, porque o SX tem um amortecedor de 230mm, embora isso
> A TR instalou apenas um amortecedor 210. Portanto, isso é contraproducente.
> Se você quiser nivelar a traseira novamente por causa dos 19mm rebaixados, você pode fazer isso
> ...



Ja, ich habe es verstanden 

Aber was ich will, ist genau das, ich will von 140 auf 160 hinten gehen und das Vokuhila-Setup behalten, aber ich mag die TR-Geometrie, weil sie kürzer ist als die SX.

Übrigens habe ich auf pinkbike gesehen, dass jemand einen 222x68 Dämpfer mit dem normalen Link verwendet.

Hier ist ein Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hribman (22. Dezember 2022)

Olá Louis, ok, eu entendo, obrigado. Com 160mm a conversão faz sentido. Acho que um amortecedor de 222 mm pode ser muito longo. A traseira é 19mm mais baixa devido à roda traseira de 27,5", o amortecedor de 216 mm eleva a traseira novamente em 16 mm. Isso significa que a configuração original está quase restaurada. Com um amortecedor de 222 mm, no entanto, a traseira é elevada em cerca de 30 mm. Eu acho que é um exagero. Além disso: o que você quer com 180mm de curso no Meta TR... Então você teria que renomeá-lo para Meta FR...  

Hier in deutsch:

Hallo Louis, ok, verstehe, Danke.   
Mit 160mm  ist der Umbau sinnvoll.
Ich glaube dass ein 222mm Dämpfer zu lang sein dürfte.
Das Heck kommt durch das 27,5" Hinterrad 19mm tiefer,
der 216mm Dämpfer hebt das Heck wieder um 16mm an.
Somit kommt fast das Original Setup wieder zustande.
Mit einem 222mm Dämpfer wird das Heck allerdings ca. 30mm angehoben.  Das ist meiner Meinung nach übertrieben.
Außerdem:  was will man mit 180mm Federweg im Meta TR...
Dann müsste man es ja in Meta FR umbenennen...


----------



## LouisMaxis (23. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe gerade einen 2021 TR ohne Stoßdämpfer gekauft, in der nächsten Woche werde ich ihn bekommen. Der Plan ist nun, einen 216x63-Stoßdämpfer zu kaufen. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das neue 2022er TR-Gestänge mit Flip-Chip mit dem 2021er TR kompatibel ist?


----------



## silent_silver (23. Dezember 2022)

Gute Entscheidung Louis 👍🏻
Ich fahre genau dieses Setup und brauche keinen Flip-Chip, das passt so. 
Ob man etwas von dem 2022er Rahmen verwenden kann weiß ich nicht. Lass uns aber bitte wissen, wenn du was rausgefunden hast


----------



## Raaf (4. Januar 2023)

Ich habe schon viel versucht, mich einzulesen aber eine klare richtung habe ich noch nicht.
Und zwar geht es um dem dämpfer. Aktuell fahre ich einen manitou mara pro und eine manitou mezzer pro. Finde es eigentlich immer schön, wenn man das gleiche vorne wie hinten fahren kann. Leider komme ich mit dem mara nicht zurecht. Der rauscht ziemlich schnell durch wenn man mal nen bisschen mehr springt. Habe ihn schon komplett progressiv, aber leider ist es sogar trotz 20prozent sag noch gleich.
Ich denke aber über einen anderen dämpfer nach.
Wichtig ist mir, das das rad gut pop hat. Fahre eher mehr enduro/trails und zwischendurch mal bikepark.
Möglich wären zb coil varianten wie:
Fast fenix, 
Ext storia,
Rockshox super Deluxe ulti coil rc2t evtl dann mit passendem tuning.
Finde den hbo bei ext und rs schon ziemlich gut...hatte ich in meinem alten raaw madonna mal.
Ich hätte gerne mal einen schön aufs rad angepassten dämpfer.
Bei nem deluxe wäre auch cool über den climb switch evtl nen 2. Setup zu haben. Einmal bisschen poppiger und einmal so ne art Bikepark setup.
Ich habe nur das eine rad, das soll praktisch für alles reichen.
Son fast oder ext sind natürlich optisch auch ne sehr feine sache 😀
Also am geld soll es nicht liegen.
Fox möchte ich nicht aus nicht ganz so guten erfahrungen im Freundeskreis bzgl service von denen usw.
Ist der hinterbau so linear das doch besser luft gefahren werden kann?


----------



## ykcor (4. Januar 2023)

Weil es mich gereizt hat, habe ich in den letzten Tagen einen Coil Dämpfer im TR ausprobiert und komme damit gar nicht klar. Durch die eher lineare Übersetzung des Hinterbaus fühlt sich der Stahlfederdämpfer anfangs unnötig straff an, um dann durch den Federweg zu gehen. Einzig der sehr lange MCU Bumper verhindert das ständige Gefühl vom "am Ende des Federwegs angelangt sein".
Ich habe versucht es über die Beshimung in den Griff zu bekommen, aber die Kennlinie kannst du damit nur kaschieren, nicht aber verstecken. --> Bleibt beim Luftdämpfer ;-)


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Januar 2023)

ykcor schrieb:


> Weil es mich gereizt hat, habe ich in den letzten Tagen einen Coil Dämpfer im TR ausprobiert und komme damit gar nicht klar. Durch die eher lineare Übersetzung des Hinterbaus fühlt sich der Stahlfederdämpfer anfangs unnötig straff an, um dann durch den Federweg zu gehen. Einzig der sehr lange MCU Bumper verhindert das ständige Gefühl vom "am Ende des Federwegs angelangt sein".
> Ich habe versucht es über die Beshimung in den Griff zu bekommen, aber die Kennlinie kannst du damit nur kaschieren, nicht aber verstecken. --> Bleibt beim Luftdämpfer ;-)


Schade dass es am vergangenen Freitag nicht geklappt hat, Dein Rad mal live zu sehen. 🙄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Januar 2023)

Raaf schrieb:


> Ich habe schon viel versucht, mich einzulesen aber eine klare richtung habe ich noch nicht.
> Und zwar geht es um dem dämpfer. Aktuell fahre ich einen manitou mara pro und eine manitou mezzer pro. Finde es eigentlich immer schön, wenn man das gleiche vorne wie hinten fahren kann. Leider komme ich mit dem mara nicht zurecht. Der rauscht ziemlich schnell durch wenn man mal nen bisschen mehr springt. Habe ihn schon komplett progressiv, aber leider ist es sogar trotz 20prozent sag noch gleich.
> Ich denke aber über einen anderen dämpfer nach.
> Wichtig ist mir, das das rad gut pop hat. Fahre eher mehr enduro/trails und zwischendurch mal bikepark.
> ...


Such Dir doch eine Firma, die Dir den Dämpfer anpasst. Ich vermute mal - so wie Du es beschreibst - dass der Dämpfer einfach nicht progressiv genug geshimt ist.


----------



## DerohneName (6. Januar 2023)

Raaf schrieb:


> Ich habe schon viel versucht, mich einzulesen aber eine klare richtung habe ich noch nicht.
> Und zwar geht es um dem dämpfer. Aktuell fahre ich einen manitou mara pro und eine manitou mezzer pro. Finde es eigentlich immer schön, wenn man das gleiche vorne wie hinten fahren kann. Leider komme ich mit dem mara nicht zurecht. Der rauscht ziemlich schnell durch wenn man mal nen bisschen mehr springt. Habe ihn schon komplett progressiv, aber leider ist es sogar trotz 20prozent sag noch gleich.
> Ich denke aber über einen anderen dämpfer nach.
> Wichtig ist mir, das das rad gut pop hat. Fahre eher mehr enduro/trails und zwischendurch mal bikepark.
> ...


Ich fand meinen EXT fürs TR eigentlich echt gut- da ist nix durchgerauscht. 

Der Dämpfer steht übrigens zum Verkauf, falls jemand Interesse hat  


Könnte in Wien auch probegefahren werden.


----------



## nick2201 (6. Januar 2023)

Du kannst jetzt ein coil bei commencal website kaufen mit ein L/L tune. 
Ich habe das da auch gekauft und ist anders dan eine von bikediscount oder so.  Sorry für mein slechte deutsch


----------



## silent_silver (Montag um 07:31)

Moin!

Also ich hab mit meinem Stahlfederdämpfer auch keine Probleme in dem TR bei über 100kg.
Ich hab mir für den Cane Creek DB Line Coil + Sprindex aber auch etwas Zeit genommen um ein einigermaßen gutes Setup zu finden. Gerade wenn du etwas mehr Ansprüche an dein Fahrwerk hast und sensibles Ansprechverhalten und Durchschlagschutz brauchst wirst du wohl um einen Dämpfer mit high&low speed rebound + compression nicht herum kommen.


----------



## hagelus (Montag um 20:46)

Hi,
Ich bin am meta tr interessiert aber habe echt niemand im Bekanntenkreis der Erfahrung mit commencal hat deshalb frage ich mal hier:
1. Was könnt ihr zur Qualität sagen. Halten die Rahmen was aus?
2. Sind die Lager noch irgendwie zusätzlich abgedichtet wie z. B. Bei specialized.
3. Lassen sich die Lager gut wechseln?
4. Würdet ihr das Bike wieder kaufen?
5. Wie fährt es sich im bikepark?
6. Ist es renntauglich oder fehlt da doch etwas am Federweg?
7. Stört irgendjemand das Gewicht?
8. Hat jemand ein Vergleich zum stumpjumper evo?

Danke schonmal


----------



## DerohneName (Dienstag um 09:11)

hagelus schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich bin am meta tr interessiert aber habe echt niemand im Bekanntenkreis der Erfahrung mit commencal hat deshalb frage ich mal hier:
> 1. Was könnt ihr zur Qualität sagen. Halten die Rahmen was aus?
> 2. Sind die Lager noch irgendwie zusätzlich abgedichtet wie z. B. Bei specialized.
> ...


Ich hatte das normale Stumpjumper aus 2019 vorher- ich persönlich fand den Hinterbau vom Stumpjumper ein kleines wenig angenehmer- hatte aber auch EXT und Cascade Link drinnen.
Mit dem originalen Link ist das Meta aber besser- aber ich könnte das Meta nicht mit Luft testen, vlt geht das besser als mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer. 

Ich muss dazu aber sagen, dass ich nicht oft zum Fahren gekommen bin und alles super abstimmen konnte am Meta- Hinterbau ist aber trotzdem gut, wie ich finde- der vom Speci war bissl plüchschiger. 

Gewicht ist ganz ehrlich Gewöhnungssache- vorm Stumpjumper bin ich mit meinen Knolly Delirium mit Stahlfeder v/h auch gleich weit wie mit dem Stumpjumper gefahren (immer so 1000-1200hm Touren daheim). 
Da machen leichte Reifen doppelt mit wenig Rollwiderstand viel mehr  aus wie ein 1kg schwereren Rahmen mMn


----------



## Raaf (Dienstag um 10:12)

Dank euch schon mal für die meinungen. Ich bin letztendlich jetzt bei nem öhlins ttx air von commencal mit passendem tune gelandet und muss sagen... Das fährt schon sehr gut so!
Einzig schade, das ich gerne einheitliche fahrwerke fahre, aber vorne jetzt die mezzer ist 😂


----------



## hribman (Dienstag um 15:39)

Ich fahre mein Meta TR aktuell mit komplettem Öhlins Fahrwerk. Die Kombo TTX Luftdämpfer und die M2 Gabel empfinde ich als traumwanderlisch.  Mit dem Hobel springt man einfach so ins Gerümpel, ohne nachzudenken, das ist eine wahre Wonne.  Ich bin extrem begeistert. 
Das Gewicht des Bikes (15,6kg) empfinde ich nicht als krass störend.  Ich hatte zuvor ein Santa Cruz 5010 V4 CC mit 13kg, das war im Stand schon deutlich leichter, aber insgesamt stört mich das Mehrgewicht des Meta nicht.


----------



## derAndre (Dienstag um 23:56)

Ich antworte mal zwischen den Zeilen


hagelus schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich bin am meta tr interessiert aber habe echt niemand im Bekanntenkreis der Erfahrung mit commencal hat deshalb frage ich mal hier:
> 1. Was könnt ihr zur Qualität sagen. Halten die Rahmen was aus?


Ich denke der Rahmen ist das kleinste Problem. Ich bin ziemlich schwer (110kg +) und schenke der Lady nichst. Sorgen, dass der Rahmen bricht habe ich nicht mal im entferntesten.  


hagelus schrieb:


> 2. Sind die Lager noch irgendwie zusätzlich abgedichtet wie z. B. Bei specialized.


Der Steuersatz war sehr schnell fritte. Aber ich glaube das Steuerrohr nicht 100% rund oder nicht ordentlich ausgerieben. Die Lager in den Laufrädern haben immerhin 1,5 Jahre gehalten. Der Wechsel war nicht einfach. Rahmenlager habe ich noch nicht gewechselt. Muss ich mir aber wohl mal anschauen.


hagelus schrieb:


> 3. Lassen sich die Lager gut wechseln?


Der Steuersatz war leicht. Laufräder nicht.


hagelus schrieb:


> 4. Würdet ihr das Bike wieder kaufen?


Ja, weil die Geometire mir einfach perfekt taugt! Hab noch kein anderes Bike gefunde, das genau die Werte so perfekt abbildet, wie das TR.


hagelus schrieb:


> 5. Wie fährt es sich im bikepark?


Flow und Jumpline sind geil. Für echtes Downghill gehacke reicht mir das Bike dann nicht. Da braucht es dann doch mehr Federweg am (zumindest für mich)


hagelus schrieb:


> 6. Ist es renntauglich oder fehlt da doch etwas am Federweg?


Kann ich nicht sagen, ich fahre keine Rennen.


hagelus schrieb:


> 7. Stört irgendjemand das Gewicht?


Im Up- und Downhill nicht. Mein wiegt über 16,5kg. Auf langen, eher flachen Touren mit kleineren und größeren eher moderaten Uphills kommt das Gewicht schon zu tragen. Mache ich aber nicht, daher ist es mir egal. Ich war aber verwundert, wie wenig es mich bei längeren eher steilen Uphills stört. Meine erste Tour hatte 1200 Höhenmeter auf 22 km und es ging viel besser als mit meinem alten (2011er) Spezi Enduro um die 12 kg.


hagelus schrieb:


> 8. Hat jemand ein Vergleich zum stumpjumper evo?


Ne aber das ist das einzige Bike, dass für mich eine echte Alternative dargestellt. Wenn ich das Geld habe, würde ich als nächsten ein Stumpi Evo testen.


hagelus schrieb:


> Danke schonmal


----------

